# Sticky  Aviation Forum Lounge



## DetoX

POLAND










+ standard just as high as other airlanes (Lufthansa, BA, US Airways)
+ ordered some new Boeing 787 Dreamliners

- flights are not so cheap
- still not as much connections as i.e. Lufthansa does


----------



## just4ivaylo

Bulgaria Air: good food, hot flight attendants...but the bad is that they don't serve as many destinations as they should.

American airlines in general: the service is horrible, food is usually alright (whenever they actually they do serve food...)


----------



## urbanfan89

Canadian airlines: service and entertainment is better than the US airlines, though nothing is free and "surcharges" are misleading.

Chinese airlines: hot flight attendants and free food on all flights, which is generally okay. But delays are rampant, and the Big Three airlines still have the old state-owned communist mentality towards customers.


----------



## Mr_Dru

*KLM Royal Dutch Airlines*

+ Many destinations 
+ Large fleet 
+ Schiphol-Hub
+ Partner Air France (CDG-Hub)
+ Promotion (In the low-season KLM give away free flighttickets)

- If you want to apply for the free tickets, the KLM-site is down!!
- Comfort on older planes 
- Expensive
- Inferior service i.e. with their partner Air France
- Monopoly position in the Netherlands. Largest shareholder of the second largest airline in the country Martinair Holland and largest shareholder of the largest Dutch low-cost airline Transavia.


----------



## pewpewpew

BA
good: T5, good IFE
bad: service getting worse, expensive

Lionair:
good: dirt cheap, good network, smoking hot hosties
bad: never on time, website was confusing (better now), interiors


----------



## FM 2258

American Airlines: 
Good: MD-80's
Bad: Bag fees (not that they affect me, I always do carry-on)


----------



## GlasgowMan

*British Airways*
*Good:* 
Can’t think of anything good to say about BA.

*Bad:*
They are a London centric airline. Not a single route in the United Kingdom from outside London. How is that British?

Constant strike action, usually at peak travel times. In the last few years alone we have had BA caterers on strike, BA baggage handlers on strike, BA check-in staff on strike and now the Cabin Crew are desperate to go on strike.

The worst record in the world for loosing passenger’s luggage. I believe over 1000 bags belonging to BA passengers go missing at Heathrow every day.

The arrogance of the airlines crew, they are known to look down their noses at passengers and all other airlines staff.


----------



## cubanito92

_IBERIA_
Best:
-many sheduled flights to south america, which allows easy connections betwin spain, and europe, to south (and center) america
-very modern fleet, and a great mantenice service (one of the best in the world)
- its HUB, Madrid Barajas T4, very modern terminal
- very good services (as in land as in fly) on business plus class
WORST
- economy class seats in long haul flights are awfull
- food (which is not free in domestic and european flights) 
- new recaro seats for short haul fleet, have the seam pitch than low cost airlines
- NON PTV on economy class


----------



## deasine

Welcome to the Aviation Forum!

This forum consists of the following types of threads:

City Airports
Denoted with the airport(s) IATA code, followed by the name or the city area (for a collection of city airports).

_Example: YYZ/YTZ | Toronto Area Airports_
_Example: YVR | Vancouver International Airport_


Airline Carriers
Denoted with the airline(s) IATA code, followed by the carrier name. Some Airline Carrier threads are single airline carriers, some are categorized based on a collection of airlines from one country, and some are categorized based on airlines owned by one larger company. Use the forum's search tool to find your airline using the carrier's IATA code.

Note that member airlines of an alliance will have a symbol denoting the alliance. * is for Star Alliance, ™ is for Skyteam, and ° is for oneworld. 

_Example: AB | Air Berlin_
_Example: CX°/KA°/LD | Swire Group: Cathay Pacific/Dragonair/Air Hong Kong_
_KE™/OZ* | Korea-Based Carriers: Korean Air/Asiana_


Airline Alliances
Airline Alliances also have its own thread for news related to the alliance. * is for Star Alliance, ™ is for Skyteam, and ° is for oneworld. 

_Example: ONEWORLD° | News & Discussion_


Airplane Manufacturers
Discussion of airplane manufacturers have its own thread, and some specific models also have its own thread.

_Example: BOEING | General News & Discussion_
_Example: AIRBUS | A380 News & Discussion_


----------



## deasine

*Thread Finder*

Welcome to the Airports and Aviation Forum Index. Please use this to find links to discussion threads of airports, airlines, and other misc. discussions. Before starting a thread, please ensure that there is not a similar thread found in this index. 

This thread is currently a work in progress. More threads will be added shortly.

*Individual Airport Discussion Threads/Regional Airport Compilation Discussion Threads​*North America

DFW | Dallas/Fort Worth International Airport
YYZ | Toronto Pearson International Airport
YVR | Vancouver International Airport

South America

Europe/Russia

BBI | Berlin Capital Airport
FRA | Frankfurt International Airport
BTS | Milan Rastislav Štefánik Airport
DME/SVO/VKO | Moscow Airports

Asia/Middle East

BKK | Bangkok Suvarnabhumi Airport 
DEL | Delhi Indira Gandhi International Airport 
DXB | Dubai International Airport
CAN | Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport
HKG | Hong Kong Chek Lap Kok International Airport
MFM | Macau International Airport
KUL | Kuala Lumpur International Airport
XXX | Kuala Namu International Airport 
BKI | Kota Kinabalu International Airport
KMG | Kunming Wujiaba International Airport
KWI | Kuwait International Airport
XXX | New Doha International Airport
SIN | Singapore Changi Airport

Africa


Oceania


Notes:
Organized by region, then by alphabetical order by Airport Name as opposed to IATA Code
New airports without IATA code are temporary labeled as XXX

*Country Aviation Discussion Threads*​
IR | Iran Aviation News
CN | China Aviation News
HK | Hong Kong Aviation News


----------



## marki

Good idea, suggest also:

1. Aircraft threads

XXXX | Aircraft Name Here (where XXXX denotes the aircraft type)

eg Boeing 787 becomes:
B787 | Boeing 787
and Airbus A380 The big bird of the world !! becomes:
A380 | Airbus A380

2. Country Aviation threads

XX | Country (where XX denotes the country code)

eg Korean Aviation News becomes:
KO | Korean Aviation
eg Australia Aviation becomes:
AU | Australian Aviation

(i could build a thread finder for these threads - as a reply to the thread finder).

3. Remember some popular airline threads may be in a continental furum
eg Continental Forums > OZScrapers > Urban Spaces > Transportation :

#Airlines: QANTAS & Jetstar 
#Airlines: Virgin Blue


.


----------



## Vrooms

I think it a great idea!! So they will be broken up into three different subjects like Airports, Airlines and Misc??


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

*Great idea with the clean up here!!! Finally!!!* :applause:

I´m sure there are many interested users out there but they don´t post here because of the mayhem. 

It would be awesome if the railway- and the bridge sections would get a clean up, too. :yes:


----------



## hkskyline

Flight reports can have their own code, such as 
REPORT | HKG-ICN


----------



## deasine

Great ideas. Keep them coming. With regards to country aviation threads, I think we need to find a way to differentiate them from the airline threads a little more. I'll think about that one.

Edit: To confine what OZScrapers/Oceanic region has done to their airline threads, all airline threads begin with a "#" before the IATA code. See thread finder for more information and list of examples.

Edit 2: Updated first post. What do you guys think so far? As for the REPORT reviews, I'm planning to use letter codes for class reviews on airlines (it's going to be touch for me to confine using J class as Business as I'm used to using C). It might be a bit confusing for a general user though.


----------



## hkskyline

For class designations, better to use Y for Economy, J for Business, and F for First. Think these are the most well-known codes. Throw in X for free redemption travel as well .. kidding!


----------



## thun

You should put a full title behind the code festival at flight reports.
Most users (like me) probably don't know all the IATA codes worldwide, actually writing the city/airport/carrier name adds lots of comfort.
That could be pretty much standardised, too.

E. g.: "REPORT | #CX: YVR-HKG - Cathay Pacific: Vancouver to Hong Kong"


Otherwise great idea. I would add a standard for aircraft threads, too. Probably without any codes, as this would lead to confusion with the other threads.

E. g.: "Airbus A380: blahblah" where "blahblah" can be a short description/title.


----------



## Henk

*Airplanes @*​

Airplanes @ Amsterdam Schiphol International Airport
Airplanes @ Bangkok Suvarnabhumi International Airport
Airplanes @ Barcelona El Prat de Llobregat International Airport
Airplanes @ Beijing Capital International Airport [Merged]
Airplanes @ Brisbane International Airport
Airplanes @ Chicago Midway International Airport
Airplanes @ Copenhagen International Airport
Airplanes @ Dhaka Zia International Airport
Airplanes @ Düsseldorf International Airport
Airplanes @ Frankfurt am Main International Airport
Airplanes @ Ghuangzhou Baiyun International Airport
Airplanes @ Hong Kong International Airport [Merged]
Airplanes @ Johannesburg OR Tambo International Airport
Airplanes @ Kiev Boryspil International Airport
Airplanes @ Kuala Lumpur International Airport
Airplanes @ Lisbon Portela International Airport
Airplanes @ London Gatwick International Airport
Airplanes @ London Heathrow International Airport
Airplanes @ London Stansted International Airport
Airplanes @ Manila Ninoy Aquino International Airport
Airplanes @ Mexico City Benito Juarez International Airport
Airplanes @ Moscow Domodedovo International Airport
Airplanes @ Nagoya Chūbu Centrair International Airport
Airplanes @ New York La Guardia International Airport
Airplanes @ Paris Charles de Gaulle International Airport
Airplanes @ Philadelphia International Airport
Airplanes @ Seoul Incheon International Airport
Airplanes @ Sydney Kingsford Smith International Airport
Airplanes @ Taipei Taoyuan International Airport
Airplanes @ Tokyo Haneda Airport
Airplanes @ Toronto Pearson International Airport
Airplanes @ Vancouver International Airport [Merged]
Airplanes @ Vienna International Airport
Airplanes @ Zamboanga International Airport


----------



## HD

Good work, but:

can somebody change this to:

LH / LX | Lufthansa / Swiss (Swissair is now Swiss, SR is now LX)

If Swiss is added to Lufthansa, one should also add Austrian Airlines (OS) and BMI (or British Midland?) (BD) to the thread title aswell ...


----------



## deasine

HD said:


> Good work, but:
> 
> can somebody change this to:
> 
> LH / LX | Lufthansa / Swiss (Swissair is now Swiss, SR is now LX)
> 
> If Swiss is added to Lufthansa, one should also add Austrian Airlines (OS) and BMI (or British Midland?) (BD) to the thread title aswell ...


Thanks for the correction. Swiss was always part of the Lufthansa thread.


----------



## HD

Comments: 

- After a weak 2009 most airports in the world are gaining passengers again
- Biggest gainers are Turkish airports
- British airports have the biggest losses
- Istanbul Sabiha Gökcen (SAW) calls itself the world's fastest growing major airport 


to be continued .....


----------



## HD

Numbers from Miami added to the list:

Miami (MIA) 35.6 m (+ 4.8 %)


----------



## cbz

HD said:


> Numbers from Miami added to the list:
> 
> Miami (MIA) 35.6 m (+ 4.8 %)


chengdu (CTU), china. 25.80 m +14%

source
http://finance.ifeng.com/money/roll/20110113/3195467.shtml


----------



## caelus

*Airports with over 50,000,000.00 passengers in 2010:*

*Hong Kong International Airport*
source: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...010-passengers-reach-50-million-correct-.html


----------



## HD

^^ thanks, I add this to the list (the Hongkong numer is only a preliminary number)



also

Berlin (BER) 22.32 m (+ 6.4 %)
divided into:
Berlin Tegel (TXL) 15.03 m (+ 6.0 %)
Berlin Schönefeld (SXF) 7.29 m (+ 7.4 %)


----------



## caelus

You know what? This website will help you:

http://www.airports.org/cda/aci_com...ent07_c.jsp?zn=aci&cp=1-5-212-218-222_666_2__


----------



## bangalore

*Mumbai*

Mumbai (BOM) - 28.1 Million (up 13%)


----------



## HD

@ caelus

thanks, but this site is not very up to date. the numbers for the whole 2010 won't be available before april 2011.

@ bangalore

thanks, I add this to the list.


----------



## Marcial156

*Airports and Aviation Forum Restructuring - Merger of Airplanes*

wow that's great idea. i think it helps to identify airlines easily. Thanks for sharing. keep updating.


----------



## deasine

AsianDragons has already started the SE Asia Aviation News & Discussion "superthread" for the region, and so I've decided to close existing country threads and have them simply use the one superthread. That way, all discussion is in one place.

Keep in mind, for more local discussion, please continue to use the airport threads. I'll be adding the local airport thread links and airline links to the SE Asia Aviation News & Discussion Index (first post) later on.

We'll give this thread a try first, see if it's good or not. If it doesn't work out, I'll gladly dismantle the thread and forward those related discussions and posts back to the individual country thread.

In the mean time, I'll also evaluate on this and see if this can work for other regions. We can reduce the number of country aviation threads by having a larger regional thread for general news and discussion, and have a more local level news and discussion thread for individual or city regional airports.


----------



## nishikoriaus

I am having a major concern with the air port of central london with a huge rush of plane traffic everyday which is going under some renovation work due to expansion of their department as I was informed from one of my friend in Wembley point in london.


----------



## Sean Yves

Am i the only one who think the Airports and Aviation section is still very confusing? Dividing it into world regions (like it was already proposed by deasine) would be i good solution i guess.


----------



## deasine

Sean Yves said:


> Am i the only one who think the Airports and Aviation section is still very confusing? Dividing it into world regions (like it was already proposed by deasine) would be i good solution i guess.


We've tried it for less than a day with Southeast Asia - many were against it. Currently, the problem with the aviation forum is that discussion's spread out at different levels:

- Some regions do it by airline & airport: North America, Japan, Europe (most)
- Some regions do it by regional aviation threads: China/Hong Kong/Taiwan (some), Southeast Asian countries

My goal of the aviation forum is to promote much more airport and airline discussion because regional discussion normally happens in the regional forum.

Any thoughts?


----------



## AsianDragons

Some threads have a mix of news and pictures and we have separate thread for pictures. i gets annoying when the page loads very slow, i only want to read the news


----------



## sidney_jec

Can the Kolkata | Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose International Airport be renamed to 
*CCU | Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose International Airport Kolkata*?


----------



## hkskyline

Please change the title to include the other Taipei airport : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944326
*
TPE | Taipei Songshan and Taoyuan International Airports*
Thanks!


----------



## malegi

up


----------



## deasine

I've been monitoring the forum and still haven't seen a lot of individual country aviation discussion amongst the nations in the Southeast Asia region. I'm still toying with the idea of only limiting aviation news and discussion at a *regional level* (for thread consolidation and improved navigation purposes), *airport level*, and *airline level*.


----------



## Lapsa

POA | Salgado Filho International Airport


----------



## Suissetralia

MISC | The 2011 Le Bourget Airshow Thread


----------



## lady gaga

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435067


----------



## Nikkodemo

Thanks mods for changing the title of my thread.


----------



## Vicvin86

Please add the following to Airplanes @.. post

Airplanes @ Chennai International Airport


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Why don't we have a thread for airport figures on stick?


----------



## goschio

That will be all very confusing. Would prefer to have two subforums. One for airports (construction updates, traffic data, destinations etc) and one for arlines (pictures, news, plane orders, routes etc).


----------



## deasine

goschio said:


> That will be all very confusing. Would prefer to have two subforums. One for airports (construction updates, traffic data, destinations etc) and one for arlines (pictures, news, plane orders, routes etc).


That'd might be a bit of a stretch. Developing a thread nomenclature is the best way so far... but I do hope we can have much more integrated threads for discussion rather than having everything so spread out.


----------



## Vrooms

For the *JL/MM/NH/BC/3K | Japan-Based Carriers: JAL/Peach/ANA/SkyMark/JetStar Asia* thread, Jetstar Asia(3K) is a Singapore based carrier. Jetstar Japan is the one based in Japan


----------



## David-80

In this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316693&page=65

please change title to #GA/JT/QZ/Y6/SJ/MZ | Indonesia-Based Carriers: Garuda Indonesia/Lion Air/Indonesia AirAsia/Batavia air/Sriwijaya Air/Merpati

OR 

If its too long then #GA/JT/QZ/Y6/SJ/MZ | Indonesia-Based Carriers

Cheers


----------



## deasine

*MISC | World Airports News, Rankings, Figures*

Instead of starting new threads, I just thought of developing a thread for all the future aviation news that might not necessarily fit in to existing threads. 

This is the first I've ever heard in the industry. And it's absolutely outrageous. 



> *Comtel Air cancels Amritsar to Birmingham flights*
> 
> One of the passengers filmed the moment the airline asked for £23,000 to complete the journey
> An airline accused of asking passengers to pay extra for fuel to fly home has cancelled UK flights at the weekend.
> 
> A Comtel Air flight from Amritsar to Birmingham was grounded in Vienna on Tuesday by its Spanish carrier Mint Lineas Aereas due to financial issues.
> 
> Passengers said they were "held to ransom" and asked to pay a total of £23,000 to continue their journey.
> 
> Comtel majority shareholder Bhupinder Kandra said money paid to travel agents had not been passed on to the airline.
> 
> One of the travel agencies selling seats on the flight, Astonbury Ltd, trading as Skyjet UK, has announced it has ceased trading.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> By Philip Churm, BBC Asian Network
> 
> It was unusual to see a small travel agent in the West Midlands so busy on a weekday morning, but dozens of people were crammed into the corner-shop premises.
> 
> Many were shouting at staff and demanding forms from Atol to claim their money back.
> 
> Others were carrying thick wads of cash to buy new tickets from other airlines for themselves or their families.
> 
> After Air India stopped direct flights from Birmingham to Amritsar in 2008 almost 100,000 Asians in the Midlands, with links to the Indian state of Punjab, turned to alternative airlines like Comtel to stay in touch with family.
> 
> One angry customer told me: "It's more important than money. It's about keeping families together."
> 
> After the current rush to ensure relatives are safely returned to the UK and to recover some monies, there is likely to be renewed pressure on India's state carrier to reinstate direct flights from a UK region with one of the largest Asian communities.
> 
> The Essex-based company was registered with the Air Travel Organisers' Licensing (Atol), run by the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) in the UK.
> 
> The CAA said it would be stepping in to "assist repatriation for all customers", and estimated 200 Skyjet UK customers were currently abroad.
> 
> It added that passengers who had not yet travelled would be able to claim a full refund via the CAA.
> 
> BBC India Correspondent Sanjoy Majumder said several hundred passengers in India were thought to be affected by the cancelled flights.
> 
> "It's quite hard getting a handle on the exact number. Most of them have links to the area. Most of them are staying at relatives' homes.
> 
> "This was an airline that had a flight every single day from Birmingham to Amritsar," he said.
> 
> Birmingham Airport confirmed the flight cancellations and said anyone due to travel should contact their agent.
> 
> One of those held up in Vienna, Kulveer Singh, from Wolverhampton, said passengers had been "effectively held to ransom".
> 
> "Passengers were lending money to each other to make sure we could take off. We were so desperate. It had been four days at that point.
> 
> "I am diabetic and ran out of insulin the day after the flight first got cancelled. I had to watch what I ate until I could locate a medical shop which had an insulin pen I could actually use.
> 
> "I was lucky there were other diabetics on the flight and we could look out for each other," he said.
> 
> 
> One passenger said the request for money was made on board the plane
> Daljit, from West Bromwich, said her mother and brother were among the passengers grounded during refuelling in Vienna on Tuesday.
> 
> She said: "They did make it back after paying £130 each while they were stuck in Vienna.
> 
> "They should have got back here on Saturday, that was the original date to come back, and my brother had to start work on Monday so he's lost that because he didn't make it back on time."
> 
> Sue Ockwell, a crisis management expert at Travel PR, said the situation was highly unusual in Europe, where airlines are tightly regulated.
> 
> "It's a bit like, well, boarding a train and saying that you can't go on because they've cut the electricity off because they haven't paid the bill," she said.
> 
> Staying with relatives
> Amarjit Duggal told the BBC that she flew from Amritsar last week after scattering her mother's ashes.
> 
> She said her father, sister and uncle were still there and did not know when they would be able to return home.
> 
> In October the Austrian-registered airline contracted the Spanish carrier firm Mint Lineas Aereas (MLA) to operate a service between Birmingham and Amritsar.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Comtel Air flight cancellations
> 
> Friday: COE732 Birmingham-Amritsar *STD 16:15
> Saturday: COE702C Amritsar-Birmingham STD 04:30 COE732 Birmingham-Amritsar STD 18:15
> Sunday: COE702C Amritsar- Birmingham STD 05:30
> (*STD Scheduled Time of Departure)
> 
> The airline said on Thursday it was owed money by English travel agents along its supply chain, which is why it had not paid MLA since last month.
> 
> In a statement on Thursday, MLA said: "Due to unresolved financial questions, it was decided by Mint Lineas Aereas as operating carrier to stop operations for Comtel Air."
> 
> The British High Commission said on Thursday it was not aware of any Birmingham-bound Comtel Air passengers who were stranded at the airport in Amritsar.
> 
> Sanjoy Majumder said many of the passengers due to fly back to the UK were thought to be staying with friends or family, rather than waiting at the airport.
> 
> He added that the Indian and British authorities had advised passengers to buy tickets on commercial airline flights over the weekend, most of which were more expensive than their original tickets.


(via BBC News)


----------



## deasine

There you go David-80.


----------



## Vicvin86

^^Thank God no aerial refueling is available for Commercial planes.


----------



## Halawala

Guys, thanks for your efforts in restructuring this thread! But, I think its way too merged-up!

For example, Gulf Based carriers are all merged in one thread! I think its very confusing, because each of the carriers have its own policy, fleet, route structure, organization, livery, ect.. and each warrant its own separate thread. 

I lost interest in this new thread title! 

Moreover, with 700+ posts in one thread, its impossible to browse to see information about a specific airline...


----------



## deasine

Halawala said:


> Guys, thanks for your efforts in restructuring this thread! But, I think its way too merged-up!
> 
> For example, Gulf Based carriers are all merged in one thread! I think its very confusing, because each of the carriers have its own policy, fleet, route structure, organization, livery, ect.. and each warrant its own separate thread.
> 
> I lost interest in this new thread title!
> 
> Moreover, with 700+ posts in one thread, its impossible to browse to see information about a specific airline...


Thank you for your comment. The reason for the geographical merger was that both these threads didn't seem to have much updates or discussion on a regular basis, despite its size.

Ill monitor the thread over the next few weeks, and should there, ill dismantle the thread and start individual ones again.


----------



## Halawala

deasine said:


> Thank you for your comment. The reason for the geographical merger was that both these threads didn't seem to have much updates or discussion on a regular basis, despite its size.
> 
> Ill monitor the thread over the next few weeks, and should there, ill dismantle the thread and start individual ones again.


If its any help Ill will be glad to help you, since I am an aviation nut ! I am already a member in Airliners.net (QatarA340) and several other aviation forums. I can certainly help update the Qatar Airways thread and the New Doha Airport thread which I regularly update.  I can also post regularly on threads relating to EK and EY if you like as well, whenever I receive some information.


----------



## deasine

CNN discusses the world's most "hated airports." Here's their selection:



> Paris-Charles de Gauille, Paris, France
> Los Angeles International Airport, Los Angeles, United States
> London Heathrow, London, England
> Toncontín International, Tegucigalpa, Honduras
> Jomo Kenyatta International, Nairobi, Kenya
> John F. Kennedy International, New York, United States
> Tribhuvan International, Kathmandu, Nepal
> Perth Airport, Perth, Australia
> São Paulo-Guarulhos International, São Paulo, Brazil


(via CNN)

I didn't think LHR was that bad, though it was definitely not the most pleasant airport experience I've had before. CDG, on the other hand, was quite something. I think the experiences between terminals are night and day: my experience in T2E was excellent, but T2A was a complete disaster: long line-ups, not only for security, but for the mens washroom, lack of food options, queuing to wait for a bus to board the aircraft (not having enough buses), tight and cramped, I can go on.


----------



## deasine

> *Dress for Success When You Fly*
> 
> When a friend of mine checked in for a flight from San Francisco to Vancouver recently, he was surprised that the Air Canada gate agent handed him a first class boarding pass as he was about to get on his flight.
> 
> What was so unusual about this? Several things. He had bought an economy class ticket, he rarely flies on Air Canada and thus has no frequent flyer status on the airline, and even more unusually, the flight was half empty so this wasn't an oversell upgrade situation.
> 
> So why the extra love? Because he was wearing a suit.
> 
> Yep, my pal asked the gate agent why he was so blessed and she answered, "our station manager noticed how well dressed you were and told me to upgrade you."
> 
> I, too, was upgraded recently on a United flight from LA to New York's JFK, and I, too, was wearing a suit (if I'm going on a business trip, I wear my suit on the plane, in part because I don't want it to take up too much room in my carry on).
> 
> I only have 80,000 lifetime miles in a United's MileagePlus program, and no, before you say, "Yeah, but they know who you are" trust me, they don't.
> 
> Not wanting to look the proverbial gift horse in the mouth, I didn't ask the gate agent why I was upgraded from a frequent flyer economy class seat all the way through business class and up to first class (in fact, when I heard my name over the PA system my heart skipped several beats because I assumed that the flight was oversold and I was being bumped, owing to my lack of status).
> 
> But I'm going to guess it was because I was the only person in the waiting area who wasn't dressed like I was about to head off the to gym.
> 
> "You can't fly on Concorde! You're not wearing a tie!" Think this is nonsense? Well, not really. For a couple of years in the 1980's just before they went belly up, I worked as a consultant for Eastern Airlines (remember them?). As such, each month I was given a stack of flight coupons. I'd just make a reservation and hand one of these coupons over at the ticket counter and I could fly anywhere in the Eastern system for free, in first class no less.
> 
> One evening I was flying back to Boston, where I lived at the time, and was curious to see that the agent handed me a seat in economy. "Is first class full?" I meekly inquired. "The way you're dressed, you don't even deserve to fly at all," he scolded. What was my sin? I was wearing a suit and a nice pair of shoes, but had taken off my tie. Into economy I went.
> 
> Another time I was booked in business class on British Airways on a pass from Heathrow to New York. Due to an air traffic controller slow down, my flight and virtually all others were canceled, but I convinced the company to put me on the one flight that was still operating, which happened to be on the Concorde. I approached the ticket counter and explained that I was authorized to fly supersonic. "You can't fly on Concorde!" the agent barked at me. "You're not wearing a tie!" True story.
> 
> Luckily, this time I had a tie in my carry on. "One sec," I replied. I ducked down behind the counter, quickly repaired my wardrobe malfunction, popped back up and said, "Can I have my boarding pass now?" And off I flew.
> 
> If we have to dress up, why don't the passengers? You see, for many years airline employees were required to dress nicely if they were flying on a pass. Women were required to wear a skirt and a blouse, and men at least a sport coat and tie, or in some cases a suit. The rules were especially strict for first class travel. No jeans. No sneakers. No tie, no service. Although most airlines have relaxed these rules, there are a lot of employees who remember the old days. And perhaps they figure, if we had to dress well to fly, what's up with all the passengers who get to sit in first class dressed like Richard Simmons? (It's a bit ironic that these days when you fly first class on British Airways and many airlines, they give you a pair of pajamas to change into).
> 
> And although I don't recommend that you show up at the airport in your pj's, it's entirely up to you how you dress when you fly and I do understand that flying is often uncomfortable and many folks want to make the flight as pleasant as possible. But, I'm just saying.
> 
> Everything else being equal (same frequent flyer status, etc.) when a flight is oversold in economy and the airline needs to upgrade someone, are they going to choose the passenger in the tank top or the one wearing the nice dress or suit? You know the answer. (Of course, it doesn't hurt to be extra nice to any staff you should encounter.)
> How do you dress when you fly? Have you ever been upgraded because you were well dressed?
> 
> George Hobica is a syndicated travel journalist and founder of the low-airfare listing site Airfarewatchdog.com. Follow Airfarewatchdog on Twitter @airfarewatchdog for late-breaking unadvertised airfare sales and air travel advice.


(via FOX News

Anyone had similar experiences?


----------



## tatun

deasine said:


> (via FOX News
> 
> Anyone had similar experiences?


Once flying from LA to New York, I was in skinny slacks, turtle neck and a suede jacket; getting in, flight attendant complimented on my outfit (was not wearing a suit, but looked presentable I guess); it was a full flight; next thing I know, just before take off, one attendant came and took me to the business class, telling me it would be comfy there!!!!..It was a nice upgrade...You may not always need a tie, but at least look nice, it may pay off...


----------



## nomarandlee

> http://www.chicagotribune.com/class...-getting-around-1219-20111219,0,504405.column
> 
> *New airplane technologies promise easier landings in bad weather*
> Infrared cameras, GPS offer better look at runway in snow, fog — and devices could reduce cancellations
> 
> Jon Hilkevitch's Getting Around
> 
> December 19, 2011
> 
> In the future, airline pilots may have an extra set of eyes — an infrared camera mounted on the nose of the plane — to help guide them to a safe landing in weather that's so fuzzy gray they would otherwise be forced to divert to a different airport.
> 
> Weather problems cause more than 40 percent of all flight delays in the U.S., according to U.S. Department of Transportation data. A recent study commissioned by the FAA estimated the cost of airline delays and cancellations at $6.7 billion a year.........
> 
> The new avionics software, produced by Honeywell, combines on a single cockpit screen the enhanced vision of real-time infrared camera images with an artificial but 100 percent accurate schematic of runways and surrounding terrain generated from Global Positioning System data, according to Honeywell and Kollsman Inc., which manufactures the camera technology.
> 
> The infrared image shows pilots the view of the runway ahead that they might not be able to see because of low visibility. The synthetic-vision component provides the pilot with awareness of nearby obstacles ranging from air-traffic control towers to mountains that might not be clearly visible in bad weather.
> 
> "You can now see the runway upon approach regardless of the visibility conditions, like it's a clear sunny day," said Larisa Parks, Honeywell vice president of crew interface products.
> 
> By using the infrared camera image to see runway approach lights in poor weather, pilots would be permitted to reduce the landing minimum from an altitude of 200 feet visibility of the runway environment down to 100 feet, Parks said..........
> 
> The Honeywell software contains a data picture of every runway in the world and 90,000 natural and man-made obstacles, according to the company..........
> 
> The enhanced vision and synthetic vision systems have been certified for use by the FAA. Honeywell and Kollsman will soon seek certification of the combined technologies, officials said.
> 
> It's estimated to cost $500,000 per plane to install the system, according to Elbit Systems of America, the parent company of Kollsman.
> 
> No airline is yet using the enhanced vision system, relying instead on what pilots can or can't see through the windshield to determine whether a landing can safely and legally be accomplished.
> 
> FAA officials declined to comment on the combined enhanced vision and synthetic vision technology, because no such system has been submitted for certification.
> 
> An FAA official did say that these types of systems are still in the research and development phase, noting that many of these technologies are developed initially to provide situational awareness and safety benefits for pilots, and may eventually provide other benefits when they are in operation..........


....


----------



## lady gaga

edit


----------



## VCollaborator

Moderators, can we please change the title of the following thread to “ DXB / DWC | Dubai Airports” or something along those lines. I would also like to know if it would be possible to go a step further and to change the title to one that would cover all airports within the United Arab Emirates?


----------



## laduchessa

Interesting thread...


----------



## jbkayaker12

Airbuis A380 Wings Crack


*Airbus A380 Crack - Yahoo News*


----------



## Jota

^^Oh my God...


----------



## deasine

Some on-time performance statistics.



> IN BRIEF | Qantas and Virgin Australia clock over 80% for on-time arrivals and departures, according to Federal Government statistics, but it seems that's not enough to get them into the world's-best category.
> Japan's two major airlines, on the other hand, are achieving 90% on-time performance according to the FlightStats flight information service.
> ANA picked up the FlightStats 2011 On-time Performance Award for International Airlines with 90.18% of flights arriving at the gate within 15 minutes of the scheduled time. That's just a whisker ahead of JAL's 90.14%.
> None the less, Qantas and Virgin Australia can take some solace that FlightStats recorded average on-time performance across the category of 77.79%, putting them slightly ahead of the pace.
> Alaska Airlines took the gong for most punctual North American airlines with on-time arrivals at 87.79%, while Scandinavian Airlines System (SAS) is the airline to beat in Europe with on-time performance sitting at 88.22%.


(via AUBST)


----------



## CxIxMaN

PEN | Penang International Airport


----------



## deasine

To improve the experience, we've added some alliance indicators beside the airline IATA codes to differentiate between the major alliances.

* for Star Alliance.
_Example: AC* for Air Canada_


™ for Skyteam.
_Example: CZ™ for China Southern_


° for oneworld.
_Example: BA°/IB° for British Airways and Iberia Airlines_


----------



## deasine

_I posted this post here instead of in the MALEV thread as it encompasses many carriers across different threads_

CAPA Centre for Aviation has a great analysis on MALEV's grounding. 
http://www.centreforaviation.com/an...ket-with-wizz-air-and-ryanair-moving-in-67369

One thing that wasn't mentioned in this was Hainan Airlines. As some of us may already know, Hainan did have preliminary discussions with deep partnerships (and ownerships) with MALEV. But now with the grounding of MALEV, this leaves Hainan Airlines with fewer options for a Europe partnership. 

Interestingly, CAPA also has an article about Norwegian, its growth, and future partnerships. Given Norwegian, as a LCC, is going to be entering the long-haul market with 787s, I don't think a partnership with a gulf carrier is particularly beneficial (Norwegian will act more as a feeder carrier), but a partnership with a Chinese carrier to handle the ever growing Europe-Asia route demand may yield interesting partnerships. Finnair, Norwegian's competing partner, has been leveraging its convenient geography as a comparative advantage, and they are also looking into partnering with an Asian carrier (particularly, a Chinese carrier). So Hainan may be a potential candidate for a partnership with Norwegian or Finnair.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Brazilian airports (Guarulhos, Viracopos, Brasília) are "leased" for 24 billion reais (5.5 billion was the initial bid):



> *Brazil Privatizes Airports, Raising $14 Billion *
> 
> By PAULO WINTERSTEIN
> 
> SÃO PAULO—Brazil raised $14 billion in a privatization of three major airports, a bid to speed modernization of overcrowded hubs before the country hosts soccer's 2014 World Cup and the 2016 Olympic Games.
> 
> Investor groups including a Brazilian pension fund, private construction firms and airport operators bid for concessions Monday to operate the international airport in *São Paulo*, Latin America's busiest, as well as growing hubs in the capital *Brasilia* and in *Campinas* for up to 30 years. The concessions require the firms to improve the airports. The sale of other long-term operating licenses are planned.
> 
> Officials said strong demand for the concessions reflected heightened investor interest in one of the world's fastest growing airline markets. Brisk economic growth and record low unemployment have created millions of entrants into Brazil's middle class. That in turn has spurred air traffic growth of double-digit rates, with demand jumping *16% in 2011* to about *180 million passengers*.
> 
> (...)


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204369404577207701246033194.html


----------



## deasine

Tablets and its future in the aviation world.



> *British Airways Cabin Crews Tap Into Apple IPads for Lowdown on VIP Flyers*
> By Steve Rothwell - Feb 15, 2012 4:01 PM PT
> 
> British Airways (IAG) flight attendant Daljit Kaur used to sift through five pages of printouts before takeoff to memorize details of key customers. Now a flick of her finger brings their names and foibles immediately to hand.
> 
> Kaur, a 28-year BA veteran, is one of 1,200 crew issued with Apple Inc. (APP) iPads in a bid to lift service standards. Data is loaded 24 hours before a flight and updated until departure, with the tablet small enough to be used discreetly in the cabin.
> 
> “I’m ahead of myself in knowing where our corporate and high-value customers are sitting, and who needs help,” Kaur, a cabin-service director, BA’s highest rank of flight attendant, said in London following a flight from Istanbul. “They look at you and say ‘have you been on a special course?’”
> 
> Carriers are intensifying competition for premium clients as the economic slump hits travel budgets, with Virgin Atlantic Airways Ltd. spending 100 million ($157 million) on frills including a cheese trolley and afternoon tea and Deutsche Lufthansa AG (LHA) adding flat-bed seats that offer 8 percent more space. Industry earnings fell 55 percent last quarter and will slump by $1.4 billion to $3.5 billion this year, the International Air Transport Association estimates.
> 
> London-based British Airways, the market leader on the most lucrative premium route between Europe and North America, became the first carrier to equip crews with iPads when it began issuing them in November after a three-month trial, and aims to distribute as many as 2,000 to senior staff over coming months.
> 
> Personal Service
> While the unit of International Consolidated Airlines Group SA (IAG), Europe’s third-biggest carrier, declined to say how much it will spend, that number of devices would cost just short of 1 million pounds at current Apple iStore prices.
> 
> The iPad 2s supply seating plans and passenger profiles, helping to identify BA’s gold and black loyalty-card holders -- its most frequent and highly valued flyers -- so that Kaur and her colleagues can greet them personally as they board.
> 
> Information available includes journey details, special meal requests and specific medical needs, and flight attendants are also authorized to use the tablets to submit customer complaints, speeding up response times, British Airways said.
> 
> “The crew does it so that passengers don’t have to run around on holiday trying to do it themselves,” said Pippa Grech, who manages the iPad program. “Otherwise, by the time they get off the plane, they think ‘oh, I won’t bother about it.’” The initiative has produced a “positive response,” she said.
> 
> ‘Identify Patterns’
> Paul Johnston, 30, a consultant at Cap Gemini SA (CAP), Europe’s largest computer-services company, said BA’s customer care is “generally very good,” though the more tailored approach has yet to impact regular flyers in the premium-economy cabin.
> A silver-card holder in the loyalty program, Johnston says he’s eager to be elevated to gold status after traveling twice a month from London to Atlanta since June, and that BA could better harness new technology to spot passenger trends.
> 
> “There’s an opportunity to maybe identify patterns in terms of travel rather than just waiting,” he said. “A passenger may be a bronze-card holder, but if they fly across the Atlantic six times in two months they’re likely to become a big customer.”
> 
> While British Airways is so far unique in handing iPads to cabin crew after Apple’s introduction of the touch-screen tablet created the computer industry’s fastest-growing segment in 2010, other carriers have experimented with more basic platforms.
> Pilot Pads
> 
> Emirates, the largest international airline and one of a number of fast-expanding Gulf carriers that’s squeezing BA, has provided crews with passenger details via its “knowledge-driven in-flight service,” or KIS, for more than five years. The Dubai-based company’s pursers are issued with Thinkpad laptops from Lenovo Group Ltd., the second-biggest maker of personal computers, that convert into tablets operated with a stylus.
> Other carriers have utilized iPads in different ways, with AMR Corp. (AMR)’s American Airlines, BA’s U.S. ally, becoming the first in the world to issue the devices to pilots as so-called Electronic Flight Bags, replacing paper manuals and navigational charts formerly held in a carry-on kit bag weighing 40 pounds.
> 
> The switch won Federal Aviation Administration approval in December after months of tests on routes including Los Angles- Tokyo and is being applied across the Boeing Co. 777 fleet. Other tablets may be used should they get FAA backing, AMR said.
> 
> The Fort Worth, Texas-based company, which is currently in bankruptcy protection, is also replacing the personal in-flight entertainment systems in the premium cabins of its Boeing 767 planes with 6,000 Samsung Electronics Co. Galaxy tablets.
> 
> Qantas Airways Ltd. (QAN), Australia’s No. 1 airline, said Feb. 1 that a single 767 is testing a system that streams online content to iPads handed to passengers, who will be able to view films and media from their own devices as the trial progresses.
> 
> Backlash
> The use of iPads and other tablets is likely to proliferate as on-board Wi-Fi becomes more common, said Kevin O’Sullivan, lead engineer at the research lab of SITA SC, the top provider of information technology and telecommunication services to airlines. BA currently requires crews to download data before they board, and to send fresh information once they disembark.
> 
> “With Wi-Fi you can start to do really interesting things,” O’Sullivan said in an interview. “If a flight is delayed you can consider who has a connecting flight and, if you are running out of time, you may need to reorganize them.”
> 
> Cathay Pacific Airways Ltd. (293), Asia’s largest international carrier, is looking at how it can provide crews with tools to access passenger information “in a real time manner,” the Hong Kong-based company said in an email, without providing details.
> 
> Still, carriers need to judge how much information they can collect without provoking a backlash over their probing of people’s travel and spending patterns, said Andrew Curry, a director of The Futures Company, a technology consultancy.
> 
> “It can go a stage too far,” Curry said. “You start to think: ‘These people don’t really know me, they just have a data profile.’ And there’s also a point at which we start to find people having a lot of knowledge about us slightly spooky.”
> 
> To contact the reporter on this story: Steve Rothwell in London at [email protected]
> To contact the editor responsible for this story: Chad Thomas at [email protected]


(via Bloomberg)


----------



## hkskyline

*MISC | Air Rage*

*Russians' abusive plane tirade to cost them $19K*
2 men pleaded guilty in Labrador to endangering passengers on Moscow-New York flight 
CBC News
Posted: Feb 15, 2012 8:31 AM NT

Two Russian men will have to pay $19,000 US for drunken and unruly behaviour that diverted a flight to Labrador after a pilot decided to land the plane headed to New York.

The fine covers the cost of diverting the plane. The two also were sentenced Wednesday to the five days time they spent in custody.

Sergey Yaremenko and Nikolai Merenkov, both 42, pleaded guilty in Happy Valley-Goose Bay court on Tuesday to mischief, uttering threats, and endangering the safety and security of people on a Delta Air Lines flight between Moscow and New York.

The men were taken into custody last Friday after the pilot landed the plane to protect the crew and passengers.

Court had been told that the men had already been drinking before the flight and continued to consume alcohol when the plane was in the air.

At one point, a flight attendant told them alcohol was no longer available. However, the men kept getting out of their seats and demanding that they be served drinks.

The court heard that Yaremenko lashed out at a member of the flight crew, telling her that all flight attendants are prostitutes.

He then swore at her and others and called them names. Yaremenko said he knew where the flight crew stayed in Moscow, and that the next time they were there, they would die.

During all this, court was told, Merenkov kept yelling for more alcohol.

The men, who import designer clothing for a store they run, had been heading to a trade show in Las Vegas.

Court heard that when the pilot decided to divert the plane, Merenkov settled down and returned to his seat, although Yaremenko remained belligerent with the crew, right up to the moment when RCMP boarded the plane and handcuffed him.


----------



## ad50939

*ACI Airport Service Quality Awards 2011*

http://www.airportservicequalityawards.com/

Best Airport Worldwide
1. Incheon
2. Changi
3. Beijing

Big congrats to Incheon.


----------



## hkskyline

*Air Cargo Tonnage for February at Selected Airports*
By Marco Babic - Mar 7, 2012 2:49 PM GMT+0800
Bloomberg

Following is a table showing air cargo tonnage and percent changes from some of the world’s busiest cargo airports.

The data are compiled by Bloomberg News from the various airport authorities of the airports listed.



Code:


================================================================================
                          Feb.    Jan.    Dec.    Nov.    Oct.   Sept.    Aug.
                          2012    2012    2011    2011    2011    2011    2011
================================================================================
                      ---------------------------YoY%---------------------------
IATA Global Freight    No Data   -8.1%   -0.8%   -3.8%   -4.8%   -3.0%   -3.5%
ACI Global Freight     No Data   -7.5%   -0.4%   -1.6%   -3.9%   -3.7%   -2.2%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                      -------------------------Asia YoY%------------------------
Hong Kong              No Data  -17.3%   -5.3%   -7.9%   -8.7%   -7.5%   -8.7%
 Hong Kong (HACTL)     No Data  -17.6%   -4.4%   -7.4%  -10.0%   -7.8%   -9.3%
 Hong Kong (AAT)         23.0%  -17.0%   -9.0%  -10.0%   -4.0%   -7.0%   -8.0%
Seoul (ICN)               5.5%  -14.9%   -6.2%   -7.9%   -7.8%   -5.1%   -4.1%
Shanghai (PACTL)         17.0%  -20.5%   -5.9%  -11.0%   -9.7%   -7.8%   -5.7%
================================================================================
                          Feb.    Jan.    Dec.    Nov.    Oct.   Sept.    Aug.
                          2012    2012    2011    2011    2011    2011    2011
================================================================================
Bangkok (BKK)          No Data    3.5%    2.6%   -8.3%   -4.3%   -1.5%   -1.6%
Singapore (SIN)        No Data   -7.1%    6.9%    4.6%    0.4%    2.2%   -0.9%
Taipei (TPE)           No Data  -24.7%   -8.4%  -10.6%  -10.2%   -9.6%   -9.1%
Tokyo Narita (NRT)     No Data   -7.2%    0.7%   -2.3%  -11.4%  -12.6%  -15.2%
Tokyo Haneda (HND)     No Data No Data    3.0%    2.7%    6.4%    9.7%    5.8%
Osaka (KIX)            No Data No Data   -3.2%   -6.9%   -8.5%  -10.0%   -4.8%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IATA Asia Freight      No Data  -14.0%   -5.0%   -7.2%   -8.2%   -6.6%   -5.7%
ACI Asia Freight       No Data  -12.6%   -0.8%   -3.2%   -4.8%   -3.2%   -4.5%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                      ------------------------Europe YoY%-----------------------
Amsterdam (AMS)        No Data  -10.9%   -0.3%   -7.2%   -3.8%   -6.0%   -3.1%
Frankfurt (FRA)        No Data  -16.0%   -5.5%   -9.6%   -8.8%   -4.7%   -6.5%
London                 No Data   -2.8%   13.0%   -4.0%   -7.7%   -3.8%   -4.0%
 London (LHR)          No Data   -3.3%   14.2%   -4.1%   -7.2%   -3.7%   -4.9%
 London (STN)          No Data    1.5%    4.7%   -3.3%  -11.4%   -4.1%    3.4%
Paris (CDG)            No Data  -10.5%   -5.9%   -9.6%   -7.9%   -5.7%   -7.9%
================================================================================
                          Feb.    Jan.    Dec.    Nov.    Oct.   Sept.    Aug.
                          2012    2012    2011    2011    2011    2011    2011
================================================================================
Zurich (ZRH)           No Data   -3.8%   -2.2%   -7.1%   -5.1%    0.2%   -3.7%
Munich (MUC)           No Data   -3.5%   -4.6%   -3.7%   -6.7%   -5.6%   -5.5%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AMS-FRA-LHR            No Data   -8.6%    1.1%   -7.4%   -6.9%   -4.8%   -5.1%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AMS-FRA-LHR-CDG        No Data   -9.1%   -1.0%   -8.1%   -7.2%   -5.1%   -5.9%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IATA Europe Freight    No Data   -9.6%    2.1%   -4.6%   -4.0%   -2.3%   -1.7%
ACI Europe Freight     No Data   -7.8%    0.8%   -3.9%   -4.4%   -2.5%   -1.2%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                      --------------------North America YoY%--------------------
Memphis (MEM)          No Data    2.8%    0.5%    7.4%   -1.5%   -0.5%    1.3%
Louisville (SDF)       No Data   -1.5%    9.4%    4.4%   -5.0%   -0.7%    2.9%
Anchorage (ANC)        No Data No Data    4.1%   -8.8%   -5.9%    0.7%   -5.0%
Los Angeles            No Data   -3.2%   -3.7%    2.6%   -3.7%   -0.1%   -0.8%
 Los Angeles (LAX)     No Data   -7.4%   -2.7%   -0.5%  -10.7%   -4.7%   -4.0%
 Los Angeles (ONT)     No Data   18.2%   -7.5%   18.0%   40.2%   22.9%   15.2%
================================================================================
                          Feb.    Jan.    Dec.    Nov.    Oct.   Sept.    Aug.
                          2012    2012    2011    2011    2011    2011    2011
================================================================================
Miami (MIA)            No Data    2.2%   -0.2%    4.6%    9.4%    1.1%    1.6%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MEM-SDF-ANC-LAX-MIA    No Data No Data    2.3%    1.5%   -2.9%   -0.6%   -0.5%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chicago (ORD)          No Data  -10.7%  -10.4%   -9.1%  -10.3%   -9.2%   -7.6%
Indianapolis (IND)     No Data    2.3%   -7.8%   -0.5%   -6.9%   -8.1%    2.0%
Dallas (DFW)           No Data No Data  -11.3%   -0.7%  -12.0%   -8.8%   -7.3%
Atlanta (ATL)          No Data No Data   -4.2%   -4.8%   -4.5%   -1.7%   -1.7%
Cincinnati (CVG)       No Data   12.1%   15.9%   22.0%   16.8%   22.1%   18.5%
Oakland (OAK)          No Data   -0.9%   -2.5%    3.9%   -6.5%   -7.0%   -3.7%
Houston (IAH)          No Data   10.1%    7.1%    9.2%    2.6%    2.5%    4.0%
Philadelphia (PHL)     No Data   -0.2%   -4.9%   -2.9%  -12.8%   -7.4%   -3.6%
San Francisco (SFO)    No Data   -3.9%  -13.2%   -8.6%   -9.3%   -8.8%  -10.9%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mexico City (MEX)      No Data   -2.0%    5.5%    3.5%   -4.3%    6.2%    1.1%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vancouver (YVR)        No Data No Data   -8.2%    1.0%   -5.5%   -2.3%    6.0%
================================================================================
                          Feb.    Jan.    Dec.    Nov.    Oct.   Sept.    Aug.
                          2012    2012    2011    2011    2011    2011    2011
================================================================================
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IATA North America     No Data   -4.0%   -1.1%   -0.8%   -5.0%   -0.1%   -6.4%
ACI North America      No Data   -3.1%   -2.0%   -0.5%   -4.7%   -6.3%    1.5%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                      ------------------------Mideast YoY%----------------------
Doha (DOH)             No Data   14.9%   12.9%    5.2%    7.4%    7.3%    9.7%
Dubai (DUB)            No Data   -2.6%    0.8%   -0.4%   -2.5%   -5.5%   -7.9%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IATA Mideast Freight   No Data    9.4%   10.8%    4.7%    3.1%    4.2%    3.7%
ACI Mideast Freight    No Data    4.4%    1.7%    2.7%    2.3%   -1.5%   -2.9%
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                      -----------------------Asia Tonnage-----------------------
Hong Kong              No Data  240.66  300.06  297.92  297.14  280.93  276.58
 Hong Kong (HACTL)     No Data  189.88  238.74  235.94  234.63  223.62  221.38
 Hong Kong (AAT)         51.69   50.78   61.32   61.98   62.51   57.31   55.20
Seoul (ICN)             197.15  178.37  211.75  207.99  217.92  204.38  204.60
Shanghai (PACTL)         86.57   82.05  105.42  111.95  115.70  106.60  102.41
================================================================================
                          Feb.    Jan.    Dec.    Nov.    Oct.   Sept.    Aug.
                          2012    2012    2011    2011    2011    2011    2011
================================================================================
Bangkok (BKK)          No Data  112.90  120.99  107.41  112.52  112.11  110.28
Singapore (SIN)        No Data  136.84  166.61  160.21  163.11  154.36  153.12
Taipei (TPE)           No Data  105.12  134.54  130.17  135.61  128.37  131.23
Tokyo Narita (NRT)     No Data  136.10  166.83  165.66  164.23  158.17  147.94
Tokyo Haneda (HND)     No Data No Data   84.49   70.82   72.64   70.12   67.79
Osaka (KIX)            No Data No Data   64.06   58.94   60.72   58.83   56.66
                      -----------------------Europe Tonnage---------------------
Amsterdam (AMS)        No Data  108.88  125.32  127.03  135.80  123.28  126.82
Frankfurt (FRA)        No Data  148.24  177.21  185.88  193.99  182.93  178.77
London                 No Data  128.13  141.30  139.65  144.85  136.59  137.70
 London (LHR)          No Data  122.32  124.37  122.77  128.31  119.10  120.94
 London (STN)          No Data   15.81   16.93   16.88   16.54   17.49   16.76
Paris (CDG)            No Data  147.00  177.00  176.20  181.40  179.13  170.04
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AMS-FRA-LHR            No Data  379.44  426.90  435.68  458.10  425.31  426.54
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AMS-FRA-LHR-CDG        No Data  526.44  603.90  611.88  639.50  604.44  596.58
================================================================================
                          Feb.    Jan.    Dec.    Nov.    Oct.   Sept.    Aug.
                          2012    2012    2011    2011    2011    2011    2011
================================================================================
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zurich (ZRH)           No Data   30.80   35.88   33.27   35.12   32.86   31.45
Munich (MUC)           No Data   21.97   23.98   25.71   26.14   25.04   23.20
                      ------------------North America Tonnage-------------------
Memphis (MEM)          No Data  311.67  360.07  333.93  334.53  324.22  327.86
Louisville (SDF)       No Data  162.94  211.43  186.91  178.44  183.41  185.25
Anchorage (ANC)        No Data No Data  208.84  221.22  227.81  217.89  217.35
Los Angeles            No Data  145.61  171.30  171.87  164.63  164.66  167.50
 Los Angeles (LAX)     No Data  116.15  136.91  138.46  131.82  130.73  134.52
 Los Angeles (ONT)     No Data   29.46   34.39   33.41   32.81   33.93   32.98
Miami (MIA)            No Data  144.98  164.17  164.08  159.26  142.92  142.53
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MEM-SDF-ANC-LAX-MIA    No Data No Data 1081.42 1044.60 1031.86  999.17 1007.51
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chicago (ORD)          No Data   83.61   92.72   98.64  106.16  102.26  101.28
Indianapolis (IND)     No Data   69.36   90.55   76.72   74.43   75.45   79.60
Dallas (DFW)           No Data No Data   57.48   54.32   55.47   54.22   55.73
================================================================================
                          Feb.    Jan.    Dec.    Nov.    Oct.   Sept.    Aug.
                          2012    2012    2011    2011    2011    2011    2011
================================================================================
Atlanta (ATL)          No Data No Data   53.83   52.50   54.99   53.59   52.46
Cincinnati (CVG)       No Data   37.69   43.42   41.68   43.07   42.94   40.67
Oakland (OAK)          No Data   37.42   50.84   42.18   41.26   40.25   40.47
Houston (IAH)          No Data   33.38   35.97   33.92   35.43   33.76   34.69
Philadelphia (PHL)     No Data   28.58   39.87   32.28   30.67   32.08   32.58
San Francisco (SFO)    No Data   23.87   28.69   25.65   28.08   28.98   28.57
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mexico City (MEX)      No Data   30.20   36.40   38.17   35.84   32.98   33.02
Vancouver (YVR)        No Data No Data   18.63   18.40   17.52   18.61   22.66
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                      ----------------------Mideast Tonnage---------------------
Doha (DOH)             No Data   65.96   70.78   67.36   70.76   63.84   68.93
Dubai (DUB)            No Data  173.53  189.59  191.66  197.84  177.13  182.78
================================================================================

SOURCE: Various airport authorities and Bloomberg calculations NOTE: In most cases the cargo tonnage is exclusive of mail

although some sources combine freight and mail.

Combined airport statistics are calculated by Bloomberg News.

Prior data is subject to revision.

For Hong Kong:

HACTL - Hong Kong Air Cargo Terminals Ltd.
AAT - Asia Airfreight Terminal
HACTL releases unaudited data early in the month and audited data later in the month.
ACI - Airports Council International
IATA - International Air Transport Association


----------



## Vrooms

*#SQ*/MI | Singapore Airlines/Silk Air/Scoot*

Scoot's IATA code is *OQ*


----------



## deasine

> *Emirates Says ‘Whole Load of Airlines’ Will Fail in Fuel Squeeze*
> By Tamara Walid - Mar 21, 2012 3:55 PM PT
> Marc de Tienda/Bloomberg News
> 
> Emirates, the biggest airline by international traffic, said more carriers will go bust this year as fuel costs and sluggish economies undermine profitability.
> 
> “We can reel off a whole load of airlines that are teetering on the brink or are really gone,” Tim Clark, the Dubai-based carrier’s president, said in an interview. “Roll this forward to Christmas, another eight or nine months, and we’re going to see this industry in serious trouble.”
> 
> Airline profits will plunge 62 percent in 2012 to $3 billion, equal to a 0.5 percent margin on sales, as oil prices rise, the International Air Transport Association said this week. Emirates’s fuel bill accounts for 45 percent of costs and may jump by an “incredibly challenging” $1.7 billion in the year ending March 31, according to Clark, who says he’s sticking with a no-hedging strategy rather than risking a losing bet.
> 
> “You think you’re going to win, but in the long term you always lose,” Clark said yesterday at the Gulf carrier’s head office near Dubai International Airport. “When we enter into derivatives, betting whatever it may be with counterparties who actually control the price of fuel in the first place, you have to ask yourself, ‘Is that smart?’”
> 
> AMR Corp. (AMR1)’s American Airlines is restructuring after filing for Chapter 11 bankruptcy and India’s Kingfisher Airlines Ltd. (KAIR) may lose its license as it struggles with cash shortages and losses. That’s after Barcelona-based Spanair SA collapsed Jan. 27, followed that week by Hungarian national carrier Malev Zrt. (MALEV)
> 
> Bailouts, Bankruptcy
> 
> Clark said some private airlines will need to be bailed out by governments in the countries where they’re based, though that will raise aid issues with the European Union and other parties.
> 
> In the U.S., more filings for Chapter 11 protection are likely, while smaller carriers operating in the Indian Ocean region and in Africa face “difficulties,” the executive said.
> “This is what the fuel prices are doing,” he said. “It’s about time somebody sitting there, controlling the fuel prices, began to look a little bit more seriously at the devastation it’s causing, not only to airlines but to the global economy.”
> 
> The industry couldn’t survive a further 10 or 15 percent increase in fuel prices, especially with the European Union’s carbon emissions trading system about to add to costs, he said.
> At Emirates the fuel bill, while not over budget, has “zapped the bottom line,” and that will be evident in annual results scheduled to be published next month, Clark said.
> 
> A380 ‘Mess’
> 
> Earnings at Emirates are also being hurt by the continued grounding of Airbus SAS A380 superjumbos, of which it’s the No. 1 operator, after the discovery of wing cracks. Six of the jets, which generate $50,000 an hour 15 hours a day, are out of action for repairs, idling 830 cabin crew and 160 pilots, and the carrier is having to compensate people set on an A380 trip.
> 
> “That’s had a poleaxing affect in the last nearly three months,” Clark said, estimating the revenue loss so far at $90 million. “Those airplanes are always full, they’re always popular. We’ve had multiple cancellations. We’ve had people telling us ‘Well you sold me the A380’, so we had to throw in 5,000 or 10,000 miles or give money back. It’s a mess.”
> Emirates operates 21 A380s, with 69 more on order as it seeks to establish Dubai as a global hub in competition with Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways, Qatar Airways Ltd. and European carriers including Air France-KLM Group (AF) and British Airways.
> 
> The company is due to get five more A380s by September, and Clark said he’ll meet Airbus next week to determine whether that could change and what the solution to the wing cracks will be.
> 
> U.K. Addition
> 
> Clark said Emirates passed on an opportunity to invest in Air Berlin Plc (AB1), Europe’s third-biggest discount carrier, which sold stock to Etihad. “We decided it wasn’t for us,” he said.
> 
> Though Qatar Air is also buying 35 percent of cargo specialist Cargolux Airlines International SA, the CEO said he’s not interested in purchases in Europe or elsewhere, having ended a decade-long management accord with SriLankan Airlines in 2008 after the Asian country’s government sought more control.
> 
> “We have enough to do without getting involved in the running of other businesses, even though they are related,” he said. “We had our fair share of that in Sri Lanka for 10 years.”
> 
> As part of a strategy of tapping demand in secondary cities such as Dusseldorf and Hamburg in Germany, Emirates will select a new French destination from Lyon, Nice, Marseille and Toulouse, operating five to seven flights a week, Clark said.
> In the U.K., where Emirates serves London Heathrow, Birmingham, Manchester, Newcastle upon Tyne and Glasgow, there’s the possibility of it adding a further destination which “could be north of the border or further west,” he said.
> 
> To contact the reporter on this story: Tamara Walid in Abu Dhabi at [email protected]
> To contact the editor responsible for this story: Chad Thomas at [email protected]


(via Bloomberg)


----------



## the glimpser

*World's Longest Flights*



> "Are we there yet?" usually issues from the mouths of children. But aboard these 11 flights, even the adults pester flight attendants with such questions. U.S. News Travel sought out the most painstakingly long journeys in the sky. While some people measure length by mileage, we believe the flight's duration is much more important to travelers. After all, you only want to be stuck on a plane with strangers for so long.
> 
> 8. New York to Hong Kong on Cathay Pacific (Tie)
> -- Miles: 8,059
> -- Scheduled Duration: 16 Hours
> 
> 8. Dallas-Fort Worth to Brisbane on Qantas (Tie)
> -- Miles: 8,584
> -- Scheduled Duration: 16 Hours
> 
> 8. Johannesburg to New York on South African Airways (Tie)
> -- Miles: 7,970
> -- Scheduled Duration: 16 Hours
> 
> 8. Newark to Hong Kong on United Airlines (Tie)
> -- Miles: 8,065
> -- Scheduled Duration: 16 Hours
> 
> 6. Atlanta to Johannesburg on Delta Airlines (Tie)
> -- Miles: 8,433
> -- Scheduled Duration: 16 Hours 15 Minutes
> 
> 6. Doha to Houston on Qatar Airways (Tie)
> -- Miles: 8,047
> -- Scheduled Duration: 16 Hours 15 Minutes
> 
> 5. Dubai to Houston on Emirates Airlines
> -- Miles: 8,164*
> -- Scheduled Duration: 16 Hours 20 Minutes
> 
> 4. Dubai to Los Angeles on Emirates Airlines
> -- Miles: 8,335*
> -- Scheduled Duration: 16 Hours 30 Minutes
> 
> 3. Los Angeles to Bangkok on Thai Airways
> -- Miles: 8,260*
> -- Scheduled Duration: 17 Hours 30 Minutes
> 
> 2. Newark to Singapore on Singapore Airlines
> -- Miles: 10,371
> -- Scheduled Duration: 18 Hours
> 
> 1. Los Angeles to Singapore, Singapore Airlines
> -- Miles: 9,500
> -- Scheduled Duration: 18 Hours 30 Minutes


http://finance.yahoo.com/news/worlds-longest-flights-211655905.html


----------



## grjplanes

So does the top 11 longest flights in the world really all involve the US? Or is this just another US biased article?


----------



## hkskyline

That list looks about right. East Asia - Europe isn't as far and Australia - Europe requires a stop. The transatlantic hop between Europe and South America is just shy at about 14 hours, while Australia to the West Coast is about 14 as well.


----------



## Abhishek901

^^ What about South America and Asia?


----------



## Momo1435

^^ The only no non stop flight from South America to Asia is from Dubai to Rio and that is not long enough to be on the list. Most routes from South America to East Asia are now simply to long to be non stop.


In other news.


The Dutch company PAL-V presented it's prototype "Flying Car". In 2014 you will be able to buy it. 









> This week the Dutch company PAL-V announced the first flights of its prototype "flying car".
> This unique vehicle is called the PAL-V One, or the 'Personal Air and Land Vehicle', and It marks the start of a new era.
> 
> On the ground the vehicle drives like a sports car. Within minutes its rotor is unfolded and its tail is extended: then it is ready to take off thanks to the advanced gyrocopter technology.
> 
> With these successful test results it is proven that it is not only possible to build a flying car but also that it can be done within existing international rules for both flying and driving.
> 
> source:
> the Youtube description to the video


----------



## noir-dresses

What's interesting about those longest flights is that the top two by Singapore are using a 345 airframe, all business if I'm not mistaken. One would figure the 77L would hold the record.


----------



## Momo1435

The A345 and the 77L are the only 2 planes in the ultra long range category, and the 77L only has a slightly longer range. Therefor it's not that surprising that the A345 holds the current record

Btw, Singapore Airlines will soon be reintroducing economy class on these flights.


----------



## Asian

I wonder why the thread "Cambodia Aviation News & Discussion" is closed. Why would I post anything related to Cambodia Aviation now?

Can it be re-opened? We can combine it with this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=520175


----------



## AsianDragons

^^ its not busy anyway, if we had views then i would definitely update it,


----------



## David-80

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316693&page=67

at that thread, can you please add RI, XN and IW 

RI : Tiger Mandala airlines
XN : Express air
IW : Wings Air

Cheers


----------



## nomarandlee

> http://www.frommers.com/slideshow/?p=11&group=786&cat_cd=AIRFARE#slide
> 
> *The 10 Worst Airport Terminals*
> 
> JFK Airport Terminal 3, New York City
> Manila Airport Terminal 1, Philippines
> Moscow Sheremtyevo Airport Terminal B/C, Russia
> Jomo Kenyatta International Airport, Nairobi
> Paris -- Charles de Gaulle Airport, Terminal 3
> Amman Queen Alia Airport
> LaGuardia Airport US Airways Terminal, New York City
> Newark Airport Terminal B
> "Paris" Beauvais Airport, France
> Chicago Midway Airport


...



> http://www.frommers.com/slideshow/?p=1&&group=785
> 
> *Uplifting Arrivals *
> 
> By Sascha Segan
> 
> Jeddah Hajj Terminal, Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
> Leif Eriksson Air Terminal, Keflavik, Iceland
> Seoul Incheon Airport, Incheon, South Korea
> Wellington Airport "Rock" Terminal, Wellington, New Zealand
> JFK Terminal 5, New York, NY
> Singapore Changi International Airport Terminal 3
> Marrakech Menara Airport Terminal 1, Marrakech, Morocco
> Madrid Barajas Terminal 4
> Carrasco International Airport, Montevideo, Uruguay
> Bilbao Airport Main Terminal


----------



## the glimpser

_A postscript article from the same news website.._

*How to Survive the World's Longest Flights*



> Every frequent flyer has a trick or two for every plane ride, from the simple (wearing earplugs) to the extreme (purchasing the knee defender, a contraption that restricts the seat in front of you from fully reclining). When you're on a 15-plus hour flight, precautionary measures and onboard actions can make your travels more bearable. Having profiled the world's longest flights by duration, U.S. News Travel hopes to ease your trips with 10 useful tips.
> 
> 10. Charge up your gizmos
> For many flyers, portable electronics (and the batteries that sustain them) act as lifelines. Staring into small colorful screens can calm nervous travelers and keep children occupied. But your gadgets are no good unless they can survive the flight's entire duration, which requires ample battery power. Although the top carriers provide passengers with personal entertainment systems loaded with hundreds of films, television programming, and games, this option may not satisfy everyone. If you're a tech addict, charge all of your own devices before you board.
> 
> 9. Carry layers
> You may not be headed to the North Pole, but you should bring layers on long flights. Onboard temperatures can vary, so the ability to shed or to don clothes mid-flight is useful. Plus, you can use large sweaters and coats as blankets and pillows.
> 
> 8. Prepare for kids
> Taking charge of other people's screaming and kicking children is not your job. But sometimes, polite parental assistance can do wonders. Bring a small, cheap toy along and hand it to the bored, frustrated toddler. Or promise the youngster behind you a cash reward at the end of the flight if he refrains from kicking your seat. With crying babies, you're just out of luck. But a good set of ear plugs should do the trick.
> 
> 7. Bring your medication
> You have no control over what pet dander, perfumes, or other airborne irritants your fellow passengers bring on board. If you have allergies, be prepared by either medicating before take-off or having your meds easily accessible in flight. The same goes for those with other conditions-such as migraines-which you might experience on an aircraft. Remember: There's no pharmacy on board. Also, carry any prescribed meds in their original containers in case TSA officials question you about them.
> 
> 6. Wear appropriate shoes
> Feet tend to swell at high elevations, making shoes uncomfortable. There are several ways to relieve the pressure: Wear relaxed-fit or slip-on shoes, hydrate before and during the flight, walk down the aisles, and don't cross your legs. Removing your shoes for trips to the lavatory should not be one of these tactics. This will expose your (possibly stinky feet not only to bacteria on the floor, but also to fellow travelers.


_More:_
http://news.yahoo.com/survive-worlds-longest-flights-213004408.html


----------



## krnboy1009

Is it really right to say Beauvais Airport to serve Paris? seem too far away.


----------



## ad50939

*Skytrax World's Best Airports in 2012*

*Skytrax World's Best Airports in 2012*

2012 (2011)
1 Incheon International Airport (3)
2 Singapore Changi Airport (2)
3 Hong Kong International Airport (1)
4 Amsterdam Schiphol Airport (6)
5 Beijing Capital International Airport (5)
6 Munich Airport (4)
7 Zurich Airport (7)
8 Kuala Lumpur International Airport (9)
9 Vancouver International Airport (12)
10 Central Japan International Airport (11)

*Best Airports by Size of Airport
over 50 million passengers (Global Rating)*

1 Hong Kong International Airport (3)
2 Beijing Capital International Airport (5)
3 London Heathrow Airport (11)
4 Tokyo International Airport Haneda (14)
5 Frankfurt Main Airport (15)
6 Dubai International Airport (26)
7 Denver International Airport (44)
8 Dallas/Ft Worth Airport (49)
9 Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta Int'l Airport (59)
10 Paris Charles de Gaulle Airport (78)

[From Skytrax Webpage] 

Incheon International Airport has been named as the World's Best Airport at the 2012 SKYTRAX World Airport Awards™ held at Passenger Terminal EXPO in Vienna. 

Voted for by air travellers across the globe, this is the second time that Incheon International Airport has won the top award, the last in 2009. "We offer huge congratulations to Incheon on winning the World's Best Airport award. After analysing survey data, we see that consistency of the passenger experience at Incheon International Airport is behind this years success." said Edward Plaisted, Chairman of SKYTRAX. "Across the World Airport Survey, Incheon International Airport achieved top 5 finishes across 8 of the 10 eligible categories, which is a remarkable achievement". 

Singapore Changi Airport finished 2nd in the challenge for World's Best Airport title, and achieved success in winning awards for the Best Airport for International transit passengers, and the Best Airport for Leisure Amenities. Singapore Changi Airport continues to be popular with transit passengers, with around 75 per cent of votes coming from passengers transferring through Singapore. The well thought out and quite unique leisure facilities including a swimming pool, open gardens and cinema continue to a be a driving force behind Changi's success as one of the world's leading transfer airports. 

Hong Kong International Airport (HKIA), the 8 time overall winner of world's Best Airport award secured 3rd place this year. There was consolation for HKIA in picking up the very competitive awards for Best Airport Dining Experience and Best Airport Terminal Cleanliness. "HKIA has ranked amongst the top 3 airports globally for the last 10 years and recognition for its dining and cleanliness standards clearly indicate that it continues to work hard to maintain the highest levels of customer satisfaction. Passengers were particularly impressed with the variety of Asian and International dining options both landside and airside in the terminals" said Edward Plaisted. 

Amsterdam Schiphol Airport returned to the top 5 this year, taking 4th place in the overall rankings and winning the award for Best Airport in Europe. "We offer our sincere congratulations to Amsterdam Schiphol and its management on another year of success. Consistent performance in both the leisure and transit airport categories indicates that Schiphol is considered the premier airport in Europe for transfer passengers. The open airside environment for passengers in transit was a repeated reason given by respondents voting in the survey." said SKYTRAX. 

Beijing Capital International Airport (BCIA) again achieved 5th place in the global rankings. This consistency ensured that BCIA took the prize for Best Airport China and completed a hat-trick in the category, having also won the award in 2010 and 2011. There was additional success for Beijing Capital International Airport, winning the award for Best Airport Baggage Delivery. "BCIA passenger numbers have continued to rise over the last year, but this has not impacted the overall level of customer satisfaction. In areas such as baggage delivery and security processing BCIA performs to an excellent standard and planned infrastructure improvements over the next 12-months should further enhance customer satisfaction." said Edward Plaisted.


----------



## the glimpser

_Interesting trivia on plane seats..._

*Revealed: the most popular seat on a plane*



> If you're keen to avoid sitting next to your fellow passengers on a flight, you should head for the back of a plane and an odd row number, a new study has suggested.
> 
> Flight comparison site Skyscanner revealed the results of its poll of 1,000 travelers' seat preferences this week, concluding that *6A is the most sought after seat on a standard aircraft.*
> 
> Why? Well, it's a window seat close to the front of the plane, as well as being on the left hand side, which the site says passengers prefer because the window spacing allows a section of wall space for them to rest their heads on.
> 
> That means that for the rest of us, there are plenty of other seats which will be less popular, with Skyscanner reporting that a whopping 45 percent of travelers said that the first six rows at the front were their favorite.
> 
> The back of the plane was much less popular, although seven percent admitted that they would choose the back-most row -- perhaps in the knowledge that statistically, it's the safest place to sit.
> 
> Well over half (62 percent) of travelers preferred an even rather than odd seat number, Skyscanner found.
> 
> *The least popular seat, around which travelers are likely to find the most space, is on the right-hand side towards the back of the aircraft (31E, on Skyscanner's plane).*
> 
> Perhaps unsurprisingly, it's a middle seat, unsurprisingly the least popular location to be seated, with 40 percent wanting an aisle seat and 60 percent preferring the window.


http://ph.she.yahoo.com/revealed-most-popular-seat-plane-162915654.html?_device=full


----------



## krnboy1009

ad50939 said:


> *Skytrax World's Best Airports in 2012*
> 
> 2012 (2011)
> 1 Incheon International Airport (3)
> 2 Singapore Changi Airport (2)
> 3 Hong Kong International Airport (1)
> 4 Amsterdam Schiphol Airport (6)
> 5 Beijing Capital International Airport (5)
> 6 Munich Airport (4)
> 7 Zurich Airport (7)
> 8 Kuala Lumpur International Airport (9)
> 9 Vancouver International Airport (12)
> 10 Central Japan International Airport (11)
> 
> *Best Airports by Size of Airport
> over 50 million passengers (Global Rating)*
> 
> 1 Hong Kong International Airport (3)
> 2 Beijing Capital International Airport (5)
> 3 London Heathrow Airport (11)
> 4 Tokyo International Airport Haneda (14)
> 5 Frankfurt Main Airport (15)
> 6 Dubai International Airport (26)
> 7 Denver International Airport (44)
> 8 Dallas/Ft Worth Airport (49)
> 9 Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta Int'l Airport (59)
> 10 Paris Charles de Gaulle Airport (78)
> 
> [From Skytrax Webpage]
> 
> Incheon International Airport has been named as the World's Best Airport at the 2012 SKYTRAX World Airport Awards™ held at Passenger Terminal EXPO in Vienna.
> 
> Voted for by air travellers across the globe, this is the second time that Incheon International Airport has won the top award, the last in 2009. "We offer huge congratulations to Incheon on winning the World's Best Airport award. After analysing survey data, we see that consistency of the passenger experience at Incheon International Airport is behind this years success." said Edward Plaisted, Chairman of SKYTRAX. "Across the World Airport Survey, Incheon International Airport achieved top 5 finishes across 8 of the 10 eligible categories, which is a remarkable achievement".
> 
> Singapore Changi Airport finished 2nd in the challenge for World's Best Airport title, and achieved success in winning awards for the Best Airport for International transit passengers, and the Best Airport for Leisure Amenities. Singapore Changi Airport continues to be popular with transit passengers, with around 75 per cent of votes coming from passengers transferring through Singapore. The well thought out and quite unique leisure facilities including a swimming pool, open gardens and cinema continue to a be a driving force behind Changi's success as one of the world's leading transfer airports.
> 
> Hong Kong International Airport (HKIA), the 8 time overall winner of world's Best Airport award secured 3rd place this year. There was consolation for HKIA in picking up the very competitive awards for Best Airport Dining Experience and Best Airport Terminal Cleanliness. "HKIA has ranked amongst the top 3 airports globally for the last 10 years and recognition for its dining and cleanliness standards clearly indicate that it continues to work hard to maintain the highest levels of customer satisfaction. Passengers were particularly impressed with the variety of Asian and International dining options both landside and airside in the terminals" said Edward Plaisted.
> 
> Amsterdam Schiphol Airport returned to the top 5 this year, taking 4th place in the overall rankings and winning the award for Best Airport in Europe. "We offer our sincere congratulations to Amsterdam Schiphol and its management on another year of success. Consistent performance in both the leisure and transit airport categories indicates that Schiphol is considered the premier airport in Europe for transfer passengers. The open airside environment for passengers in transit was a repeated reason given by respondents voting in the survey." said SKYTRAX.
> 
> Beijing Capital International Airport (BCIA) again achieved 5th place in the global rankings. This consistency ensured that BCIA took the prize for Best Airport China and completed a hat-trick in the category, having also won the award in 2010 and 2011. There was additional success for Beijing Capital International Airport, winning the award for Best Airport Baggage Delivery. "BCIA passenger numbers have continued to rise over the last year, but this has not impacted the overall level of customer satisfaction. In areas such as baggage delivery and security processing BCIA performs to an excellent standard and planned infrastructure improvements over the next 12-months should further enhance customer satisfaction." said Edward Plaisted.


Singapore is below 50 mil passengers a year? Shocking.


----------



## hkskyline

ACI has not yet published its full list for 2011. But for 2010, the 50+ million Asia airports were Beijing, Tokyo Haneda, and Hong Kong. Dubai followed closely behind at 47 million. Further down the list were (in order of traffic) Bangkok, Singapore, Guangzhou, and Shanghai Pudong.


----------



## ad50939

krnboy1009 said:


> Singapore is below 50 mil passengers a year? Shocking.


Changi has only recently become a 40+ million (passenger) airport just last year or the one before.


----------



## AsianDragons

hey guys check on wiki v-formation, mythbusters confirmed it, it does work


----------



## everywhere

*Incheon Airport named World's Best for 7th year
*(Chosun Ilbo, May 25)




> Incheon International Airport was named the world's best airport for the seventh year running on Thursday at an event attended by around 500 guests in Singapore. The Airports Council International, an organization of around 1,700 airports around the world, announces its Airport Service Quality ranking every year.
> 
> "Incheon International Airport now faces new challenges," ACI secretary general Angela Gittens told the Chosun Ilbo before the award ceremony. It scored 4.95 out of five points, but competition is intensifying, she said, as rivals benchmark its achievements.
> 
> Singapore's Changi Airport came second with 4.86 points, while Beijing Capital International Airport overtook Hong Kong's Chek Lap Kok International Airport for the first time to take third place. Beijing Capital ranked fourth last year with 4.67 points, but scored 4.82 points this year. In 2008, it expanded its passenger terminal to handle 82 million visitors a year. Incheon can handle 44 million visitors a year.
> 
> Incheon also faces increasing opposition from European airports. "This year may be the last time we award the best airport prize," Gittens said.
> 
> The ACI's Asia-Pacific board of directors decided at a meeting on Wednesday to stop awarding the overall prize next year because European airports complained that Incheon dominates it even though there are many outstanding airports in the EU. But ACI will continue to award prizes according to region and airport scale.



http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/05/25/2012052500650.html


----------



## hellospank25

*Greek airline receives licence to carry out flights to Georgia*

The Civil Aviation Agency of Georgia has issued a licence to Greek airline AEGEAN AIRLINES to use air space and start direct flights between Greece and Georgia.
Thus, another airline will operate in Georgia from June 10.
AEGEAN AIRLINES will carry out Athens-Tbilisi flights twice a week.
The flights will be carried out by aircrafts of A 319 and A 320.

http://airlines.einnews.com/article/97517841


----------



## hellospank25

*Alitalia to Start Service to Tbilisi
*

After long and efficient negotiations with Alitalia, TAV Georgia managed to convince Italy’s largest air carrier to start regular flights from Rome to Tbilisi in the forthcoming summer season. Italy’s largest and the world’s 19th largest company is expected to operate at least two flights per week. Ticket prices are not certain yet, but will be finalized within a few months. 

With a fleet of 150 airplanes, Alitalia performs flights to 28 local and 62 international destinations in 41 countries worldwide as for November 2011 and soon Georgia will be added to this list. 

Speaking of the significance of the flight, TAV Georgia’s General Manager Mr. Mete Erkal said: “The direct Rome-Tbilisi flight will not only strengthen trade-commercial ties between the two countries, but will also increase the possibility for Georgian travelers to roam around many countries worldwide. Each new air company entering the Georgian air market is one more step ahead toward tourism development, something TAV Georgia always meets with pleasure and appreciation.” 

Up to today the only way to travel to Italy for Georgians was via third countries. 

Over the past year air companies Air Astana, China Southern Airlines, Ata Airlines, Taban Airlines, Ural Airways, Fly Dubai and Air Cairo have entered the Georgian air market and Qatar Airways will start operations in February 2012. 

http://www.messenger.com.ge/issues/2500_december_7_2011/2500_Alitalia.html


----------



## everywhere

> *Qantas faces twin challenges from Asia this week as Singapore Airlines' low-cost offshoot Scoot launches flights to Sydney and China Southern cranks up its "Canton Route" to London.
> *
> 
> Scoot tomorrow launches daily flights from Sydney and next week five-times-a-week services from the Gold Coast using Boeing 777-200 aircraft.
> 
> 
> It is promising fares 40 percent below full-service airlines that include taxes and surcharges but not "ancillary" items such as meals, drinks, entertainment and checked luggage.
> 
> 
> Its arrival heralds another player in the already competitive long-haul, low-cost carrier market to Australia serviced by Jetstar International and AirAsiaX.
> 
> 
> It also gives Singapore Airlines, which flies full-service flights to major Australian airports and is a major stakeholder in Tiger Airways Australia, an additional foothold in the market.
> 
> 
> China Southern has already been promoting its "Canton Route" alternative to the Qantas "Kangaroo Route" to Europe with low fares via its Guangzhou hub. These include return economy fares from the east coast to London as low as AU$1500 and business-class fares from AU$5066.
> 
> 
> It says travel time to London is as low as 26 hours, including the stopover in Guangzhou, equivalent to travel through other Asian hubs such as Singapore and Bangkok.
> 
> 
> While the airline offers just three services on the route a week, which is below the daily service threshold generally seen as essential for business traffic, it has been recruiting Australian crew and has said it wants to triple its services to Australia.
> 
> 
> It currently operates 11 flights a week between Sydney and Guangzhou, 10 from Melbourne.
> 
> 
> The move comes as Australia sees big increases in tourism from China.


http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19579.html


----------



## everywhere

> *Shenzhen Airlines Company Limited has signed a passenger service agreement with several other domestic airlines. According to the agreement, Shenzhen Airlines will inform travelers updated flight information via text messages in case of sharp changes of weather conditions. This service is available for all the travelers who have purchased tickets from Shenzhen Airlines ticketing system and left their cell phone numbers as well.*
> 
> Besides, the provisions of the agreement say that in case of flight delays or cancellations, agreement parties are obligated to accept willing travellers from other airlines unconditionally, as long as vacant seats are available.



http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19585.html


----------



## everywhere

> China Southern Airlines Co Ltd began flying between London Heathrow Airport and Guangzhou on Wednesday, the first flight to go from Britain to the capital of Guangdong province.
> 
> The company now has three direct flights to Guangzhou leaving from London Heathrow Terminal 4 on Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays each week.
> 
> The new route is expected to boost trade between China and the United Kingdom.
> 
> "The launch of the Guangzhou-London air service marks a bold step forward in China Southern's development in the London marketplace," said Si Xianmin, president of China Southern Air Holding Co and chairman of China Southern Airlines.
> 
> The direct flights between Guangzhou and London also help passengers who transfer to other planes on their way to places in Europe, Australia or New Zealand.
> 
> "This new air service will serve as an air bridge that connects Europe with China and Australasia," Si said.
> 
> The company said it plans to have 110 flights a week going to Australian cities by the end of 2015, up from 42 now. China Southern carried about 600,000 passengers to Australia in 2011.
> 
> A330-200 aircraft, made by the France-based Airbus SAS, are flying the new London-Guangzhou route, offering first, business, premium economy and economy levels of service.
> 
> The new flights are expected to also prove convenient to Chinese sports fans who will fly to London for the Olympic Games this summer.
> 
> "It is great news for the UK that China Southern is opening up a new route between Heathrow and Guangzhou," said Colin Matthews, CEO of BAA Airports Ltd, which owns five airports in the UK including London Heathrow.
> 
> "We are delighted that China Southern has chosen Heathrow, and we would like to welcome more flights from China Southern and other airlines that could bring jobs and growth to the UK."
> 
> The world economy's center of gravity is shifting and Britain should forge more links with China and similar economies, Matthews said.
> 
> While Britain adds one new route to China in 2012, other European countries will have planes flying on seven additional routes to China's interior.
> 
> Other airlines in emerging economies have expressed a desire to add flights at Heathrow, but have been prevented from reaching that goal by the airport's lack of the departure and landing slots they need.
> 
> China Southern Airlines has more than 450 airplanes in its passenger and cargo operations, including US-based Boeing Co 777s, 747s, 757s, 737s and Airbus 380s, 330s, 321s and 320s.
> 
> According to company figures, the airline carried 80.7 million passengers in 2011, 5.5 percent more than a year earlier, making it the largest airline in Asia measured by passenger numbers.
> 
> 
> _[email protected] _


http://europe.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2012-06/08/content_15486315.htm


----------



## everywhere

> *On the afternoon of Jun 6, 2012, China Cargo Airlines Limited (China Cargo Airlines), a subsidiary of China Eastern Airlines Corporation Limited (China Eastern), formally announced the intention to the public at the 2012 Air Cargo China Exhibition and Conference, proclaiming that the airline plans to join the SkyTeam Cargo Alliance.
> *
> 
> *On behalf of the two parties, China Cargo Airlines General Manager Mr. Zhu Yimin and SkyTeam Cargo Alliance Executive Committee Chairman Mr. Cai Zhonghe signed the Letter of Intent. "China Cargo Airlines intends to officially join SkyTeam Cargo before the end of June, 2013", China Cargo Airlines General Manager Mr. Zhu Yimin said.*
> 
> SkyTeam Cargo, founded in the year of 2000, is the sole global airline cargo alliance today. With nine airline members including Aeroflot Cargo, Aeroméxico Cargo, Air France Cargo, Alitalia Cargo, China Southern Cargo, Czech Airlines Cargo, Delta Cargo, KLM Cargo, and Korean Air Cargo, SkyTeam Cargo is currently the largest and the most reliable cargo alliance capable of providing services covering the widest areas in the world.
> 
> 
> "This is a great era which witnesses dramatic transforms in both the air cargo services and manners. There are opportunities as well as risks. And there are challenges as well as difficulties. While China Cargo Airlines is perfecting and growing continuously in strict accordance with the criteria for joining the alliance, it also intends to deepen and enhance its cooperation and collaboration with first-class international airlines."
> 
> 
> 
> "We hope to learn from member airlines and take advantage of their advanced experiences to improve our management capabilities and to promote our international competitiveness. We intend to make progress and advance with member airlines hands in hands. We will complement each other to move forward and make progress with mutual benefits", said Zhu Yimin.
> 
> 
> 
> China Cargo Airlines, established in 1998, is based in Shanghai. It is China's first and the largest all-cargo airline operating dedicated freight services. As of May, 2012, the China Cargo Airlines fleet consists of 19 aircraft including 6 Boeing 777 air freighters, 5 Boeing 747 air freighters, 3 MD-11 air freighters, 2 Boeing 757 air freighters and 3 Airbus A300 air freighters.
> 
> 
> 
> China Cargo Airlines is currently operating 16 freight routes with destinations covering up to 20 main cities in Europe, America, and the Asian-Pacific region including Chicago, Atlanta, Dallas, Los Angeles, Paris, Milan, Amsterdam, Singapore, Bangkok, Hong Kong, Taipei, Osaka, Tokyo and Seoul.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, China Cargo Airlines operates both the international and domestic cargo services of the belly spaces of 360 passenger aircraft from China Eastern Airlines and Shanghai Airlines, reaching 30 countries and regions and providing services for more than 188 cities at home and abroad.
> 
> 
> Joining SkyTeam Cargo conforms to China Cargo Airlines' strategic interests for long-term development and will definitely foster its transformation and development. After having been through great ebbs and flows in the aviation freight market over the previous years, China Cargo Airlines formally establishes the strategic objective of "Harmony of the Heaven and the Earth, Transformational Development."
> 
> 
> 
> In 2011, China Cargo Airlines reshuffled successfully with Shanghai Airlines Cargo Intl. Co., Ltd. and Great Wall Airlines Company Limited and became the largest air cargo airline in China.
> 
> 
> 
> After successfully merging and reshuffling with Shanghai Eastern Logistics Co., Ltd in 2012, China Cargo Airlines will become an aviation logistics company centered on air cargo while the range of its business will cover services like ground agent, truck transportation, express service, freight forwarding service, etc.
> 
> 
> After China Eastern officially joined the SkyTeam Alliance in June, 2011, its subsidiary China Cargo Airlines also started the benchmarking work in time.
> 
> 
> Since then, China Cargo Airlines carried out a series of work like the orientation training for joining the alliance, the popularization of alliance products, the improvement on service processes, the joining-up with alliance websites, and the promotion of brand images in strict accordance with the operation and management concepts and the service standards of the alliance. They are now fully prepared for becoming an official member of the SkyTeam Cargo in the near future.



http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19645.html


----------



## everywhere

*All Nippon Airways to resume direct flights to Yangon in Sept.*
(Shanghai Daily/Xinhua, June 25)



> YANGON, June 25 (Xinhua) -- A major Japanese airline -- All Nippon Airways -- is making preparation to resume direct flights between Tokyo and Yangon in September for the first time in 12 years, local media reported Monday.
> 
> Using Boeing 737 ER, the airline will operate Narita-Yangon- Narita three times a week, the Myanmar Posts said, adding that charter flight of Tokyo-Yangon, Nay Pyi Taw-Yangon-Hanoi-Tokyo will also be launched by using Boeing 767.
> 
> From 1996 to 2000, the airline operated direct flight between Osaka and Yangon three times a week.
> 
> As there is increased interest of Japanese businessmen and market researchers in Myanmar following the country's landmark by- elections on April 1 with gradual easing of foreign sanctions, the airline was trying to resume direct flights as soon as possible, according to an earlier report.
> 
> For the past 12 years, Japanese visitors had to travel to Myanmar via Bangkok or Singapore when the airline suspended its Yangon flight.
> 
> Following the recent opening of a representative office of Japan's second largest bank Mizuho Corporate Bank in Myanmar aimed at boosting foreign investment, there is also arrangement of the opening of a big shopping center by the Lawson Inc. of Japan.
> 
> At present, besides the Myanmar Airways International (MAI) flying internationally as Myanmar's national flag carrier, there are also 13 foreign airlines flying Yangon which comprise Air China, China Southern Airline, China Eastern Airlines, Thai Airways International, Indian Airlines, Air Asia, Taiwan region's China airlines, Silk Air, Malaysian Airlines, Bangkok Airways, Jetstar Asia, Thai Air Asia and Vietnam Airlines.



http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/article_xinhua.asp?id=79046


----------



## everywhere

*Interview: HK aviation benefited greatly from its return to mainland - Cathay Pacific CE
*(Shanghai Daily/Xinhua, June 26)




> HONG KONG, June 26 (Xinhua) -- Hong Kong has benefited tremendously from its return to the mainland. Being able to play a role to support the growth and development of the mainland economy, Hong Kong will achieve further prosperity in the future, John J. Slosar, chief executive of the Cathay Pacific Airways Limited, said during a recent exclusive interview with Xinhua.
> 
> *AVIATION GROWTH "FANTASTIC"*
> 
> "The aviation story in the development of Hong Kong in the past 15 years has been a fantastic one. The growth in flights, the growth in destinations, the growth in passenger numbers have all been fantastic." This is Slosar's comment on the overall development of the city's aviation industry.
> 
> What's made that development happen? In his eyes Hong Kong returning to China is the most important factor.
> 
> Slosar explained that Hong Kong's return to the motherland on July 1, 1997 created huge amount of interest among Chinese passengers to visit "the Orient Pearl" and thus has helped the city to expand its network into the mainland in a big way.
> 
> As one of the four pillar industries in Hong Kong, tourism has enjoyed tremendous development in the past decade, which has benefited the aviation industry. Statistics show that last year in every 10 Hong Kong visitors, nearly 7 were from the mainland. With a 65-year history, Cathay Pacific is lucky enough to jump at chances and prosper.
> 
> "It's always a good thing to be in a market where it grows. We are fortunate to base here where Hong Kong is very much in the middle of Asia and now a part of China. Half of the world population lives within a 5 hour flight of Hong Kong so there are lots of reasons for people to be coming to and through Hong Kong," Slosar said.
> 
> 15 years after the reunification, the relationship between Hong Kong and the mainland has become broader and stronger. Benefited from the economic boom of the mainland, Hong Kong has also made unique contributions by participating in the development of the mainland economy.
> 
> "As long as the mainland economy continues to be strong, Hong Kong will have a role in helping that to happen and Hong Kong will achieve prosperity by playing that role," said he.
> 
> PARTNERSHIP WITH CHINA
> 
> Market means profit. With the ties between Hong Kong and the mainland drew closer and closer, how to go deep into the mainland market has become the priority on Cathay Pacific's agenda.
> 
> In 2006, Cathay Pacific took over 100 percent share of Dragon Air, a regional airline based in Hong Kong and its primary destinations are in the mainland. Up till now, Dragon Air operates about 400 flights a week to around 20 different destinations in China. Before the integration of Dragon Air into Cathay Pacific, there was about a million transfer passengers between the two airlines. The number has more than tripled in past 6 years working together.
> 
> "Dragon Air incorporation with Cathay (Pacific) is really important of us and it really adds value to us and helps us develop a strategy for serving the Chinese markets.. It really helped to increase the passengers traveling between China's mainland and Hong Kong as well as bring passengers to Hong Kong where they can go to other destinations with Cathay (Pacific)," Slosar said proudly.
> 
> Besides that, Cathay Pacific also built strategic partnership with Air China, one of the major airlines of China. Cathay Pacific now is a share holder in cargo of Air China, which operates in Beijing and Shanghai.
> 
> "Our goal is to make Air China Cargo one of the largest and efficient cargo airlines in the world," Slosar explained the future plan. "Wherever the cargo needs to move, Air China Cargo would like to be there servicing," he added.
> 
> On top of cargo, the two airlines also co-share a bunch of different flights. As Slosar put it, "Air China is absolutely our number one strategic partner."
> 
> *INVESTMENT MAKES GROWTH*
> 
> In Cathay Pacific's point of view, investment is crucial for the growth of aviation industry. Following that principle, the airline has enlarged its fleet size to 170 airplanes. According to Slosar, Cathay Pacific now has another 90 aircrafts on order for delivery for the next 7 year.
> 
> As for the cargo, a new cargo terminal is under construction at the Hong Kong International Airport by Cathay Pacific which will open in the beginning of next year. It will be one of the largest cargo terminals in the world with a capacity of about 2.6 million cargoes each year. "It'll be world class in terms of efficiency and energy consumption," Slosar said with a smile.
> 
> In addition, the airline has equipped its fleet with 10 new Boeing 747 freighters and 8 Boeing 777 freighters are under way.
> 
> "It'll give us a large and very fuel-efficient and low-cost freighter networks to help us continue to build cargo business," said he.
> 
> Slosar believed the largest trade flow in the world for cargo is to and from China. As a part of China, Hong Kong is a good place to provide services in helping that trade flow to exist and to move efficiently.
> 
> "The infrastructure in Hong Kong, in terms the customs, the trucking routs, the terminals, everything makes the trade and logistics happen efficiently."
> 
> Looking ahead, Slosar is quite confident and optimistic. "Hong Kong is always to be flexible, and to be able to adapt itself to whatever it required to be successful in the world economy. I think Hong Kong will continue to do that in the future. I'm very optimistic about the mainland economy and the mainland society, and I'm very optimistic about Hong Kong's opportunity as part of that," he said.



http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/article_xinhua.asp?id=79224


----------



## everywhere

> *After a young Asian-American from San Francisco flew his seventh Hello Kitty flight, EVA Airways recently awarded him a solid gold boarding pass bearing the design of Sanrio's cartoon cat with his name engraved on it.
> *
> 
> *While seven flights may seem paltry compared to the number accumulated by George Clooney's corporate road warrior in Up in the Air, it nonetheless marked a milestone: The man officially became the world's most-traveled Hello Kitty jet customer.*
> 
> "Hello Kitty flights aren't just for kids," says K.W. Nieh, the Taiwan-based carrier's group executive officer for public relations. "We fly Hello Kitty jets to cities all over Japan, as well as to Korea, Shanghai, and Guam. Business and leisure travelers both go to all of these destinations."
> 
> 
> Whatever their reasons for flying, patrons of Kelly Kitty had best enjoy cuteness - there's no escaping it. At Taipei's Taoyuan International Airport, they receive Hello Kitty boarding passes and baggage tags. A Hello Kitty song plays as passengers board the plane, which is plastered on the exterior with a Hello Kitty decal made by 3M. All-female cabin crew members swap their usual EVA Airways-issued green uniforms for pink aprons and scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> All seats (252 to 309, depending on whether it's an Airbus A330-200 or A330-300), are covered with Hello Kitty headrest covers. Even the meals, ice cream, snacks, cups, utensils, milk bottles, soap, hand lotion, and tissues are designed in the image of Hello Kitty.
> 
> 
> While Nieh would not disclose details about the company's licensing agreement with greeting card, gifts, and stationary company Sanrio -- which makes Hello Kitty goods -- he says EVA Airways has invested about US$5 million in the jets, which have been in the works since spring 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> This figure includes the contract with Sanrio, the design and licensing for the jets, various in-flight items and duty-free products, and fees to promote the new brightly-colored fleet.
> 
> 
> Jason Chang, a professor of transportation planning and economics in Taiwan, has taken three Hello Kitty flights in the last four months. The first time came as a surprise. After he snapped photos for his wife, a devoted fan, attendants noticed Chang's amusement and offered a bag of Hello Kitty gifts. He also saved a hand towel as a souvenir - for his wife, of course. "Those flights are very happy," he says. As for the branding, "I enjoy the competition [between airlines]. It will enhance the service quality," he says.
> 
> 
> EVA's five Hello Kitty jets became fully operational as of June 22, serving such cities as Tokyo, Fukuoka, and Chitose in Japan, as well as Seoul, Hong Kong, Shanghai, and Guam. Each plane will have a different theme: "Hello Kitty Magic Jet," "Apple Jet," "Global Jet," "Happy Music Jet," or "Speed Puff Jet."
> 
> 
> This is the second time EVA Airways -- which made NT$102.19 billion (US$3.48 billion) in revenue in 2011, according to data compiled by Bloomberg -- licensed the popular character from Sanrio. From 2005 to 2008, EVA operated two Hello Kitty jets. Tokyo-based Sanrio, a fountainhead of Japanese "kawaii" (or cute) culture, originally sought a partnership on duty-free items; EVA President K.W. Chang saw a greater opportunity.
> 
> 
> Created by Sanrio in 1974, Hello Kitty quickly became popular among young girls. It was introduced in the U.S. in 1976. Sanrio characters, including Keroppi, a frog, and My Melody, a rabbit, are extremely popular in Japan, home of two Sanrio theme parks. (Hello Kitty is not just for kids either, if lingerie and vibrators are any indication.)
> 
> 
> Sanrio reported 74.95 billion yen (US$949.9 million) in revenue for the year ending March 31, 2012. Sales fell from 2000 to 2009 and have rebounded somewhat since.
> 
> 
> The airway's adorable marketing strategy has attracted some avid travelers from carriers that fly the same routes, says Nieh. The load factor on Hello Kitty flights averages 80 percent to 90 percent, about 5 percent to 10 percent higher than EVA's average on those routes before the Hello Kitty jets were introduced. Duty-free, in-flight sales of 13 kinds of Hello Kitty products generate some revenue, too.
> 
> 
> EVA's contract with Sanrio expires on Oct. 31, 2018. Eventually, the airline hopes to add Hello Kitty jets on long-haul routes around the world. Says Nieh, "We believe there is a market for our Hello Kitty Jet service outside of Asia." The character has made inroads in the U.S., where Sanrio sells products through such retailers as Target, Macy's, Hot Topic, Claire's, and Toys R Us.


http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19942.html


----------



## everywhere

*Korean Air apologizes for calling Kenyans "primitive"*
(WCARN.com/Associated Press, June 18)




> *A notice on Korean Air's website announcing the start of non-stop flights from Korea to Kenya sparked a flurry of angry Tweets and Facebook postings Monday over the description of Kenyans as indigenous people full of "primitive energy."*
> 
> Muthui Kariuki, who is handling public relations for Korean Air in Kenya, said that the notice had been removed from the website and that the word "primitive" was a result of a mistake in translation from Korean to English.
> 
> 
> Kariuki said the airline, which is supposed to launch the thrice-weekly flights this Thursday, will post an apology.
> 
> 
> Kenyans expressed their anger on social media.
> 
> 
> "An insult to a nation. Kenya doesn't have primitive people," posted a Twitter user who identified himself as George Njoro.
> 
> 
> Others however felt that the mistake in the notice was an intentional marketing gimmick.
> 
> 
> "Now everybody knows Korea Air is coming to Kenya. Nice marketing strategy," tweeted another person using the Twitter handle of Komboste.
> 
> 
> Kenya is a regional hub where passengers can connect to flights to other countries in the region and in Africa.
> 
> 
> A number of international airlines operate from Kenya including Air India, British Airways, Emirates, KLM, Qatar Airways, Saudi Arabian Airlines, South Africa Airways, Swiss International Air Lines and Virgin Atlantic.


http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19952.html


----------



## everywhere

*Airlines add flights to London*
(China Daily/WCARN.com, June 27)




> *China's major airlines are grabbing their own share of the expected influx to London for the Olympic Games, adding new routes to the UK capital in the run up to the event.*
> But travel experts are warning that demand for tickets is huge, and prices are already increasing rapidly as the opening ceremony approaches.
> 
> 
> The third London Olympics starts on July 27 and runs until Aug 12, bringing thousands of competitors and visitors to the city.
> 
> 
> With 30 days to go, a recent survey of more than 365,000 taxi passengers in China's five biggest cities, by the Chinese taxi media company Touchmedia, revealed that 12 percent of the respondents said they plan to fly to London for the Games.
> 
> 
> Other statistics from Forward Data SL, the tourist industry data specialist, showed an expected 13 percent rise in the number of arrivals to London during the event, comparing with the same period last year.
> 
> 
> The greatest number of visitors will arrive on the day before the opening ceremony, with a 72 percent increase comparing with the previous year, and according to the figures, Asia will be the third largest source of visitors.
> 
> 
> Wu Xiaoming, general manager for Air China Ltd in the UK, said that it had added a new route between Beijing and London Gatwick Airport, the UK's second-largest airport, to meet the added demand, on top of the 11 flights it already operates weekly to the city's Heathrow Airport.
> 
> 
> China Southern Airlines Co Ltd has just added its first route from Guangzhou to London from June 6, to coincide with the Olympic rush.
> It reports flights to the UK capital since have been 90 percent full, against a normal average of 80 percent to the UK.
> 
> 
> Both Air China and China Southern use A330-200 aircraft on their new routes, which can carry more than 200 passengers, and the former already says it is considering putting larger aircraft on its London routes between July 27 and Aug. 12, if demand continues at current high levels.
> 
> *Chinese passengers have several route choices to London, including the three main Chinese airlines and some European airlines, if they want to fly direct. But passengers are being warned that prices will rise as the event nears, as well as this being a peak period anyway for traveling to Europe.*
> 
> 
> Ticket prices from Beijing to London in July are reported to be 43 percent higher than in May, and from other major cities including Shanghai and Guangzhou as much as 50 percent higher, according to Ctrip.com International Ltd, the travel information website.
> 
> 
> _*Willie Walsh, chief executive of International Airlines Group, the parent company of British Airways, has confirmed that his airlines doesn't offer any discounts during the annual peak summer season, but added that unlike Chinese airlines, British Airways does not expect to earn more money throughout the Olympics, because it doesn't plan to open any new routes during the period.*_
> 
> _*BA's rival Virgin Atlantic Airways Ltd, also based in the UK, which runs a route between Shanghai and London, is also refusing to add any flights during the Olympics.*_
> 
> _*Julie Southern, its chief commercial officer, told the Sydney Morning Herald, that in fact the airlines expects to lose money, with more British people choosing to stay at home this summer.*_


 
http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19959.html


----------



## everywhere

*Shandong Airlines to buy two CRJ700s*
(ATW Daily News/WCARN.com, June 26)




> *Air China subsidiary Shandong Airlines (SC) plans to purchase two leased Bombardier CRJ700s that have been part of its fleet for eight years.*
> 
> The Jinan-based carrier said in a statement released by the Shenzhen Stock Exchange that leases on the two aircraft with the China Development Bank Leasing Co. will expire this month, enabling SC to purchase the aircraft for no more than 246.44 million yuan (US$38.9 million).
> 
> SC operates a fleet of 59 aircraft on over 110 routes, including 60 domestic destinations, with more than 2,000 weekly departures. Due to fast-growing domestic demand, the carrier plans to expand its fleet to 100 aircraft by the end of 2015.
> 
> It is scheduled to take delivery of nine Boeing 737-800s through a combination of purchases and leases.
> 
> SC, which was launched in March 1994, has achieved six consecutive years of profit since 2006. It reported first-quarter net income of 62.9 million yuan, down nearly 63 percent compared to 169.5 million yuan in the year-ago period.


http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19956.html




*Air Finland out of business*
(WCARN.com/YKE News, June 26)




> All Air Finland flights are cancelled as of Tuesday evening, reports the Finnish News Agency STT.
> 
> In a brief statement on its website, the leisure airline expresses deep regret for the harm caused to its customers by the sudden announcement.
> 
> According to STT, there are now around 1,000 Air Finland customers currently abroad. The carrier flew to destinations in Spain, Portugal, Greece and Turkey as well as Dubai.


http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19951.html


----------



## everywhere

*Delta sees Q2 unit revenue rise, fuel hedge loss*
(WCARN.com/Reuters, June 26)




> *Delta Air Lines Inc said a key revenue measure should rise in the second quarter, but it will record fuel hedge losses due to declining oil prices as well as staff cut charges.*
> 
> The carrier said in a federal filing on Tuesday that passenger revenue per available seat mile, a widely watched metric called unit revenue, would be aided by business travel and its flight expansion in the New York market.
> 
> 
> Delta said it expects an operating margin of 8 percent to 10 percent for the period, compared with 6.9 percent a year earlier. But including adjustments tied to hedges and US$170 million in charges for voluntary retirement and severance programs, it expects an operating margin of be about negative 1 percent.
> 
> 
> The company said the rapid fall in fuel prices changed the value of its open fuel hedges, which run through June 2013. It said it expects a US$155 million loss for fuel hedges that settle in the second quarter.
> 
> 
> U.S. oil prices have fallen to around US$79 a barrel since peaking at US$110 in March.


http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19960.html


----------



## everywhere

*Dealtek: Japan Airlines IPO gets tailwind from tax savings*
(Reuters/WCARN.com, June 27)




> *As Japan Airlines taxies towards its initial public offering in September, the airline will pitch investors on the hard-won cost-cuts and fuel-efficient fleet that helped it emerge from bankruptcy to become the world's most profitable airline.*
> 
> But investors will also take note of another controversial boost for the former national flag carrier: the airline won't have to pay US$4.5 billion in taxes on future profits even though it owes its survival to a taxpayer-funded restructuring.
> 
> 
> The tax break will give JAL an important edge over chief domestic rival All Nippon Airways for the remainder of the decade and it has emerged as a growing point of friction between the two airlines.
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes, ANA executives have been lobbying government officials to either end the tax break or level the playing field by giving ANA preference in the  allocation of landing spots at Tokyo's Haneda airport when those become available in 2014, people with knowledge of those discussions have said.
> 
> 
> The opposition Liberal Democratic Party has become increasingly vocal in its criticism of the bailout, which was orchestrated by the ruling Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> 
> JAL, which went into bankruptcy in early 2010 with US$25 billion in debt, received a 350 billion-yen capital injection from a state-backed fund.
> 
> 
> LDP lawmaker Shinsuke Suematsu recently likened JAL's planned purchases of new planes while carrying the tax break to "someone on social welfare going out and buying a brand-new Mercedes Benz."
> 
> 
> For its part, JAL is worried that kind of talk could distract investors from the storyline it wants to pitch. That centres on operational improvements and steps to bolster overseas routes, a person involved in the IPO process said.
> 
> 
> JAL expects to re-list its shares in September after it has raised about US$8 billion in an IPO, people with knowledge of the process have said.
> 
> 
> Like others, they declined to be identified because the airline has yet to make its listing plans public.
> 
> 
> The airline's resurgence is seen as a rare success story in the government's efforts to save companies deemed vital. But the airline's return to the markets also comes at a time when the government is grappling with a deficit that is more than twice the size of Japan's US$5 trillion economy.
> 
> 
> "The results we have been able to produce surprised even us, but it's hard for me to swallow when someone simply looks at the numbers and says conditions are unfair," JAL President Yoshiharu Ueki said at a monthly briefing on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> "The loss carry-forward is part of the tax code," he added. "It's a system used by many companies."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Valuation Boost*
> 
> Indeed, ANA itself has not paid corporate tax since 2009 after falling into the red following the financial crisis. But if it stays profitable, the tax credits it has built up could disappear in the next financial year to March 2014.
> 
> 
> Bankers estimate JAL could raise 600 billion to 700 billion yen in the IPO. That will put it at a premium to ANA, which has a market capitalisation of 570 billion yen. JAL's extended tax break is a contributing factor to that valuation gap.
> 
> 
> "You will see this coming through earnings," said Paul Wan, airline analyst at CLSA Asia-Pacific Markets. "Even if they can't keep the same margins at the operating level, you'll get the benefit from the tax front."
> JAL isn't the only major firm to come through a government-funded bailout with a controversial tax benefit.
> 
> 
> General Motors, which was saved by the Obama administration, was also allowed to carry a tax benefit that could shield US$19 billion in future earnings based on past losses at the time of its 2010 IPO. That came after a change in the tax code that made GM and other companies that took U.S. bailout money exempt from rules that would have limited those savings.
> 
> 
> JAL also benefited from a tweaking of the tax code. Last year an exemption was added to allow Japanese companies already in reorganization to continue to use 100 percent of their cumulative losses to offset tax for seven years.
> 
> 
> At Japan's corporate tax rate of 36 percent, the credits could translate into a total of 360 billion yen in savings. For the year ended March, JAL reported an industry-leading 205 billion yen in operating profit and paid virtually no tax.
> 
> 
> JAL cut 16,000 jobs, eliminated unprofitable routes and a slashed pensions as part of its overhaul. But it was also handed a clean balance sheet, which means less risk and lower interest payments, and takes advantage of lower depreciation costs tied to the post-bankruptcy write-down of its fleet.
> 
> 
> Despite the gap with ANA, it is unlikely the government would look to force JAL to pay taxes even if it stays highly profitable, a government official involved in administering tax policy told Reuters on condition of anonymity.
> 
> 
> "JAL has boosted profits largely on its own restructuring. I don't see the need to penalise it for that," the official said.



http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19961.html


----------



## everywhere

*Stanley Ho's sister-in-law sues airline for HK$ 9.8 million*
(WCARN.com/Macau Daily Times/South China Morning Post)




> *Macau gaming tycoon Stanley Ho's sister-in-law filed a lawsuit in Hong Kong's high court against an airline she and Ho invested in, for a debt of HK$9.8 million, according to South China Morning Post report.
> *
> 
> The report quoted a writ filed with the High Court that, Chan Ung Iok, sister of Ho's third wife, Ina Chan Un Chan, claims that Hong Kong Express Airways, an airline Ho partly owns, failed to repay the debt since last year despite her repeated requests.
> 
> 
> The court document says the sum was part of a HK$120 million loan by Ho as a shareholder to the airline in July 2006. She says Ho had executed a deed to assign HK$9.8 million of that amount to her, and that the airline was informed.
> 
> 
> According to the writ, Chan was a director of the airline from 1998 to 2006 and was a shareholder from 2001 to 2006. The writs document does not specify why Ho had assigned the HK$9.8 million loan to Chan.
> 
> 
> An airline spokeswoman was quoted by the paper as saying that the debt Chan referred to was a matter between several former shareholders. She said the sum was not substantial, adding there was room to resolve the legal dispute quickly.


http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19964.html


----------



## everywhere

*Amid turbulence, China offers hope*
(Today Online/WCARN.com, June 28)



> *At the recent International Air Transport Association (IATA) summit in Beijing, China announced plans to build 70 airports within the next three years and expand 100 existing airports.*
> 
> If this is a sign of the upbeat state of the travel industry, the sanguinity is hardly shared by other players.
> 
> The IATA has forecast net post-tax profits for the industry to fall from US$7.9 billion (S$10.1 billion) last year to US$3 billion this year, even as passenger volumes continue to expand. It does not look like the euro zone crisis is abating and there are concerns about sanctions on Iran disrupting oil supply and spiking the prices anew.
> 
> Qatar Airways Chief Executive Akbar Al Baker said in jest: "When we meet again next year, there will be far fewer of you sitting there."
> 
> IATA CEO Tony Tyler concurred. Carriers in Europe may be the most vulnerable, but some others outside the region said to be already teetering may also not be spared.
> 
> Qantas CEO Alan Joyce reasoned: "The number of airlines in the industry is too many. It's too fragmented and consolidation is a good thing."
> 
> 
> *Opting for Joint Ventures*
> 
> A likely case for natural attrition, as it were. Yet, consolidation is not new. It was the buzzword two to three decades ago, when airlines banked on size that came with extended networks to better compete.
> 
> It has resulted in the mergers of some of the world's biggest airlines, such as the International Airlines Group (comprising British Airways and Iberia Airlines), Air France-KLM, Continental-United, Delta-Northwest Airlines and the LATAM Airlines Group (comprising Chile's LAN and Brazil's TAM airlines).
> 
> Indeed, airline alliances of sorts have become a dominant industry feature. Not all marriages work out, but that has not stopped new tie-ups.
> 
> Some airlines prefer a less binding collaborative relationship, especially when one airline alone may not be able to fulfil the network demands of customers, such as the agreement between Singapore Airlines (SIA) and Virgin Australia.
> 
> However, going forward, there may be more mergers on weakness than on strength, as more airlines increasingly look to joint ventures to share costs and risks.
> 
> Since announcing plans to launch an Asia-based premium carrier last year, Qantas is still shopping for a joint-venture partner. LAN's takeover of TAM is expected to save US$700 million in operating costs over four years.
> 
> 
> *Rise of Budget Offshoots*
> 
> The growing number of low-cost operators has changed the aviation landscape considerably in the last 10 years, no doubt encouraged by the global economic crisis as travellers downgrade their preferences and become more cost than brand-conscious.
> 
> The newcomers have encroached upon the turf of the more established airlines, forcing them to react to protect their markets.
> 
> Hence, the frenzy for budget offshoots such as SIA's Scoot and for joint ventures such as AirAsia Japan (All Nippon Airways/AirAsia), Jetstar Japan (Qantas/Japan Airlines) and Jetstar Hong Kong (Qantas/China Eastern Airlines).
> 
> Yet, it is not incomprehensible why China should be so upbeat about its aviation future in spite of the gloom painted by the IATA. Asia continues to be aviation's most profitable region, which is why many airlines outside the region are looking east for their pot of gold.
> 
> Air Canada, which operates flights from faraway North America to Asian destinations, is considering replacing its full-service operations with a joint-venture budget set-up.
> 
> Mentioned all too often is the potential offered by China and India, with populations of 1.33 billion and 1.17 billion respectively, although the growth engines in these two countries have begun to slow down.
> 
> Particularly in China, the growth of the nouveau riche and the relaxation of rules for travel overseas to satisfy the pent-up appetite will continue to sustain the business.
> 
> 
> *Symbiotic Relationship*
> 
> But 70 new airports within the next three years? An obvious case of supply and demand. As Chinese carriers expand and grow, so will the airports serving them.
> 
> There is clearly a symbiotic and dependent relationship between airlines and airports. Yet, while airlines may be losing money on weaker yield even though the travel volumes go up, larger numbers are always good news for airports, especially hub airports such as Singapore's Changi Airport.
> 
> In fact, according to the IATA, the global volume of passengers carried by airlines expanded at 6 percent above trend during the first part of the year, and is unlikely to dip.
> 
> Asia, together with the Middle East and South America, were largely responsible for this. It may be difficult to share China's optimism at a time when the industry is caught in a web of uncertainties. In reality, not all Chinese airports are profitable.
> 
> Last year, more than half of the 180 domestic airports reported losses. Chinese carriers also face increased pressure on margins.
> 
> But China's bold initiative underscores the importance of sustaining the stimulus for growth, while the rest of the world, it seems, waits in resignation for more carriers to join the ranks of Spain's Spanair and Hungary's Malev, which went bust earlier in the year.



http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19980.html


----------



## everywhere

*New Kunming Airport officially put into operation on June 28th*
(WCARN.com, June 28)




> *Kunming Changshui International Airport, the new airport in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan province, was officially put into operation on June 28th. The airport entered a new era by welcoming its first departure and arrival flights on the morning of 28th.
> *
> 
> China Eastern Airlines' flight MU5939 took off from the runway at the new Kunming airport at 08:00 a.m. on June 28th, making it the first departure flight at the airport. Afterwards, Kunming Changshui Airport welcomed its first arrival flight from Xishuang Banna when flight MU5910 landed safely.
> 
> 
> 
> The operations have been successfully transferred to the new airport from Kunming Wujiaba International Airport.
> 
> 
> The new airport is located 22 km east of metropolitan Kunming in a degraded mountain area 2,100 meters above sea level.
> 
> 
> 
> It has 2 runways and is expected to handle 38 million passengers per year by 2020. Later on 68 million passengers are expected.
> 
> 
> The first carriers to use the new airport are China Eastern Yunnan Airlines, China Southern Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Lucky Air, Sichuan Airlines' Yunnan Branch, Spring Airlines, Chengdu Airlines, Xiamen Airlines, Thai Airways International, Lao Airlines, Korean Air, Dragon Air, Juneyao Airlines, Yingan Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, UNI Air, and Vietnam Airlines.


http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19979.html


----------



## everywhere

*Pudong Airport renovation to add more shop space*
(Shanghai Daily, June 28)




> SHANGHAI Airport Authority told shareholders yesterday that Pudong International Airport Terminal 1 will undergo a major renovation this year to expand its retail space.
> 
> The board of the listed company agreed to invest 1.4 billion yuan (US$220 million) in the renovation project, said Jia Ruijun, vice president of Shanghai Airport Authority.
> 
> The project, slated to finish by 2014, will add 6,000 square meters of retail space to the terminal building.
> 
> Jia said it is part of their corporate strategy to "further develop non-aviation businesses," noting that revenue from the company's non-aviation businesses exceeded that from its aviation business last year.
> 
> The Pudong airport is also building its fourth and fifth runways to handle the increasing air traffic.



http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nsp/Metro/2012/06/28/Pudong+airport+renovation+to+add+more+shop+space/


----------



## everywhere

*China Exclusive: China to build airport in poor Tibetan prefecture*
(Xinhua/WCARN.com, June 27)







> *Authorities in northwest China's Qinghai province plan to build an airport in the province's poorly-developed Golog Tibetan autonomous prefecture to boost the local economy and help the government better cope with emergencies, local officials said Wednesday.*
> 
> Construction on the Dawu Airport, located near the prefecture's government seat, is expected to start in 2013, said Wu Ziqiang, deputy head of the prefecture government. The project is estimated to cost 1.17 billion yuan (US$186 million).
> 
> 
> The airport will be the fourth one being built in Amdo, a sprawling Tibetan-populated area that spans parts of the provinces of Sichuan, Gansu and Qinghai. The other three airports -- two in Sichuan and one in Gansu -- will be put into use in 2013.
> 
> China has started building a number of airports in its Tibetan regions over the past few years. In the Tibet autonomous region, six airports are in operation, with construction on the world's highest airport in Nagqu -- 4,436 meters above sea level -- starting this year.
> 
> 
> Wu said preparation for the construction of the Dawu Airport was made difficult due to Golog's rough terrain, adverse weather, and high altitude -
> 
> about 4,000 meters above sea level. It took four years for the State Civil
> 
> 
> 
> Aviation Administration to approve a construction plan for the airport.
> The airport will significantly improve transportation to Golog, whose main
> 
> town is a six-hour drive away from the provincial capital of Xining, Wu said.
> 
> 
> Golog borders Yushu, a Tibetan prefecture hit by a 7.1-magnitude earthquake in 2010 that killed 2,698 people. Officials said that if not for an airport that was built near the prefecture's main town of Gyegu before the disaster, the death toll could've been much higher.
> 
> 
> The airport helped cut the travel time from Gyegu to Xining from 10 hours to just one. About 2,133 injured people were airlifted out of Yushu, while flights sent 17,051 rescuers and more than 2,100 tonnes of relief materials to the quake zone in a timely fashion.
> 
> 
> Golog remains the least-developed among China's ten Tibetan autonomous prefectures, all outside the Tibet autonomous region, in terms of both economic activity and income. Last year, the gross domestic product of Golog was 2.6 billion yuan, or 3.4 percent of that of Xining. The average annual income of rural residents and herdsmen in Golog was only 2,964 yuan in 2011.
> 
> 
> Golog officials have vowed to boost the region's development by fast-tracking large infrastructure projects and developing a high-end tourism industry.
> 
> 
> The provincial tourism bureau said it will spend 200 million yuan to develop the Mt. Nyanpo Yutse region in south Golog into a "world-class" plateau resort.





http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19974.html


----------



## everywhere

*Kenyan Airlines apologizes to woman forced to sit next to dead passenger*
(WCARN.com/Alaskan Dispatcher/Airnation.net/Global Post, June 29)




> *Kenya Airways refunded a woman half her ticket cost after she spent an overnight flight sitting next to a dead man.*
> 
> Lena Pettersson, a journalist with Radio Sweden, boarded a flight in
> 
> Amsterdam and immediately noticed the man next to her was unwell.
> 
> 
> "He was sweating and having seizures," she told Sverigesradio.se. "Air hostesses were there all along, but the plane took off anyway."
> 
> 
> The attendants put out a call for any passengers who might be able to help, and someone eventually began heart massage on the man, The Local reported.
> 
> 
> It didn't help, and the man died.
> 
> 
> While the crew moved other passengers near the man, said to be in his 30s, there was nowhere for Pettersson or her friend to relocate.
> 
> 
> "Of course it was unpleasant, but I am not a person who makes a fuss," she said, according to The Local.
> 
> 
> Flight attendants didn't know the best course of action, so they wrapped the man in a blanket and left him in the middle aisle, Expressen.se reported.
> 
> 
> Pettersson said he was rather tall, and his feet were mere inches from her.
> 
> 
> After Pettersson returned from holiday, she approached Air Kenya for compensation, and received about US$715 (roughly half her ticket price) and an apology.
> 
> 
> "I am happy with it. I think it was a reasonable substitute," she told Expressen.



http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19909.html


----------



## everywhere

*Thai AirAsia to move operations to Don Mueang airport from Oct. 1*
(WCARN.com/Dow Jones Newswires, June 25)



> *Budget carrier Thai AirAsia plans to relocate all operations to Bangkok's former international airport, Don Mueang Airport, from Suvarnabhumi Airport from Oct. 1, Chief Executive Tassapon Bijleveld said Monday.*
> 
> The low-cost carrier is set to be the first airline to operate international flights from Don Mueang Airport after Suvarnabhumi Airport became the Thai capital's international airport when it opened in 2006.
> 
> 
> Mr. Tassapon said shifting Thai AirAsia's domestic and international flights to Don Mueang Airport could help boost growth in the airline's passenger numbers, because air traffic at the airport isn't congested, unlike at Suvarnabhumi Airport.
> 
> 
> The relocation is expected to help Thai AirAsia save around 250 million baht (US$7.9 million) in fuel costs annually, because its planes will no longer need to circle around the airport before landing, Mr. Tassapon said.
> 
> 
> "The uncongested Don Mueang Airport is sure to prove a benefit to AirAsia when it boosts its fleet of Airbus A320s to a total of 48 and welcomes more customers ... prospective travelers should have confidence in what Don Mueang has to offer," Mr. Tassapon said.
> 
> 
> The low-cost carrier aims to double its number of its passengers to 16 million by 2016 from the 8 million targeted for this year, he said.
> 
> 
> Thai AirAsia is a joint venture between Asia Aviation PCL and Malaysia-based AirAsia Bhd., Southeast Asia's largest budget carrier by fleet size.
> 
> 
> Airports of Thailand PCL, which operates Don Mueang Airport and Suvarnabhumi Airport, recently said it will waive most of the aviation-related, area rental and services fees at Don Mueang Airport in August and September to encourage airlines to shift their operations to the older airport to help ease air traffic congestion at Suvarnabhumi Airport.
> 
> 
> Currently, only three airlines operate domestic flights from Don Mueang Airport, which has two runways, while Suvarnabhumi Airport, which also has two runways, serves more than 100 airlines.


http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19938.html


----------



## everywhere

*Delta to offer international Wi-Fi service*
(USA Today/WCARN.com, June 28)




> *Delta Air Lines will offer Wi-Fi on international flights starting early next year, the carrier announced today.*
> 
> 
> Internet service will be available on Delta's long-haul international fleet of more than 150 aircraft, which include its Boeing 777, 767, 747, Airbus 330 and the transoceanic Boeing 757, starting in early 2013. The airline already offers WiFi on its entire domestic fleet of 550 mainline aircraft.
> 
> 
> By the time installation of the international Wi-Fi service is completed in 2015, Delta will be operating about 1,000 Wi-Fi-equipped aircraft worldwide.
> 
> 
> U.S. airlines have been quick to provide Wi-Fi on domestic flights but not so much on international routes because they've been constrained by technology. Most airlines use a system that involves stations on the ground that transmit signals to the aircraft. Those stations are not installed in the water.
> 
> 
> But Delta's international Wi-Fi service will be made possible through the use of satellites being developed by service provider Gogo. The company is using high-bandwith Ku-band capacity satellites to provide coverage over water. Delta is the first airline that will be using this technology.
> 
> 
> The satellite technology tends to be more expensive, but Gogo and Delta both say that passengers are eager to stay connected at all times, even while flying over the ocean.
> 
> 
> "Delta's advancements in technology have been a key component to our improvements in the customer travel experience and have been cited by J.D. Power and Associates and PCWorld magazine as important aspects of travel," said Tim Mapes, Delta's senior vice president of marketing, in a press release.
> 
> 
> 
> "With our expansion of international Wi-Fi options across our fleet, Delta customers will be able to stay connected throughout their journey."
> 
> 
> Brett Snyder, author of the Cranky Flier aviation blog, notes that other airlines are experimenting with the Ku-band satellite technology, in particular Southwest Airlines.
> 
> 
> "The speed is adequate for now, but it is expected by many that [the] technology will be faster and cheaper when it becomes commonplace," he says.
> 
> 
> United Airlines has previously said that it is exploring ways to offer international Wi-Fi.


http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/19/19991.html


----------



## turangalia

*welcome to satellite S4 PARIS-CDG the most amazing boarding lounge in europe*

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/we...-amazing-boarding-lounge-in-europe-2012-06-22

http://corporate.airfrance.com/en/p...sengers-at-the-s4-at-paris-charles-de-gaulle/

PARIS, Jun 22, 2012 

--*A 3,000 sq. m. lounge, the largest on the Air France network* 

--*100,000 sq. m.* dedicated to passengers on international flights 

Aeroports de Paris and Air France today exclusively previewed the new boarding satellite at Paris-Charles de Gaulle terminal 2E - the S4. 

As from Thursday 28 June, passengers flying with Air France and its SkyTeam partners will be able to discover this amazing new satellite with a Parisian feel, designed by Aeroports de Paris. 

Light, space, easier passenger channels With a capacity of *7.8 million passengers* every year, the S4 is a welcome addition to the Air France hub and also increases the competitiveness of Paris-Charles de Gaulle airport in terms of long-haul traffic and the quality of service offered to passengers. 

*Aeroports de Paris has paid particular attention to the atmosphere, the shopping areas, passenger channels and the materials used. Light and spacious, the S4 offers passengers 6,000 sq. m. of boutiques, bars and restaurants and 25,000 sq. m. dedicated to the boarding lounges, the equivalent of 128 tennis courts.* 

*Water walls* designed by Taro Suzuki, *wooden patios*, *plant walls inside and out, trees*, this building, certified "*High Environmental Quality*", has many original creations. *A museum will also shortly be opening* at the satellite, presenting original* works from famous museums in Paris*. 

*The new Air France lounge*, a place for relaxation At the heart of the S4, Air France welcomes Business class passengers *in its brand new 3,000 sq. m*. lounge designed by Brandimage in association with the designer Noe Duchaufour-Lawrance. Inspired by a park, customers can rest, have something to eat and drink, work, read and relax in various different atmospheres. 

In this haven of peace, a hot meal service has been added to the already-existing offer of cold snacks and drinks available at all Air France lounges. A Clarins well-being area invites passengers to relax before a flight, and wi-fi access, digital tablets and computers are available if they wish to work in peace. 

"*By investing 580 million euros in this new satellite*, the airport has taken a major step in terms of quality of service and is taking Paris-Charles de Gaulle to a new dimension with one main objective: to become passengers' preferred hub", declared Pierre Graff, Chairman of Aeroports de Paris. 

"The launch of satellite S4 and the largest ever Air France lounge *marks a turning point in the history of our hub*. In these times of transformation for our airline, we are reconfirming our ambition to offer our customers airport service which is among the best in the world. We are continuing to invest to guarantee all our passengers even more efficiency, fluidity and quality of service", added Alexandre de Juniac, Chairman and CEO of Air France. 

To find out more and download the *photos: www.aeroportsdeparis.fr/ADP/HallT2E* and *http://corporate.airfrance.com* 

*Photos/Multimedia Gallery Available*: http://www.businesswire.com/cgi-bin/mmg.cgi?eid=50320253&lang=en 

SOURCE: Aeroports de Paris


----------



## everywhere

*New Zealand fines Japan Airlines over cargo cartel*
(Japan Today/AFP, June 30)



> WELLINGTON (AFP) — A New Zealand court on Friday fined Japan Airlines NZ$2.28 million ($1.8 million) after it admitted price fixing on cargo shipments in and out of the country.
> 
> The country’s competition watchdog, Commerce Commission New Zealand, said the High Court imposed the fine as part of a long-running case relating to fuel surcharge manipulation.
> 
> 
> The commission said Japan Airlines had agreed to admit liability and pay the penalty as part of a pre-trial settlement between the regulator and the carrier, and the court endorsed the deal on Friday.
> 
> 
> “The commission is pleased to have settled with another airline,” its lawyer Mary-Anne Borrowdale said in a statement.
> 
> 
> Four firms—Japan Airlines, British Airways, Qantas and Luxembourg-based Cargolux International—have so far settled with the commission and paid fines totalling NZ$16.4 million.
> 
> 
> The commission’s action alleges airlines colluded on fuel and security surcharges on international cargo flights between 2000 and 2006.
> 
> 
> It said a number of airlines—including Air New Zealand, Cathay Pacific, Emirates, Korean Air, Malaysian Airlines, Singapore Airlines and Thai Airways—were contesting the charges.
> 
> 
> The case against them is due to go to court in March next year.




http://www.japantoday.com/category/business/view/new-zealand-fines-japan-airlines-over-cargo-cartel


----------



## everywhere

*Korean Air to raise domestic fares*
(Chosun Ilbo, June 28)



> Korean Air will raise the airfares for all of its domestic flights from July 18, the first time it has done so in eight years. Aisana Airlines and low-cost carriers are expected to follow suit.
> 
> The nation's largest carrier will increase its economy-class airfares by 6 percent on weekdays, 12 percent on weekends and 15 percent during busy seasons.
> 
> Surcharges and upgrades will also become dearer. Currently, business-class passengers pay an extra W40,000 (US$1=W1,158) for the privilege, but this will grow to W60,000, resulting in an average increase of 26 percent for business-class tickets.
> 
> Under the revised pricing policy, an economy-class ticket for a one-way flight between Gimpo and Jeju will climb from W73,400 to W82,000 on weekdays, and from W92,900 to W107,000 on weekends and busy seasons. Business-class seats will cost an extra W28,600 on weekdays, taking the price to W142,000.
> 
> "We decided to raise our airfares in the second half of this year, but we are keeping the hike as low as possible to minimize the burden on household budgets in accordance with government polices," Korean Air said.
> 
> Asiana Airlines and low-cost airlines are also expected to make fliers fork out more.
> 
> "Large airlines have so far decided against increasing their domestic airfares despite their deficits to ward off the threat posed by low-cost airlines," an executive at a budget carrier said. "Korean Air's decision will provide momentum for us to increase our airfares and breathe easy again."
> 
> Korean Air said it has no "immediate plan to increase" its international airfares.


http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/06/28/2012062800903.html


----------



## INTED

who have Ranking of the top 20 airports of Passenger traffic?
only ranking of the first 5 months of this year.

Thanks


----------



## INTED

OMG.

NO ONE KNOW?


----------



## everywhere

*Security tightens at airport*
(Shanghai Daily, July 2)



> PASSENGERS on flights from Shanghai will need to be at the  airport some 30 to 60 minutes earlier than usual after security checks were tightened over the weekend.
> 
> It is not known if the stricter measures were prompted by an attempted hijacking of a domestic flight in the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region on Friday.
> 
> Many travelers reported longer queues and tougher checks at the city's two airports, Hongqiao and Pudong.
> 
> The Shanghai Airport Authority said that an increased number of passengers would be asked to take off their shoes and unbuckle their belts.
> 
> It also said that the frequency of checks on carry-on bags would increase.
> 
> Airport security staff have also begun random tests for explosives at the entrances to  terminal buildings and other places.
> 
> There were similar measures in place during the World Expo in 2010, an event which attracted tens of millions of visitors who arrived in the city by plane.
> 
> Normally, passengers are advised to arrive from 90 minutes to two hours before a domestic flight and up to three hours for international journeys. Passengers now need to add up to an hour to allow sufficient time to get through security.
> 
> On Saturday, a woman passenger posted a picture of one of her shoes online, saying that she had been told to take them off to check that nothing was concealed inside. Security officers told her that a knife could be hidden inside the shoes' large heels.
> 
> There was a mixed response to the stronger security measures. Some passengers complained about the longer time they had to wait while others supported the moves on the grounds of safety.
> 
> An airport authority manager told Shanghai Daily that the measures had been ordered by China's Civil Aviation Administration. No reason has been given for the order so far.
> 
> However, air security is a hot topic for passengers after reports that aircrew and passengers foiled an attempted hijacking on a Tianjin Airlines flight. Two policemen on the flight were seriously injured while the head attendant and seven passengers suffered minor injuries when they fought the hijackers.
> 
> Six men tried to hijack the plane six minutes after take-off from the desert city of Hotan at 12:25pm. It was heading for regional capital of Urumqi.
> 
> The six suspects are in police custody. Witnesses said the men claimed to have bombs and tried to break into the cockpit.
> 
> Passengers, including some who were police officers, leapt from their seats to help aircrew overwhelm the hijackers.


----------



## everywhere

*Airline News and Deals*
(China Daily/WCARN.com, July 1)





> *Beijing-Busan/Zurich: Hainan Airlines is offering a discount on roundtrip flights from Beijing to Busan to mark its one-year opening of the route. The offer coincides with the 2012 World Expo, which runs until Aug. 12 in Yeosu, South Korea. *
> 
> 
> The discount continues through Sep. 20: a roundtrip flight costs 1,000 yuan (US$157) for economy class and 2,900 yuan for business class. A bigger discount will be given for advance bookings.
> 
> 
> The airline also opened a new direct flight from Beijing to Zurich, Switzerland, on May 31, with a roundtrip costing 2,990 yuan for economy class. The flight departs from Beijing at 1:50 a.m. Beijing time every Tue, Thu and Sun, and arrives at Zurich at 6:30 a.m. local time. The plane returns to Beijing six hours later at 12:20 a.m. Zurich time and arrives at Beijing at 5:20 a.m. the following day. More information on www.hnair.com.
> 
> 
> 
> New Thai carrier: Thai Airways International has confirmed that its new business division will launch services in July 2012 under the Thai Smile Air brand. The start-up carrier has been tentatively dubbed Thai Wings since the national carrier first revealed its plans to establish the venture earlier this year. The airline will be positioned as a low-to-medium-cost carrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Thai Smile Air will initially serve domestic destinations before adding international flights in 2013 to Southeast Asia, China and India.


----------



## everywhere

*Ma Xulun: Airlines facing intense pressure; improvement expected in H2 2012*
(WCARN.com, June 30)



> *Amid the European debt crisis and the Chinese economy slowdown, Chinese airlines that used to profit fully from the flourishing domestic market are currently under great operation pressures.*
> 
> "Chinese airlines have been facing great operation pressures in 2012 while the situation is expected to improve in the second half of the year", said China Eastern Airlines Corporation Limited General Manager Ma Xulun during an interview on the sidelines of China Eastern annual general meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma revealed that China Eastern will reasonably deploy its capacity, vigorously promote the air-railway combined transportation system and accelerate the transformations of passenger and cargo businesses to cope with the challenges.
> 
> 
> According to Ma, China Eastern's main operation pressures in 2012 stem from the following aspects: Firstly, the decreased volume of business travelers has lowered the fare price level. Secondly, despite of the slight drop recently, the overall fuel price in the first quarter was much higher compared to the same period a year earlier. Thirdly, the less than ideal export situation is negatively affecting the air cargo business. Last but not the least, the slow appreciation (even depreciation in some months) of RMB has substantially reduced the foreign exchange gains of the airlines compared to 2011.
> 
> 
> In fact, the grimness that China Eastern has been facing is not unique. During May, Chinese airlines once again reversed from profiting to loss-making with a total loss of 1.37 billion yuan (US$216 million).
> 
> 
> 
> The under-performance was mainly caused by the exchange loss due to the depreciation of RMB against U.S. dollar as well as the slacking passenger & cargo demand in the aviation market.
> 
> 
> However, Ma also pointed out that the business situation is expected to improve in the second half of the year amid the coming traditional peak season of Chinese aviation industry from July to September, coupled with the continuously declining jet fuel price. Therefore, China Eastern will be deploying its capacity precisely based on the changing market with the main strategy of "Westward Expansion; Northward Extension".
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, the Shanghai-based carrier will preferentially deploy large aircraft and increase flights in Western China and Northern China regions. In addition, the Chinese government has approved that the Chinese airlines can restart fuel hedging though the hedge amount is limited to 20 percent of the total fuel consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> At the meantime, China Eastern is also watching closely the trend of fuel price and looking forward to restarting fuel hedging at an appropriate time.
> As for the annual performance of Chinese airlines in 2012, Li Jun, an analyst with Huatai United Securities said that, after the business performance of Chinese aviation industry peaked in 2011 in the current circle, the industry profitability in 2012 will decline compared to a year ago amid the sharply reducing exchange gains and the slightly decreasing gross margin of domestic flights (in consequence of the lower passenger load factor caused by the sagging economy and the impact from the rising average jet fuel price).
> 
> 
> 
> However, the aviation industry is expected to be more profitable in 2013 compared with 2012 since the business of domestic routes will remain relatively stable while the performances of international routes and cargo routes are expected to firm up and rebound.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma further expressed that China Eastern will be focusing on a few areas of development. The first is the fast development of the air-railway combined transportation system. Since the initiation on May 5, there has been significant effect on the air-railway combined transportation system, where a continuous upward trend of passenger volume has been observed.
> 
> 
> 
> The second is the full expansion of the air travel tourism products. A high pace of increase in air travel demand can be foreseen from the future tourism consumptions. The third is the transformations of passenger and cargo businesses.
> 
> 
> 
> The passenger transportation will be gradually converted from the traditional air carrier base to the modern service provider base. The cargo business will be drifted from simple freight delivery handler to logistics integrated service provider.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, China Eastern has been reducing the financing costs and optimizing its debt structure through expanding financing methods. The shareholders meeting held on Jun. 28 passed China Eastern's proposals of issuing up to 10 billion yuan SCP (Super Short-term Commercial Paper) with limited period of 270 days as well as issuing up to 8.8 billion yuan corporate bonds with a time limit of 10 years. The capital raised will be mainly used for aircraft purchase and bank loan refinance.
> 
> 
> Moreover, the shareholders meeting approved the airline's another proposal of introducing 20 Boeing 777-300ER aircraft and selling five Airbus A340-600 aircraft. In regard to the proposal, China Eastern Chairman Liu Shaoyong elaborated that, Boeing 777-300ER has been proved to be the best aircraft for transoceanic routes given its outstanding economic efficiency and safety.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, it is the best choice for China Eastern to operate the international flights connecting Shanghai and America. Liu also said, "China Eastern's expansion of international routes will not stall. On the contrary, the expansion will be carried out positively, reliably and selectively."


----------



## everywhere

*Zest Airways remain as attractive investment*
(WCARN.com/Malaya, July 2)




> *Zest Airways Inc., Philipppines' newest airline, retains its attraction to other carriers, counting as many as three suitors as movements and merger in the low cost airline industry heat up.*
> 
> Zest Air chairman Donald Dee said in an interview that Singapore budget carrier Tiger Airways has expressed interest in Zest Air while China's Hainan Airlines remains keen on the local airline. The Philippine Airlines also expressed interest in Zest Air.
> 
> Zest is owned by Zest-o juice drink manufacturer Alfredo Yao. Dee said "nothing serious" has come out of the separate discussions with the three carriers but Zest Air retains its attraction as a platform for expansion in the region.
> 
> "Zest Air is very new and holds the remaining landing rights in Manila. It is one of three flag carriers and still enjoys tax breaks. It has no debt and thus has no negative carry," Dee said.
> 
> "We are always open to proposals but the offer (we will accept) has to be something that we cannot refuse," Dee added when asked about how much equity is being targeted by the investors.
> 
> In June Tiger Airways bought a 40 percent stake in another local low cost carrier South East Asian Airlines (SEAIR).
> 
> Should Tiger buy into Zest Air it will provide synergy and speed up its expansion plans in the country.
> 
> It would also be a challenge to the Philippine affiliate of AirAsia, a budget airline based in Malaysia, which has been aggressively expanding in the country from its hub in Clark.
> 
> A possible joint venture with Hainan, the largest non-state owned airline in China, will allow Zest Air to fly direct to Hainan province and extend its footprint in China. Hainan has expressed interest in Zest Air as early as October 2011 and Zest Air has reportedly signed a memorandum of understanding with the firm.
> 
> PAL, which has its own low-cost carrier Air Philippines which it pits against Gokongweis' Cebu Air. Zest Air was established by Yao's AMY Holdings Corp. in March 2008 from the former Asian Spirit.
> 
> The law pegs the limit foreign ownership of an airline to 40 percent in the case of Tiger and Hainan, but not a problem with PAL, now owned by San Miguel Corp.
> 
> But Dee said for Zest Air to have a bigger slice of the market, it has to expand. "We can't do it on our own."
> 
> Dee said the idea is to fold in the carrier with their own low-cost operations and achieve economies of scale.
> 
> As a fast-growing carrier, Zest Air now has about 17 to 20 percent market share and enjoys a high load factor of 70 percent.
> 
> Zest Air has a fleet of 11 Airbus A320s and would take in the delivery for lease of two to three more before yearend.
> 
> "We would have about 13 to 14 aircraft by the end of the year," Dee said. Among its international destinations are Malaysia, China, South Korea and Taiwan and is planning to mount flights to Singapore and Japan.
> 
> Over the medium term, Zest Air plans to fly to the Middle East. It may also resume its Hong Kong flight.
> 
> Report said Zest Air flew 2.3 million passengers last year a big majority of 2.1 million are domestic passengers.
> 
> According to Cebu Air, low-cost carriers have contributed about 96 percent of total domestic air travel market growth from 2006 to 2011 driven mainly of the low fares they offer.
> 
> Cebu Air also said today, average airline fares are now 30 percent than they were 10 years ago, ago despite the high cost of fuel. This was attributed to low-cost carriers, whose promo fares and seat sales make flying more affordable.
> 
> In 2006, only 1 out of every 2 domestic passengers used low-cost carriers. But in 2011, budget airlines cornered a 76 percent share of the domestic market or 3 out 4 domestic passengers flying on low-cost carriers, CEB said.


----------



## everywhere

*Dana Air Crash: Reps give airline ultimatum to pay compensation to victims' families*
(Nigerian Tribune/WCARN.com, June 29)




> *The House of Representatives, on Thursday, gave the management of Dana Airline till July 3 to pay compensation to the families of the passengers of its ill-fated aircraft that crashlanded in Lagos on June 3, killing about 153.*
> 
> 
> The House also directed other airlines with history of plane crashes in the country to also pay the 30 percent required compensation, or in full where investigations have been concluded.
> 
> 
> The House directive was sequel to a motion of urgent national importance, moved by Honourable Yakub Abiodun, asking the House to look into the delay of Dana airline management to pay compensation to the victims' families in-line with international best practices.
> 
> 
> Leading debate on the motion, Honourable Abiodun said that the motion was predicated on the Nigerian Civil Aviation Act which, according to him, "stipulates that 30 percent of due compensation be paid to families of airborne crash victims within 30 days, while investigation into cause of such accidents lasts."
> 
> 
> According to him, "the Convention for the Unification of Certain Rules for International Carriage by Air, simply known as the Montreal Convention, adopted by a diplomatic meeting of member states of the International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO) in 1999, stipulated a Special Drawing Rights (SDR) for victims of air crash, which current value is put at about US$171,000 per passenger.
> 
> 
> He equally maintained that "since section 48 of the Civil Aviation Act stipulates that an advance payment of 30 percent of the SDR be made within 30 days, it is important that the House urges the management of Dana Air to comply immediately".
> 
> 
> The lawmakers, however, took turns to support the motion, noting that though the compensation would not bring back the dead but it would help the families of the dead to have something to fall back on.
> 
> 
> When the Speaker, Honourable Aminu Tambuwal, who presided over the session put the motion to vote it was unanimously supported by members.


----------



## everywhere

*Aussie cabin crew flew on China Southern Airlines*
(WCARN.com/China Southern Airlines PR, July 2)



> *The first Australian cabin crew to join China Southern's Australian services will take to the air on Sunday, July 1 as the Guangzhou-based carrier continues to expand into the Australasian market.*
> 
> "Our aim is to improve communication and customer service for the growing number of English-speaking passengers on flights between Australia and Guangzhou," said the airline's Sydney-based Project Manager, Human Resources Development Australia, Jane Cen.
> 
> "Initially it will be one Aussie cabin crew member per flight from Sydney and our main hub in Guangzhou, rising to at least one in each Economy, Premium Economy, and Business and First class as new staff are recruited and trained.
> 
> "The 13 crew starting next week are very keen to get into the air full time and we are in the process of offering positions to a second group of recruits who have just completed the recruitment process jointly operated by China Southern Airlines and Melbourne-based Altara air services company.
> 
> "Our plan is to continue to recruit and train local cabin crew as long as passenger feedback indicates it improves their in-flight experience."
> 
> 
> Experienced international flight crew member Ms Cathy Chen has been appointed to the new position of Cabin Crew Manager in Sydney to manage day-to-day operations.




*Air China opens its Danish internet site*
(Air China PR/WCARN.com)



> *Air China has recently opened its Danish Internet site **www.airchina.dk**, which keeps customers up to speed on real-time flight status, flight schedules, onboard services, promotions, admission to FFP, FFP activities and contact numbers of the carrier's representative offices worldwide.*
> 
> According to a source from Air China, the carrier will use the site as an effective marketing and service platform to serve the north European region.
> 
> *About Air China *
> 
> Air China is China's only national flag carrier and a Star Alliance member. In addition to commercial operations, it also provides special flight services for the country's state leaders on official visit to other countries.
> 
> With a fleet of 432 Airbus and Boeing aircraft, we run 282 routes in 30 countries and regions. Thanks to our admission to the Star Alliance, our route network, with Beijing as its hub, is able to place 1,160 destinations in 181 countries within our reach.
> 
> 
> For more information, please visit our website www.airchina.com.


----------



## everywhere

*Emirates Expands into Spain, Japan and Iraq*
(WCARN.com/Gulf News, July 2)



> *Emirates is expanding its flights to both the East and the West this month.*
> 
> 
> While Spain takes a run at its third consecutive major football title, Emirates will triple flights to the country, with the launch of a daily service to Barcelona from Tuesday (July 3).
> 
> 
> The new Barcelona link comes two days after the launch of a second Emirates flight to Madrid today.
> 
> 
> Speaking at a media gathering in Barcelona to mark the launch, Thierry Antinori, Emirates' executive vice president, passenger sales worldwide, said: "The new Barcelona flight is the culmination of a very significant increase in our services to Spain. In the space of 48 hours, we will have tripled flights to this market in a clear demonstration of our commitment to Spain."
> 
> 
> Emirates Airlines also announced that it will now be offering daily flights to Tokyo on the Airbus A380 aircraft. The announcement was made to mark the 10th anniversary of Emirates' flights to Tokyo.
> 
> 
> Flight TK 318 to Tokyo was greeted by a traditional water cannon salute upon its landing in Narita International Airport.
> 
> 
> 
> *Commitment to Japan*
> 
> 
> Richard Jewsbury, Emirates' senior vice president of commercial operations for the Far East and Australasia, said that launching Airbus A380 flights to Tokyo highlights the carrier's continuous commitment towards Japan.
> 
> 
> Emirates Airlines also announced yesterday adding three extra flights between Dubai and Basra starting August 1.
> 
> 
> The extra flights will increase the service from four per week to a daily flight service.
> 
> 
> Saj Ahmad, chief aviation analyst at StrategicAero Research, attributes Emirates' expansion to the Iraqi southern port city to the absence of Iraqi airlines.
> 
> 
> "There is a massive air transport void in the country and carriers like Emirates are filling that gap," he added, "Basra is an economically strong city, linked closely with oil production and other industries and there is a growing middle class population that want to travel in and out of the surrounding areas."
> 
> 
> Ahmad expects that until Iraqi Airways revives itself, airlines like Emirates will look forward to more expansion and increased frequencies between many cities like Erbil, Baghdad, Najaf and Basra.
> 
> 
> "For Emirates, Iraq represents an opportunity for us to expand our business. We will continue to invest in Iraq, empowering the local economy and helping it expand its business and tourism presence," Ahmad Khoury, Emirates' senior vice president, commercial operations, Gulf, Middle East and Iran, said in a statement.


----------



## everywhere

*MAS plans to use Airbus A380 for Tokyo, Beijing routes*
(WCARN.com/Bernama, July 2)



> *Malaysia Airlines (MAS) plans to fly the superjumbo Airbus A380 to Tokyo's Narita International Airport and Beijing after its maiden A380 flight to London.*
> 
> 
> The airline's second destination for the A380 will be Sydney, Australia, towards the end of November, MAS said on Monday.
> 
> 
> The airline has ordered six A380 aircraft, four of which will be delivered by the end of 2012 and the balance in 2013.
> 
> 
> MAS set another historic Malaysian record on Sunday with the launch of its Airbus A380 scheduled service between Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) and London Heathrow Airport.
> 
> 
> The full flight took off for London exactly 38 years after its maiden flight operations between the two cities on July 1, 1974.
> 
> 
> The national carrier also notched several significant firsts with the A380 operations, among others, being the only airline to introduce its A380 in an exclusive new livery and also having the widest first class seats among the operators of this aircraft.
> 
> 
> "This is a proud moment for the entire nation and we at Malaysia Airlines are glad to be part of this historic moment, which positions Malaysia in the league of the A380 operators.
> 
> 
> "Such an advancement is our contribution towards the efforts by all to steer Malaysia towards the developed nation status by 2020. This is also in line with the government's desire to increase capacity for heightened tourist arrivals into the country," MAS Group chief executive officer Ahmad Jauhari Yahya said in the statement.
> 
> 
> "At the corporate level, the introduction of our A380 into service will see a continuation of our refreshed brand campaign which commenced in March 2012."
> 
> 
> "The objective will be to position ourselves as a preferred premium carrier, so that the market chooses us over others when we gradually roll out our total revamped product, which not only includes areas such as inflight but also other aspects including airport lounges and all the other stages of the passenger's journey with us," he added


----------



## everywhere

*Ministry condemns hijack bid as terror*
(Shanghai Daily/Xinhua, July 3)




> The Ministry of Foreign Affairs yesterday called the attempted hijacking of a passenger flight in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region last week an act of terrorism.
> 
> Ministry spokesman Liu Weimin told reporters at a daily news briefing: "I need to point out that hijacking a passenger flight is a crime that should be condemned by people from anywhere in the world."
> 
> In the first official comments on the incident, a government official in Xinjiang told the Chinese language Global Times newspaper yesterday that police officers on the flight who were native Uygur language speakers were quickly able to find out what the hijackers were up to.
> 
> Six police officers, five of them from the Uygur ethnic minority, were on Tianjin Airlines' flight GS7554, the unidentified official, said to be commander of operations on the ground, told the newspaper.
> 
> The hijackers had tried to ignite explosives on board and had managed to get other banned items on the plane, such as a special walking stick and cigar lighters and matches, he said.
> 
> "One of them pretended to be a disabled man walking with a stick and passed security," he said. But when the hijacking began, witnesses saw the man separate the stick into several metal rods and give them to his accomplices. They used them as weapons to attack the passengers, cabin crew and police officers trying to stop them, the official said. "The explosive objects are the most terrible part of the hijacking plots. We are still investigating whether they are standard detonators or self-made bombs," he told the newspaper.
> 
> "The passengers, flight guards and police officers managed to stop them from being successfully ignited in time."
> 
> An investigation team is in the process of finding out whether negligence on the part of airport security staff was to blame or whether there are "some other reasons" the banned items had got onto the flight, he said.
> 
> The hijackers tried to injure themselves after they failed to set off the explosives, he said, and also when they were being held on board. But he did not reveal details of their current physical condition. All of them had been arrested after the plane landed.
> 
> The official said Liu Huijun, a passenger sitting next to the cockpit in the first-class section, was one of the first people to figure out that the hijacking was under way and he shouted out a warning to other passengers. Liu knocked an explosive device out of the hands of a hijacker but he was hit on the head.
> 
> Shouting instructions
> 
> All the hijackers suddenly jumped from seats and shouted instructions to each other in Uygur language six minutes after the plane took off from Hotan Airport at 12:41pm. They tried to pry open the cockpit door with the metal rods but were stopped.
> 
> The hijackers were from different parts of Xinjiang, aged between 20 years old and 36, he said.
> 
> Two policemen on the flight were seriously wounded while the head attendant and seven passengers received minor injuries when they fought the hijackers, Xinhua news agency reported.
> 
> There were about 92 passengers and nine crew members on board the flight when the hijacking took place.
> 
> The plane was heading for Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang, about 1,400 kilometers from Hotan.
> 
> The Xinjiang government said yesterday that each of the 10 people, including police officers, flight attendants and passengers who helped fight the hijackers, would receive a 100,000 yuan (US$15,751) reward for their bravery.
> 
> The cabin crew would also share a 500,000 yuan reward.


----------



## everywhere

*Spring Airlines to launch Shanghai-Bangkok flight from August 10*
(WCARN.com, July 2)



> *It is learned from Spring Airlines Company Limited that the low-cost carrier will launch a flight linking Shanghai, China and Bangkok, capital of Thailand from August 10.
> *
> 
> *Passengers from Shijiazhuang, Spring Airlines' biggest base in north China, and central and southern parts of Hebei province, will get access to a low-cost air route between the province and Southeast Asia.*
> 
> It also marks the Spring Airlines' first international service to Southeast Asia region. It is learned that the flight is scheduled to land at Bangkok Suvarnabhumi International Airport. At present, Spring Airlines has launched a Thai edition of its official site for the convenience of Thai passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> The preferential airfare of this soon-to-be-opened flight is not clear right now.
> Shijiazhuang Zhengding International Airport is the second biggest base of Spring Airlines with three flights flying from Shijiazhuang to Shanghai Hongqiao Airport each day. Recently, the airfare of the Shijiazhuang-Shanghai flights is as low as 299 yuan.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that air travelers from Hebei province will be able to enjoy the preference of the low-cost flights if they choose to travel to Bangkok via Shanghai.
> 
> 
> According to analysts, along with the opening of Shanghai-Bangkok flight, Shanghai Spring International Travel Service, Spring Airlines' parent company, will follow up and launch its new tourist products in market of Shanghai, Shijiazhuang, Shenyang and other cities.
> 
> 
> 
> Before this, Spring Airlines has launched three low-cost flights linking China and Japan, providing cheaper transfer choices for passengers from Hebei province to travel to Japan.


----------



## everywhere

*AirAsia X plans IPO as early as 2014*
(WCARN.com/Dow Jones Newswires, July 3)



> *AirAsia X, the long-haul affiliate of Malaysian budget carrier AirAsia Bhd., plans to launch its initial public offering by the end of this year or early 2013 to fund its expansion, said Chief Executive Azran Osman-Rani Tuesday.
> *
> The low-cost carrier, which disclosed plans to list shares a year ago, said it isn't looking at any acquisition target and plans to grow the company organically.
> 
> 
> "It is easier and more efficient to buy airplanes than to buy a company," he said at a press conference in Taipei, adding the company aims to add 14 new aircraft to its current fleet size of 11 aircraft by the end of 2014.
> 
> 
> The Malaysian airline, which recently suspended services to Paris and London as demand for leisure travel dropped amid the eurozone debt crisis, is eyeing expansion of its China network to cities that appeal to tourists such as Hangzhou, Wuhan, Xian, and Chongqing, said the chief executive.
> 
> 
> AirAsia is Southeast Asia's largest budget airline by fleet size.


----------



## everywhere

*Henan Airlines to accelerate reorganization; Shenzhen Airlines to hold 30 percent equity*
(WCARN.com, July 3)



> *An air crash in August 2010 terminated the 2102-day safe operation record of the Chinese civil aviation. Two years later, this air crash was identified as a "liability accident" with its causes and handling details disclosed to the public for the first time.*
> 
> 
> On Jun. 29, 2012, the State Administration of Work Safety released the "Aug. 24 Extremely Large Air Crash Accident Investigation Report" elaborating the immediate causes and contributing factors for the Heilongjiang Yichun air crash of Henan Airlines as well as advising meting out punishment to the relevant individuals responsible including the air carrier and the local civil aviation authorities.
> 
> 
> Thus, a Chinese air crash investigation was released to the public for the first time since the establishment of the People's Republic of China.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, it was also the first time an on-duty captain in an air crash was called for to be held criminally liable and officials at civil aviation authorities were required to accept punishment.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, Henan Airlines which has been grounded since the air crash is currently in the process of bankruptcy reorganization. Henan Provincial Government is expected to be the new controlling shareholder of the Zhengzhou-based carrier.
> 
> 
> At 9:38 p.m. on August 24, 2010, VD8387, a regular passenger flight operated by Henan Airlines en route from Harbin to Yichun Lindu Airport, crashed during landing. The accident killed 44 people, injured 52 others and caused direct economic losses of 308.91 million yuan.
> 
> 
> According to the accident investigation report, the captain violated operational rules by attempting to land the plane at the airport where the visibility was below the safety standards and continued the approach in fog despite of the loss of visual ground references.
> 
> 
> 
> The flight crew also failed to take action to go-around when hearing the radio altitude voice prompt without seeing the runway. The mismanagements above have been found to be the immediate causes for the air crash.
> 
> 
> In addition, some contributing factors were revealed in the report including the poor safety management of Henan Airlines, insufficient investment, ineffective administration and lack of supervision from the relevant civil aviation authorities. It is worth noting that, human errors have been considered to be the main factors.
> 
> 
> Since the deadly air crash, the operation of Henan Airlines has been suspended with five E190 aircraft parking quietly on the ramp of Zhengzhou Airport. The carrier whose business was fatally undermined by poor management is currently one step away from rebirth.
> 
> 
> It is learnt that, at the end of 2011, Zhengzhou Intermediate People's Court approved Henan Airlines to carry out the bankruptcy reorganization.
> 
> 
> 
> The second-time meeting of creditors as part of the bankruptcy reorganization procedure has been held recently while the company is waiting for the conclusive judgment from the court.
> Moreover, Henan Provincial Government will participate in the bankruptcy reorganization through the state-owned enterprises.
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of June, Henan Civil Aviation Development & Investment Co., Ltd., a joint venture of Henan Coal Chemical Industry Group, Henan Transport Investment Group and Zhengzhou Real Estate Group, was officially established. One of the new company's priorities in 2012 is to complete the reorganization of Henan Airlines and resume its operations.
> 
> 
> "Through reorganization measures such as taking over debts, the government-controlled company will hold around 70 percent equity of Henan Airlines. Since about three to four hundred employees of Henan Airlines came from Shenzhen Airlines Co., Ltd. while the government prefers a company with the aviation business experience to keep certain amount of stake, Shenzhen Airlines will hold around 30 percent of the total equity through a subsidiary", said an insider in Henan Provincial Government.
> 
> 
> 
> By the time the reorganization is completed, Henan Airlines will accelerate the operation-resuming process.


----------



## everywhere

*Boeing hikes 20-year market forecast*
(WCARN.com/Reuters, July 3)



> *U.S. planemaker Boeing hiked its 20-year market forecast, predicting demand for 34,000 new aircraft worth US$4.5 trillion, on growth in emerging regions and as airlines seek efficient new planes to counter high fuel costs.*
> 
> Many airlines are facing tough conditions as consumers and businesses in austerity-hit regions cut back on travel, while high fuel prices are taking their toll on profit.
> 
> 
> Boeing said on Tuesday the market for new planes would become more geographically balanced over the next two decades, with the Asia-Pacific region leading the way in deliveries, as markets like China and India continued to grow.
> 
> 
> The company had last year forecast demand for 33,500 new passenger aircraft and freighters worth US$4 trillion by 2030.
> 
> 
> "Robust growth in China, India and other emerging markets is a major factor in the increased deliveries over the next 20 years," Boeing said.
> The company said airline traffic was forecast to grow at a 5 percent annual rate over the next 20 years, with cargo traffic seen growing at a rate of 5.2 percent.
> 
> 
> It saw the world fleet doubling over the next two decades.
> 
> 
> "Low-cost carriers, with their ability to stimulate traffic with low fares, are growing faster than the market as a whole," the company said.
> 
> 
> Boeing said there was strong demand to replace older, less fuel-efficient aircraft, with replacement accounting for 41 percent of new deliveries in the forecast, which runs to 2031.
> 
> 
> The Chicago-based company said it saw a market for 23,240 single-aisle aircraft over the next two decades -- a category that includes its 737 and rival Airbus's A320 -- worth US$2.03 trillion.
> 
> 
> _*It predicted demand for 7,950 twin-aisle aircraft -- such as its 787 Dreamliner -- worth US$2.08 trillion and 790 large aircraft -- the Airbus A380 or Boeing 747 -- worth US$280 billion over 20 years.*_
> 
> 
> _*Two fifths of the demand for widebody long-range aircraft would come from Asian airlines, Boeing said.*_
> 
> 
> It cut its forecast for the freighter market, blaming a cargo market that remains sluggish. It said it expected the world freighter fleet to nearly double from 1,740 aircraft today to 3,200 by 2031. Last year it had forecast the fleet would reach 3,500 by 2030.


----------



## everywhere

*CAAC encourages code-share cooperation between Chinese and foreign airlines*
(WCARN.com, July 2)



> *Over the recent years, foreign airlines have been expanding their operation scales in China and an increasing number of flights are being run by foreign airlines.
> *
> 
> *In order to strengthen the management of foreign airlines, improve their service capacity, and promote communication and exchanges between the two sides, the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) held the first Work Conference of Foreign Airlines Representatives in Beijing on June 26.*
> 
> * CAAC Deputy Chief Xia Xinghua was present at the conference, together with 73 representatives from 49 foreign airlines - including 4 airlines from Hong Kong, Macao, and Taiwan.
> *
> 
> So far, Chinese government has signed bilateral air transport agreements with 114 countries and regions. Up to 106 airlines from 56 countries and regions have launched up to 2,224 cargo and passenger flight services per week to 37 cities in China.
> 
> 
> 
> Faced with the rapid-developing Chinese aviation market, many overseas carriers as well as some carriers in Hong Kong, Macao, and Taiwan are expecting to expand their businesses in mainland China.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on feedbacks from various aspects, there are quite a lot of foreign airlines who are eager to open Chinese routes or increase their current flights to and from China.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Xia, although CAAC has put enormous efforts in easing air congestion these years and made some achievements, the airspace in China still fails to meet the demand at present, especially for airports in Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Hangzhou, etc., where the tight flight schedules will not see improvement in the short run.
> 
> 
> 
> In the first half of 2012, the passenger and cargo volumes of major airports in East China were way below the industry's average level, mainly due to the busy flight schedules. On the other hand, provinces in the Midwest China saw fast growth in terms of passenger and cargo volume, benefiting from their relatively adequate flight schedules.
> 
> 
> On the issue of foreign airlines entering into Chinese market, China has always held a positive and open attitude. CAAC always sticks to the market opening principle while negotiating bilateral traffic rights with foreign countries and regions, said Xia. However, the limited airspace turns out to be a major restriction factor for the further opening of market.
> 
> 
> 
> It will have direct influence on the efficiency and quality of the to-be-launched air routes if foreign airlines cannot get appropriate schedules. Therefore, CAAC encourages foreign airlines, as well as airlines from Hong Kong, Macao, Taiwan, to code share with mainland airlines, so as to further develop the Chinese aviation market.


----------



## everywhere

more news:


*ARJ21-700 project enters final sprint stage*
WCARN.com, July 6



> *On June 28, the ARJ21-700 aircraft, China's self-developed regional jet with independent intellectual right, finished engine inlet splash test, one of the most critical airworthiness tests, in Yanliang, Xi'an.
> *
> *This is the very first time for China's airworthiness certification group to carry out the trial. The Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) representatives and the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) shadow audit representatives witnessed the test.
> *
> 
> At 2:12 p.m. the same day, the ARJ21-700 glided through a specially-built test sink of 100 meters long and 8 meters wide, with a minimum depth not less than 12.7 mm on the runway.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20135.html


*China-made C919 to appear on Farnborough International Airshow 2012*
WCARN.com. July 5



> *The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd. (COMAC) will participate in the Farnborough International Airshow 2012 held during July 9-15, at Farnborough Airport (FAB), UK to showcase its C919 aircraft.*
> 
> At the Farnborough International Airshow 2010, COMAC displayed models of its indigenous aircraft -- ARJ21 regional jet and C919 commercial narrow-body aircraft -- for the first time.



more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20117.html

China Express firms conditional order for six CRJ900 NextGens, options five
WCARN.com/Airlines and Destinations, July 7



> China Express Airlines has converted a previously announced conditional order for six CRJ900 NextGen aircraft into a firm order and has taken options on an additional five of the regional jets.
> 
> 
> As previously announced, and based on the list price of the Bombardier CRJ900 NextGen, the manufacturer values the firm order contract at approximately US$264 million. This could increase to approximately US$491 million should the airline convert its five options to firm orders.



more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20151.html


----------



## CxIxMaN

*Airbus to offer longer-range A330 plane*

more: http://gulfnews.com/business/economy/airbus-to-offer-longer-range-a330-plane-1.1046780


> London: European planemaker Airbus will revamp its A330 wide-body passenger jet in order to boost its range, it said at the Farnborough Airshow on Monday.
> Industry sources told Reuters earlier on Monday that Airbus would announce a partial redesign of the jet, increasing the maximum amount of fuel or payload at take-off to extend its range.
> The 240 tonne A330-300 will now be able to fly up to 11,020km, while the new A330-200 will fly to a range of 13,060km, Airbus said.
> This means, for example, that the A330-300 can now connect new city pairs like London to Tokyo, Frankfurt to Cape Town, or Beijing to Melbourne.


----------



## everywhere

*COMAC presents C919 & ARJ21 at the 48th Farnborough Airshow*
(WCARN.com, July 9)



> *Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd. (COMAC) showcases the models of its large passenger aircraft C919 and ARJ21-700 regional jet at the 48th Farnborough International Airshow running from July 9, 2012 until July 15, 2012.*
> 
> 
> At the airshow, COMAC demonstrates models of its large passenger aircraft C919 and regional jet ARJ21 at B27, Hall 3, with an area of 200 square meters. A 3-D screen has been installed to present C919's mixed and all-economy cabin layouts, as well as the new regional jet ARJ21's cabin layouts varying from mixed, all-economy, premium economy, administration to business configuration.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20172.html


*Airshow: COMAC signs pact with British Airways*
(WCARN.com/The Wall Street Journal, July 9) 



> *British Airways has expanded a pact with the manufacturer of China's planned new jetliner to include the UK carrier's parent, providing a vote of confidence for the program despite speculation that it's slipping behind schedule.
> *
> International Consolidated Airlines Group SA signed a memorandum of understanding with Commercial Aircraft of China Ltd., or COMAC, the state enterprise leading the development of the C919 jet, which is being touted as a low-cost rival to established planes made by Airbus and Boeing Co.
> 
> 
> British Airways agreed in 2010 to cooperate with COMAC on the C919's development, and the new deal extends that to include the UK carrier's merger partner, Iberia.



more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20179.html



*CTU signs cooperation memorandum with TPE*
(WCARN.com, July 10)




> *Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport (CTU) formally signed cooperation memorandum with Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport (TPE) on July 6, 2012. TPE is the sixth cooperating airport with whom CTU signs memorandum after it has done so with Phoenix Sky Harbor International Airport, Houston George Bush Intercontinental Airport, Singapore Changi Airport, Tokyo International Airport, and Melbourne Airport. The cross-regional cooperation between the airports from two regions will exert positive impacts on promoting cooperation and accelerating common developments.*
> 
> CTU is the fifth largest airport in mainland China. In 2011, the airport's overall passenger throughput reached 29.074 million. Meanwhile, the cargo & mail traffic throughput reached 477.7 thousand tons. CTU now ranks the first among airports in Midwest China and the 47th in the world. At present, CTU is the base hub for four airlines including Air China Southwest Branch, Sichuan Airlines, China Eastern Airlines Sichuan Branch and Chengdu Airlines.
> 
> TPE is the largest and busiest airport in Taiwan with two runways and two terminals. It is an important air hub in the Asia-Pacific region with advanced facilities, complete service functions and intensive air network. TPE handled 24.948 million passengers in the year of 2011 and ranked 56th among all airports in the world.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20180.html


----------



## everywhere

*CTU becomes China's 5th busiest airport*
(WCARN.com, July 11)



> *According to the statistics from Sichuan Airport Group Company, in the first six months of 2012, Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport (CTU) handled altogether 124,567 aircraft movements, 15,53 million passengers, and 235,231 tonnes of cargo and mail, up 10.0%, 8.3%, and 4.6% respectively over the same period last year.
> *
> In June alone, 20,946 take-offs and landings were handled, a year-on-year growth of 9.4%; passenger throughput climbed by 6.5% to 2,63 million, while cargo and mail volume rose 2.9% to 37,669 tonnes.
> 
> 
> *CTU Ranks No. 5 in Terms of Growth Rate of Passenger and Cargo Volume in H1 2012*
> 
> 
> Affected by the weak macro-economic conditions in China, the growth of demand in aviation market has slowed down compared with the past years. In the first half of 2012, the passenger volume of CTU jumped by 9.1% to 14.98 million, taking the fifth place across the country, 470,000 more than that of Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport (SZX). On the cargo side, CTU also ranked No. 5 with a year-on-year growth rate of 5.3%, or 230,000 tonnes of cargo and mail.


 more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20241.html



*China's Qingdao Liuting Int'l. Airport approved to offer fifth freedom rights to airlines*
(WCARN.com, July 10)



> *China's Qingdao Liuting International Airport (TAO) launched a Los Angeles-Qingdao-Seoul-Los Angeles cargo route on July 8. The flight is operated twice a week by Asiana Airlines Inc. using a Boeing 747-400 cargo plane.*
> 
> The opening of this cargo route strongly makes up for the market situation that only can American goods be transported to China through the existing Guangzhou-Qingdao-Los Angeles route, while no Chinese goods can be transported to America from Qingdao.
> 
> Thus the route greatly props up the operation mode and function of the intercontinental cargo routes from Qingdao Airport to America. At the same time, it marks that Qingdao Airport strides into the list of airports that offer foreign carriers the right to exercise fifth freedom air traffic rights.


 more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20237.html



*China Southern H1 net profit expected to drop over 50 percent*
(WCARN.com, July 11)



> A sharp downturn in the first quarter net profit of the three major Chinese airlines may emerge again in their first-half performance reports. On Jul. 10, China Southern Airlines Company Limited, the biggest Chinese carrier by passenger volume, released a revenue decline forecast stating that the first-half shareholder net profit is expected to fall more than 50 percent year-on-year.
> 
> According to the Guangzhou-based carrier, the revenue decline is mainly caused by the slowdown of domestic economy, the sluggish demand in the aviation industry, the surging fuel price and the exchange loss due to the depreciation of renminbi against US dollar in the first half of 2012. China Southern is expecting its first-half net profit to fall more than 50 percent.
> 
> It is worth noting that, the three major Chinese airlines all experienced net profit slump in the first quarter of 2012, among which China Southern saw a year-on-year net profit decline of 74.19 percent. In addition, the net profit of Air China Limited dropped 85.7 percent year-on-year while China Eastern Airlines Corporation Limited's net profit decreased 73.68 percent from a year earlier.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20230.html


----------



## everywhere

*Flights three Southeast Asian cities from Dalian via Guangzhou to be increased*
(WCARN.com, July 11)



> *To meet passengers' increasing demand for travelling and making business exchanges to Southeast Asia, starting from Sep. 21, 2012, China Southern Airlines Company Limited will add the flight frequencies on Dalian-Guangzhou-Ho Chi Minh route and Dalian-Guangzhou-Kuala Lumpur route from twice-daily to thrice-daily. The originally twice-weekly Dalian-Guangzhou-Yangon flight will be increased to four flights per week.*
> China Southern currently operates about 170 flights per week to Southeast Asia, covering most destinations in Southeast Asia, including Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Vietnam, Cambodia, the Philippines, India, Nepal and Bangladesh.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20267.html


*Airshow: First Delivery of Domestic-Made Regional Jet ARJ21 Postponed to 2013*
(WCARN.com, July 12)



> *The first delivery of domestic-made ARJ21 regional jet is likely to be postponed for 2 years till the end of 2013, Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd. (COMAC) has reconfirmed the delivery deadline at Farnborough International Airshow.*
> 
> It is reported that the ARJ21 was originally scheduled to be delivered in 2007. However, the company encountered several hard problems during the aircraft research and development so they pushed the delivery deadline to the end of 2011. The second delay of delivery was also resulted from problems of aircraft certification.
> 
> Tian Min, the chief financial officer of COMAC, announced at the Farnborough Airshow that COMAC plans to hand-over the jet to its launch customer - Chengdu Airlines in the end of 2013. It is the first time that COMAC has clearly declared a target deadline since it failed to deliver the jet in 2011.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20266.html



*China's C919 Aircraft Draws Attention at Farnborough Int'l Airshow 2012*
(WCARN.com/CCTV News, July 11)



> The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, or COMAC showcased its C919 aircraft at the Farnborough International Airshow 2012 - ongoing in Hampshire, UK. The plane is China's first homegrown single-aisle passenger jet.
> 
> It brings with it a lot less ... less weight, less air resistance and lower emissions. According to its designers, it will also produce up to 30 fewer decibels of noise, 50 percent less pollution and use 13 percent less fuel compared with its competitors. But it also brings more ... The C919 will be the largest commercial airliner built in China.
> 
> Tian Min, Chief Accountant of Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China, said, "It is more user-friendly. The space between the seats is widened. Doors for luggage compartments open downward, which makes it more convenient for passengers to stow their luggage. The windows on the plane are bigger to provide a better view of the scenery outside."


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20225.html


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

Hello,

please rename the following thread

MISC | Airbus A320 family

into

*AIRBUS | A320 News & Discussion*



Thank you very much!


----------



## sul_mp

You, smart people:

I'm an International Relations/Studies major and I'm starting to think what I'm going to do for grad school/career. Do you guys have any idea how I could blend IR and Aviation together?

Kinda off-topic, I know.


----------



## everywhere

*Shanghai to be top air cargo hub*
(China Daily USA, July 13)



> Shanghai is on course to become the world's top air cargo hub by 2015, according to the head of the city's airport authority. Speaking at the opening of a new $175 million North Asia hub by Germany's Deutsche Post DHL, Li Derun, president of Shanghai Airport Authority, said that investments by such global players at Shanghai Pudong International Airport are now driving air traffic into the city.
> 
> He said rival US industry giants United Parcel Service Inc and FedEx Corp are also planning to base their regional express hubs in the airport area, expanding their international transfer business. Pudong International Airport handled around 3.1 million metric tons of cargo in 2011, ranking it third globally behind Hong Kong International Airport and Memphis International Airport in the United States.
> 
> "We only lag behind our rivals by 500,000 to 600,000 tons," Li said. "International transfer business accounts for just 5 percent of our portfolio. To take the top spot, we need to lift this to 16 percent over the next three years." The new DHL facility in Shanghai - part of an overall expansion plan by the company in China over the next five years - will be its biggest express hub in Asia, and marks its largest single investment in China, said its executive officer Frank Appel.



more: http://europe.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2012-07/13/content_15577318.htm



*Hainan Airlines honored as "Best Airline in China" and "Best Staff Service in China" of 2012 SKYTRAX World Airline Awards*
(WCARN.com/Hainan Airlines PR, July 12)




> *Hainan Airlines Co., Ltd., the largest airline within the air transportation division of the HNA Group was awarded at the "2012 World Airline Awards" once again. SKYTRAX, a global provider of professional aviation evaluation services, announced the winners of the "2012 World Airline Awards" at the Farnborough International Airshow in London on July 12th.
> *
> 
> *Over 40 airlines from around the world assembled at the World Airline Awards to receive their accolades, which were handed out by Edward Plaisted, Chairman of SKYTRAX. Winners of all the awards, including "World's Best Airlines", are selected by more than 18.8 million air travelers from around the world.
> *
> 
> Hainan Airlines Co., Ltd., one of the SKYTRAX Five-Star Airlines, won both the "Best Airline in China" and "Best Staff Service in China" awards, marking the fourth time that the airline has won the two awards since 2008. The airline also received the awards in 2010 and 2011.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20272.html


*China Cargo codeshares with SIA Cargo*
(WCARN.com, July 12)



> *Recently, China Cargo Airlines Limited and Singapore Airlines Cargo signed a codeshare agreement on freight services between Shanghai and Singapore, which greatly enhances both parties' competitiveness on that route.*
> 
> "The codeshare partnership enables Singapore Cargo to better take part in Chinese cargo market. Meanwhile, it will provide customers with more flexible and high-quality services; the unified interface for ordering cabin space offers more choices for customers." said the SIA Cargo president Chen Kaiping.



more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20279.html



*Gov't seeks sonic boom for aviation industry*
(WCARN.com/China Daily, July 13)



> The Chinese aviation industry plans to have 170 billion ton-kilometers of air passenger and freight transport by 2020, which is almost three times 2011's number, according to an announcement by the central government on Thursday.
> 
> 
> The Several Opinions of the State Council on Promoting the Development of the Aviation Industry includes 19 items that set the aviation industry's development targets, missions and policies.
> 
> 
> Business insiders said they feel encouraged by the first State-level announcement to promote the aviation industry, although the industry's growth has slowed since the end of 2010, said Zou Jianjun, professor at the Civil Aviation Management Institute of China's department of economic management.



more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20271.html


----------



## everywhere

*Could China's "gutter oil" be used to save the environment?*
(WCARN.com/IBTimes.com, July 11)




> Instead of causing cancer, China's "gutter oil" may soon be getting a chance to help save the planet. Used cooking oil in China -- when collected from waste and refuse, it is known as "digou you", or literally "gutter oil" -- has created controversies in the past when sold illegally back to restaurants and companies to be used for human consumption.
> 
> However, recycled oils in China may soon be subject to a sophisticated multistep refining treatment to be turned into high-grade fuel for jet aircraft. The process emits considerably less carbon and reduces dependency on petroleum.
> 
> But it's not domestic Chinese firms that are taking this opportunity to soar from the sewers into the skies. Instead, a European aviation fuel company called SkyNRG may be making this bold step in repurposing waste into economic gains. Western and Chinese news media initially erroneously reported on Wednesday that KLM Royal Dutch Airlines would buy some 2,000 metric tons of used cooking oil from companies in Shanghai, later to be refined into aviation fuel.



more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20254.html


----------



## everywhere

*VSMPO will supply parts for Chinese aircraft*
(WCARN.com/RusBusiness News, July 10) 



> The VSMPO-AVISMA Corporation, OJSC, and the Chinese company, Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Co. Ltd. (SAMC) have signed a ten-year contract for purchasing of titanium forgings for the COMAC C919 Aviation Program. The contract was signed during the Farnborough International Airshow-2012, which will work till July 15.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20321.html


*Interview: Airbus sees China poised to become large aircraft market*
(Xinhua/WCARN.com, July 16)



> *China is sure to become the single largest market for aircraft in the world, said John Leahy, Chief Operating Officer-Customers at Airbus, at the Farnborough International Airshow which was closed in southwest of London on Sunday.*
> 
> In an exclusive interview with Xinhua, Leahy, who help Airbus raise market share from 18 percent in 1995 to the present 50 percent, said: "There's no doubt in my mind that China will become the single largest economy in the world and single largest for aircraft in the world. The two goes together."
> Speaking of the impact of European debt crisis, he said the crisis is over rated.
> 
> 
> "It's a financial crisis, not-necessarily a transportation crisis, we have aircraft that help reduce the crisis to running the airline, make travel less expensive." He took Airbus' new aircraft A380 as example. It consumes only 2.9 liters per hundred kilometers. "We build a way for more people to fly, more comfortably at lower cost, that's the way for the future."


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20326.html


*Farnborough Airshow Wraps up with US$72 Billion Contracts*
(WCARN.com/Xinhua, July 16)



> As this year's Farnborough International Airshow wrapped up on Sunday, orders and commitments have been confirmed worth a total of US$72 billion.
> 
> The figures covered 758 aircraft and represent a 53-percent increase on the 2010 show and close to the 2008 figure when sales peaked at US$8.8 billion.
> 
> Airshow organisers, Farnborough International Ltd, confirmed that the event attracted over 1500 exhibitors with representation right across the supply chain. Over 70 military delegations from 46 countries attended with a further 13 delegations from the civil sector.



more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20328.html


----------



## everywhere

*Swiss/Austrian seeks ATI approval to join ANA/LH Japan-Europe JV*
(WCARN.com/ATW Daily News, July 13)




> All Nippon Airways (ANA) has filed an application with the Japanese Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism for antitrust immunity (ATI) to add Swiss International Air Lines (LX) and Austrian Airlines (OS), both Lufthansa Group carriers, to its Japan-Europe joint venture (JV) with Lufthansa (LH).
> 
> According to ANA, the expanded bilateral JV between LH Group and ANA "will offer customers greater convenience and improved access to intra-Europe routes."


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20301.html



*SWISS Earns Top Honours for Its Business Class Catering*
(WCARN.com, July 13)



> Swiss International Air Lines has taken first place in the "Best Business Class Catering" category in this year's Skytrax World Airline Awards. The annual industry distinctions are based on a survey of several million air travellers by the UK-based Skytrax consultancy company.
> 
> Over 18 million air travellers from more than 100 countries have voted SWISS the carrier with the best Business Class catering in the 2012 Skytrax World Airline Awards. SWISS formally received the distinction during the biennial Farnborough International Airshow in the UK.
> 
> "We are delighted to see that the high quality of our inflight product is so appreciated by our customers," says Frank Maier, Head of Product & Services at SWISS. "Our on-board cuisine and our specifically Swiss service aspirations are key elements in our overall positioning as The Airline of Switzerland. And with our 'SWISS Taste of Switzerland' inflight catering concept for First and Business Class on intercontinental routes and our 'SWISS Traditions' product for Business Class in Europe, we strive to offer our guests an optimum of culinary variety, originality and regional flair."



more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20312.html


*Austrian Airlines begins Airbus switch from Boeing*
(WCARN.com/Reuters, July 13)



> *Austrian Airlines has begun its switch from Boeing 737 to Airbus 320 planes for medium-haul flights, it said on Friday, as it streamlines its fleet as part of an accelerated restructuring under owner Lufthansa.*
> The loss-making airline said it had signed a letter of intent for five A320s and had already taken delivery of another two, and expected the first of the new fleet to be in service by mid-October 2012.
> 
> 
> Austrian Airlines is implementing deep cost cuts as the price of Lufthansa's support for its fleet upgrade, and hopes to return to profit this year.



more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20298.html


----------



## everywhere

*Hainan Airlines to launch services to Seattle and Brussels*
(WCARN.com, July 15)



> Hainan Airlines is planning to open two international round-trip routes -- Xi'an-Beijing-Seattle and Xi'an-Beijing-Brussels -- from mid-July this year, according to informed sources from Shaanxi Entry-Exit Inspection and Quarantine Bureau.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20341.html


*Air China launches fast-track service on Rome and Milan*
(WCARN.com/ASIA Travel Tips)



> *Air China recently launched a Fast Track immigration service at the airports of Rome and Milan.*
> 
> First Class/Business Class passengers and PhoenixMiles Platinum members on flights between Rome and Beijing operated by Air China as well as First Class/Business Class passengers on flights between Milan and Beijing/Shanghai operated by Air China can now head to the specified Fast Track Pass area where they must produce their valid credentials to qualify for the service.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20340.html


*Int'l Flight Booking Available on China Southern Mobile App*
(WCARN.com, July 16)



> Recently, China Southern Airlines has upgraded its mobile app again with a new function of international flight booking. It is the first e-commerce platform on smart phones to support international ticket booking in China, which further promotes the e-commerce internationalization process of China Southern.
> 
> The China Southern mobile app uses a third-party payment platform covering China Construction Bank, Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, China Merchants Bank and other domestic major banks to meet the ticketing demand for the vast majority of credit card users.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20338.html


----------



## everywhere

*Air Busan to launch new route between Macau and Busan on July 19th*
(WCARN.com/Macau International Airport PR)




> Air Busan held an official press conference at the Macau International Airport on July 16th, 2012 announcing the new flight service connecting Busan and Macau starting from July 19th, 2012.
> 
> The airline uses Airbus 321-200, which provides 195 seats, and Boeing 737-400 aircraft, which provides 162 seats, offering two regular flights per week. Mr. Kang kyeng Dae, General Manager of Air Busan Hong Kong Branch and Ms. Suning Liu, Executive Director of Macau International Airport Company Limited (CAM), delivered speeches and exchanged souvenirs during the press conference.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20344.html


----------



## the glimpser

*Qatar Airways chosen as 'World's Best Airline' for the second time*



> Qatar Airways has won the award for the Best Airline of the World, for the second time, at the Skytrax 2012 World Airline Awards. The Best Airline of the World award, as well as the awards for best seats, best lounges and others, were announced on Thursday at the Farnborough International Airshow near London.
> 
> The World's Best Airlines 2012
> 1. Qatar Airways
> 2. Asiana Airlines
> 3. Singapore Airlines
> 4. Cathay Pacific Airways
> 5. ANA All Nippon Airways
> 6. Etihad Airways
> 7. Turkish Airlines
> 8. Emirates
> 9. Thai Airways
> 10. Malaysia Airlines


http://ph.yahoo.com/


----------



## everywhere

*IAG "Carefully Considers" the C919*
(WCARN.com/ATW Daily News, July 16)



> The International Airlines Group (IAG) signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) to "carefully consider" ordering the Chinese-produced C919 at the Farnborough Airshow.
> 
> According to the MOU, COMAC will set up a joint working group with IAG to conduct cooperation in the fields of technology and operation requirements, regulations, financing and client and product services for the C919.
> 
> According to a COMAC insider, IAG is the first non-Chinese airline to consider ordering the 150-seat aircraft. Last year, Ryanair signed a similar MOU with COMAC.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20348.html



*China to Establish Flight Delay Forecast System*
(People's Daily Online/WCARN.com, July 17)



> Since the Several Opinions of the State Council on Promoting the Development of the Aviation Industry was published on July 12, what will it bring to the development of the civil aviation industry of China and what influences will it bring to the lives of people? Regarding these questions, People's Daily had an interview with Li Jiaxiang, the director general of Civil Aviation Administration of China.
> 
> The level of safety ranks highest in the world, with major accident rate (per 1 million hours) less than 0.15. According to Li, the "Opinions" is the first state-level overall guideline designed and issued specifically to promote the development of the civil aviation industry. It is an all-round plan on the future development of the sector, proposing the idea of "people-oriented and safety first", putting continuous safety concept into practice and providing the public with safe and high-quality aviation services.
> 
> The "Opinions" outlines the goals and tasks of the civil aviation industry by 2020. The "Opinions" proposes that great efforts should be made to increase the flight punctuality rate in the future. The current 182 airports in China cannot meet the demand of the public so more airports will be built ahead of time. The "Opinions" defines ten tasks in the future development, among which the task of airport construction is quite eye-catching.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20350.html


*Chinese travelers turn to seek experience*
(China Daily USA, July 17)



> The stereotypical image of Chinese tourists abroad is of large tour groups following a guide with a red flag through sightseeing spots and shopping malls. But all that could be about to change, as the country's leading travel agencies attempt to replace traditional tour packages with high-end experiences.
> 
> On Monday, China Travel Service, a big player in the travel industry, announced it will cooperate with vacation resorts in South Korea to provide packages that appeal to well-off families, eco-golfers and winter sports enthusiasts.
> 
> "Getting in and out of a tour bus at tourist spots and being in a rush is no longer working with outbound tourists," said Zhang Ping, president of CTS. "We have to move upstream in quality and create tourism products tailored to the demands of individuals and that give people more freedom for unique experiences."



more: http://europe.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2012-07/17/content_15588868.htm


----------



## everywhere

*United passengers revolt after stranded for 3 days in China*
(WCARN.com/ABC News, July 16)



> *A United Airlines flight from Shanghai, China, to New Jersey should have taken just 13 hours, but it took some folks three days to make that trip, after a firestorm of protests, threats, even violence.*
> 
> United Flight 87 was scheduled to leave Shanghai Wednesday and bring 225 passengers to Newark Airport in New Jersey. The flight didn't land until Saturday morning after three days of cancellations, causing tense moments between passengers and United Airlines. "You get the runaround by these airlines," said passenger Steve Borowka.
> 
> "You're so powerless, just so humiliated and frustrated and you get so upset." The flight was canceled twice because of maintenance on the Boeing 777, and a third delay came because the flight crew had been on duty too long. As passengers grew frustrated by miscommunications, tempers boiled over and a fist fight broke out.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20346.html



*Chinese airlines turns profitable in June; upbeat earnings expected in Q3*
(WCARN.com, July 17)



> Chinese airlines finally turned the table in June amid the summer peak travel season and the decline in fuel price. According to the internal statistics data from the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC), Chinese airlines turned profitable in June with a total profit of 2 billion yuan, up 10 percent year-on-year.
> 
> The Chinese aviation enterprises reported a total loss of 1.37 billion yuan in May, citing depreciation of the RMB and weak passenger & cargo demand. At that time, the jet fuel price dropped slightly on a month-on-month basis while jumped 8 percent from a year earlier.
> 
> However, the business of Chinese airlines rebounded in June amid the recovering of the passenger traffic and the sliding fuel price. According to the CAAC internal figures, the total transportation turnover volume of Chinese civil aviation industry reached 4.86 billion ton-kilometers in June, up 6.6 percent year-on-year.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20356.html
*



Needles found in sandwiches on 4 Delta flights*
(WCARN.com/Associated Press, July 16)



> Delta Air Lines Inc. and the FBI are trying to figure out how needles got into turkey sandwiches served aboard four flights from Amsterdam. One passenger was injured. The airline said that what appear to be sewing needles were found in six sandwiches on Sunday.
> 
> One passenger on a flight to Minneapolis was injured, but the passenger declined to get medical attention, according to Delta spokeswoman Kristin Baur. The other needles were on two flights to Atlanta and one to Seattle.
> 
> The FBI's Atlanta office has opened a criminal investigation into the matter, the agency said in a written statement. An FBI spokesman in Atlanta did not immediately return a phone message seeking comment.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20345.html





*Axed BA Crew Back*
(The Sun/WCARN.com, July 17)



> Five cabin crew axed by British Airways at the height of the bitter strike two years ago are back at work. BA last night confirmed a number of former rebels -- fired for criticising the business -- had been let off.
> 
> In a statement, the airline said: "British Airways has made the decision to allow some individuals the opportunity to return to work." BA have also reinstated staff discounts and loyalty bonuses for strikers.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20357.html


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

I repeat once more:



Deadeye Reloaded said:


> Hello,
> 
> please rename the following thread
> 
> MISC | Airbus A320 family
> 
> into
> 
> *AIRBUS | A320 News & Discussion*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## everywhere

*Hainan Airlines cleared to start Chicago flights with 787s*
(WCARN.com/The Wall Street Journal, July 18)




> *China's Hainan Airlines secured approval from regulators to start its second U.S. service, and plans to launch flights from Beijing to Chicago next year with Boeing Co. 787 Dreamliners. *
> 
> Hainan already flies from the Chinese capital to Seattle and Toronto, and in March signed a marketing pact with American Airlines to cross-sell each others' flights. The Chinese airline had already identified Seattle as a likely destination for its yet-to-be-delivered 787s.
> 
> It said in its application to the U.S. Department of Transportation that it would use the Dreamliner "or equivalent longhaul aircraft in its fleet" to start four weekly Chicago flights.


 
more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20398.html


*Spring Airlines blacklists passengers who receives delay compensations*
(WCARN.com, July 18)



> *Chinese low-cost carrier Spring Airlines blacklisted passengers who claimed compensation for flight delays, the reporter learned from a customer of the airline.*
> 
> "I didn't expect that I would be blacklisted by Spring Airlines, after I've received a 200 yuan delay compensation from the airline," passenger Ms Liu told the reporter.
> 
> 
> *Delays and Compensations*
> 
> In mid-April, Ms Liu purchased a Spring Airlines ticket from Shanghai Pudong to Harbin -- flight 9C8511 -- which was scheduled to take off at 5:05 p.m. on April 30 and arrive in Harbin at 7:45 p.m. the same day. On that day, Ms Liu checked in at least two hours before the flight took off and waited to board the plane.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20397.html


*CAAC approves two int'l cargo services*
(WCARN.com, July 19)



> *Recently, the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) has given the green light to two cargo services operated by two foreign airlines.*
> 
> From August 13, 2012, U.S.-based Evergreen International Airlines will launch a New York-Hahn-Almaty-Chongqing/Chongqing-Shanghai-Nagoya-Anchorage-Chicago-New York cargo service. The cargo route will be operated once a week using a Boeing 747-200 freighter.
> 
> Besides, approved by the CAAC, Iran Air will launch a round-trip cargo flight linking Teheran, Iran and Shanghai, China from September 1, 2012. It will be operated once a week using a Boeing 747 freighter.



http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20412.html


----------



## everywhere

*Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport to be expanded*
(Want China Times, July 20)



> A total of NT$300 billion (US$10 billion) will be spent on the renovation of Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport, the major airport serving Taipei, Taiwan's transportation minister, Mao Chi-kuo, said July 18.
> 
> "There will be a new terminal and a new runway at the airport. The construction will be completed by 2018," Mao said.
> 
> Mao made his remarks when he was visiting the construction site at the airport, where Terminal I is being renovated. He said that it has been a difficult project because the terminal has been under construction while it has been under operation at the same time.


more:http://www.wantchinatimes.com/news-subclass-cnt.aspx?cid=1102&MainCatID=11&id=20120720000015


*Qantas Un-Australian, says Etihad boss James Hogan*
(The Australian/WCARN.com, July 23)



> Etihad Airways chief executive James Hogan has blasted Qantas for being un-Australian in its campaign to undermine his airline's investment in Virgin Australia and has pledged that the Abu Dhabi-based carrier will never seek to control Virgin.
> 
> Melbourne-born Mr Hogan said Qantas's hostile reaction to Etihad's bid to increase its shareholding in Virgin to 10 percent was a ploy to distract from Qantas's own failings.
> 
> Etihad yesterday won approval from the Foreign Investment Review Board to lift its stake in Virgin from 5 percent to 10 percent. It is understood it was given the green light because 10 percent was not close to a controlling interest and was lower than the shareholdings of existing foreign shareholders Virgin Group, which has 26 percent, and Air New Zealand, with 19.9 percent.



more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20458.html


----------



## everywhere

*China edges open its low-altitude airspace*
(WCARN.com/Global Times, July 23)



> China will further relax its ban on low-altitude airspace for private use, China's top economic planning body announced Friday. China would also boost the number of cities and facilities available for general aviation, said Huang Min, director-general of the Department of Basic Industries at the National Development and Reform Commission, at a press conference Friday, with the commission coordinating with government bureaus to achieve airspace reform.
> 
> One of the two categories of civil aviation, general aviation refers to all flights other than military and scheduled airline passenger and cargo flights. Most of the world's air traffic falls into this category. Military control of airspace below 1,000 meters has for decades stifled the general aviation market of China, slowing down development of the civil industry, experts explained.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20465.html


*Taiwan, a difficult place to take-off from*
(The Wall Street Journal/WCARN.com, July 22)



> Taiwan's flag carrier, China Airlines Ltd., has struggled to clear both internal and external hurdles in its efforts to expand beyond its borders. For its part, the carrier, Taiwan's largest airline by revenue, has had a less-than-stellar safety record - four deadly accidents between the 1994 and 2002, including a crash in Nagoya, Japan, in 1994 that killed 264 people.
> 
> Further hampering growth, the airline was until recently banned from operating direct flights to mainland China, which considers the island a rogue territory. Those restrictions have eased since diplomatic relations between Beijing and Taipei began to thaw in 2008, though some limitations remain.
> 
> The airline's president, Huang-Hsiang Sun, a 64-year-old industry veteran, sat down with Joanne Chiu in Beijing to discuss how the carrier plans to rebuild its image, what its plans are for the cross-strait market, and what measures it will take to offset falling revenue contributions from its air-cargo business. The following interview has been edited.


full interview: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20466.html


----------



## everywhere

*Boeing, Korean Air announce orders for two 777-300ERs*
(WCARN.com/Boeing PR, July 20)



> *Boeing and Korean Air today finalized an order for two 777-300ERs (Extended Range) airplanes. The order is valued at US$596 million at Boeing list prices.*
> 
> "Korean Air has been a valued Boeing customer for over five decades and we are honored the airline has again chosen the 777-300ER to expand its long-haul fleet," said Ihssane Mounir, vice president of Sales and Marketing for Greater China and Korea, Boeing Commercial Airplanes.
> 
> "The 777-300ERs advanced technology and innovative features will continue to provide the airline with tremendous economics and reliability. Korean Air's growing fleet of Boeing twin-aisle airplanes validates its commitment to excellence in flight."


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20447.html



*Korean Air reports quarterly loss due to weak cargo business, currency*
(WCARN.com/Associated Press, July 19)



> *Korean Air Line Co. reported a second quarter loss on Thursday as the global economic slowdown hurt its cargo business and a decline in the local currency made servicing its foreign debt more expensive.*
> 
> South Korea's largest airline said its April-June net loss totaled 159 billion won (US$140 million) on revenue of 3.3 trillion won.The flag carrier said the performance of its cargo business reflected South Korea's sluggish exports.
> 
> Cargo shipments decreased by around 12 percent from the same period a year earlier due to a sharp fall in cargos bound for Europe and America. The fall in the South Korean won against the dollar increased Korean Air's interest payments on its foreign-currency debt, raising overall expenses even as fuel costs stabilized, it said.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20426.html


*Changes to Qantas Executive Team*
(WCARN.com/Qantas PR)



> Qantas Group Chief Executive Officer Alan Joyce announced today that, effective October 31, Brett Johnson would retire after more than 17 years as the Group's General Counsel.
> 
> "Brett has had a major impact on the success of Qantas and his sound advice to the Board and me has been invaluable over many years," Mr Joyce said. "We wish Brett well in the next stage of his career."
> 
> Mr Johnson said he was sad to leave Qantas but was excited about the next phase of his career. "Being General Counsel of this great Australian icon has been an honour and I have enjoyed working with all Qantas employees, particularly the great professionals within Qantas Legal," Mr Johnson said.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20471.html


----------



## everywhere

*S. Korea's air cargo traffic drops in first half of 2012*
(Shanghai Daily/Xinhua, July 24)



> SEOUL, July 24 (Xinhua) -- South Korea's air cargo traffic decreased 1.4 percent in the first six months of this year compared with the same period in 2011 in the face of global economic woes, the government said Tuesday.
> 
> The country's air cargo traffic stood at about 1.72 million tons in the January-June period, down 1.4 percent from 1.74 million tons a year before, according to the Ministry of Land, Transport and Maritime Affairs.


more: http://www.shanghaidaily.org/article/article_xinhua.asp?id=84940


*Li Jiaxiang: CAAC Encourages Development of Low-Cost Airlines*
(WCARN.com, July 23)



> The Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) encourages the development of low-cost airlines, which can not only reduce passengers' travel cost, but also help achieve the popularization of air travel in China, said a senior aviation official in Beijing on July 20.
> 
> Low-cost airline is a service sector that employs a strategy of taking passengers' concern over prices into account. As the nation's civil aviation watchdog, CAAC encourages the development of low-cost airline, for it can not only reduce passengers' travel cost, but also help achieve the popularization of air travel in China, said Li Jiaxiang, head of CAAC at a press conference held by the State Council Information Office (SCIO) in Beijing on July 20.
> 
> "As for government policies, we are generally open-ending to back up the development of low-cost carriers," said Li Jiaxiang. The National Development and Reform Committee (NDRC) and CAAC have related coordinating policies to encourage airlines to cut prices. Besides, CAAC always puts restriction on price rises, but not for price-cutting, since lower prices will create more convenience for air passengers.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20478.html



*Lufthansa axes Jakarta and Singapore from Munich*
(WCARN.com/Business Traveller Asia, July 23)



> After October 14, Lufthansa will drop its direct flight between Munich and Jakarta which stops en route in Singapore.
> 
> Currently Lufthansa serves both Asian cities five times a week from Munich with an A340-300.
> 
> "We regret that Lufthansa will no longer connect these two Asian cities with Munich," says Thomas Kluehr, the Executive Board member in charge of Munich Services.



more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20485.html


----------



## everywhere

*CAAC Dismisses Allegation of White Elephant Airports*
(CRI English, July 25)



> Responding to a recent Forbes article which claims that 82 planned Chinese airports would be an unnecessary waste of resources, the General Administration of Civil Aviation of China (CAAC) refutes the allegation, saying the airports stand as practical planning and they look forward to accommodating the country's growing air-travel needs, Global Times reports.
> 
> The CAAC announced last week that China plans to build 82 new airports and expand 101 existing ones during the 12th five-year plan, from 2011 to 2015. Citing a 2 billion yuan (US$313 million) loss from 130 existing airports in 2011, the report in the biweekly magazine cast doubts on the usefulness of new airports.
> 
> Accepting the financial loss as a fact, CAAC Director-General Li Jiaxiang, however, says the financial losses for those airports is not because there are too many of them, which would cause overcapacity and price wars among airports, but it was the shortage of them that makes running the airports exceptionally costly and air tickets so expensive that many travelers opt out of flying.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20518.html


*PAL eyes $300-M savings by flying new planes*
(The Philippine Star, July 25)



> MANILA, Philippines - Flag carrier Philippine Airlines Inc. (PAL), a unit of diversified conglomerate San Miguel Corp. (SMC), could save as much as $300 million a year from the use of new Boeing 777 aircrafts from Boeing Co. for long-haul routes while redeploying other jets to handle shorter routes and expects to breakeven for fiscal year 2012.
> 
> PAL and SMC president Ramon Ang said in an interview with reporters during the cocktail reception for its third new B777-300ER that the use of the new aircrafts would increase the airline’s efficiency and profitability.
> 
> The 370-seater B777s currently fly to Vancouver, Japan, Hong Kong, Australia and Japan via Cebu and each B777 has two of the largest and most powerful commercial jet engines – the GE90-115BL. The aircraft boasts of exceptional fuel economy, efficiency, reliability and high levels of cabin comfort for its passengers, combined with unmatched levels of payload (28 tons of cargo) and range (7,825 nautical miles).


more: http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?publicationSubCategoryId=66&articleId=830870


----------



## everywhere

*China Southern to launch Guangzhou-Los Angeles A380 route from Oct. 12*
(WCARN.com, July 26)



> *China Southern Airlines will put Airbus A380 super jumbo on its Guangzhou-Los Angeles route on daily basis starting from Oct. 12, 2012, according to sources from Airline Route.*
> 
> This marks the first international route for China Southern A380 super jumbo almost one year after the airline received its first A380 aircraft on Oct. 15, 2011. The A380 will replace the current Boeing 777-200ER to operate the service.
> 
> The Los Angeles-bound flight leaves Guangzhou at 21:00, with arrival in Los Angeles at 18:50, while the Guangzhou-bound flight departs from Los Angeles at 23:30, with arrival in Guangzhou at 05:50 (all local time). Reservation for the A380 flight has been available from July 26.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20543.html


*Global body says Indian aviation sector "in crisis"*
(WCARN.com/AFP, July 25)



> *India's highly competitive aviation sector is in "crisis", crippled by high costs, exorbitant airport charges and taxes, the global aviation industry's chief said on Wednesday.*
> 
> India's major carriers lost close to US$2 billion in the last fiscal year to March 2012 and are carrying debts of US$20 billion, International Air Transport Association (IATA) chief Tony Tyler said.
> 
> "India's aviation is in a multi-faceted crisis. Before the aviation sector can deliver greater benefits to the Indian economy, this crisis must be resolved," Tyler told a business audience in New Delhi.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20551.html


*Tibet Airlines to launch Lhasa-Chongqing-Shanghai flight from August*
(WCARN.com, July 25)



> *Tibet Airlines, a regional subsidiary of Air China, will launch a new flight linking Lhasa, the capital city of Tibet Autonomous Region and Shanghai with a stopover in Chongqing starting from August, the reporter learned from the airline on July 25.*
> 
> Tibet Airlines, the first plateau-based air transport company in China, will celebrate its 1st anniversary on July 26, 2012.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20553.html


----------



## everywhere

*Okay Air takes delivery of its sixth MA60*
(WCARN.com, July 26)



> *China's regional carrier Okay Airways held a brief ceremony to welcome the arrival of its sixth MA60 at Tianjin Binhai International Airport on July 26, 2012.*
> 
> Okay Airways introduced its first MA60 aircraft in 2008 and became the first customer of the MA60 aircraft in China. The airline plays a pioneer role in the commercial operation and promotion of the domestic-made aircraft.
> 
> The regional carrier continued to introduce MA60s in the past 5 years under the policy of the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) to encourage the development of regional aviation.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20552.html


*Beijing Capital Airlines launches "S-class" high-end product*
(WCARN.com, July 26)



> *Beijing Capital Airlines Co., Ltd., a subsidiary of Hainan Airlines, has launched a high-end product named "S-class", in order to meet the sales demand in summer peak season. The new product will help travelers get rid of the trouble of ticket shortage as passengers can book tickets directly from the airline's official website.*


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20550.html


*Vietnam Airlines compensates passengers 100,000 yuan for one-day delay*
(WCARN.com, July 25)



> On July 22, Vietnam Airlines Corporation's flight VN553 from Chengdu to Hanoi was delayed for 24 hours due to mechanical problems. Passengers were paid 1,000 yuan each for compensation. Vietnam Airlines paid almost 100 passengers with a sum of near 100,000 yuan for delay compensation, which is the airline's biggest passenger compensation in China.
> 
> *Passengers: Travel Schedules Have to Be Cut Short*
> 
> It is learned that about 100 passengers were onboard, most of whom were tourists of several travel agencies, along with some individual travelers. Many of them planned to visit Vietnam for 6 days and were intended to leave Chengdu at 4:00 p.m. on July 22 and come back on July 29. However, they were informed that the flight had been delayed.
> 
> Vietnam Airlines launches flights between Chengdu and Hanoi on Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays; so if passengers were not intended to come back Chengdu on July 27, they had to wait till July 29. After negotiations, passengers decided to cut short their original 6-day Vietnam travel schedule and still come back on July 27; However, they insisted the airline to compensate for delay before the aircraft took off.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20528.html


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

What about ORLY?


----------



## [email protected]

x-type said:


> geez can you use internet?!
> at FCO your arriving and departing terminals are some 400 metres far from each other. so you can be iraqi citizen traveling to East Timor - you will have enough time.


Seeing as he is obviously a Russian citizen he has to pass through immigration at FCO when flying SVO-FCO-BRI, because FCO is his point of entry into the EU. So that takes some time.

However, a transit time of 3h 25min and 2h 40 min is perfectly fine. The general rule of thumb is to allow for a transit time of at least 1h 30min when you have to pass immigration and customs between your connecting flights.


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

[email protected] said:


> Seeing as he is obviously a Russian citizen he has to pass through immigration at FCO when flying SVO-FCO-BRI, because FCO is his point of entry into the EU. So that takes some time.
> 
> However, a transit time of 3h 25min and 2h 40 min is perfectly fine. The general rule of thumb is to allow for a transit time of at least 1h 30min when you have to pass immigration and customs between your connecting flights.


Thank you! x-type only writes mat and swears. But I always fly only Aeroflot where it is possible:cheers:. So, here suit only transit SU 2402 - AZ 1613. And SU 2402 arrive at 09:50 AM, and AZ 1613 has departure at 13:15 PM, because it is timetable to Bari (6 flights):
7:00 AM
9:20 AM 
13:15 PM
17:25 PM
20:15 PM
21:30 PM.
There are no alternatives. Where did you see 2h40min?
And what about Orly?
And I will fly in March to Toulouse (22.03):
UN 357 
arrive at 11:40
AF 6126 departure at 14:20.
P.S. I bought tickets to BRI!


----------



## poshbakerloo

A decent hotel is very important, but also comfortable seats in waiting areas! So many have the thin, hard, padded chairs! If your flight is delayed by 3 hours you need somewhere nice to sit.


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

I repeat my question!:


A11 LJUBLJANA said:


> What about ORLY?


----------



## C-Falke

Why not SU/AF via CDG? SU has several codeahare agreements with AF. So it should be possible to have the complete routing on one single ticket:
SVO-CDG-TLS. Benefits: your luggage will be checked for the destination airport, so you don't have to carry your luggage from one flight to another. Same with your boarding passes. Just pass the immigration and security check at CDG and proceed to your departure gate. If you miss your connection flight due to delays, your airline will care for you to get a new connection flight.

If the connection time in ORY is enough, no idea ...


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

I live in Moscow near VKO, so, in CDG is no transition for 2C and 1.
Do you know, that T1 is in north and 2 in south?!
So, I ask about ORY. Shall I choose from 11:40 flight from VKO to 14:20 to TLS or 15:10 flight?


----------



## Equario

I would also add cultural centre.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Do you mean a museum or a live stage where performers can actually perform live?


----------



## Equario

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Do you mean a museum or a live stage where performers can actually perform live?


Could be both, depending on the size of airport. It can also include workshop, where passengers can create some certain things.


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

A11 LJUBLJANA said:


> I repeat my question!:


What about Orly?!


----------



## sc4

Napping booths for rent by the hour


----------



## fieldsofdreams

sc4 said:


> Napping booths for rent by the hour


Interesting. Will it have bunk beds too for rent as well in case groups travel from one place to another?


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

A11 LJUBLJANA said:


> What about Orly?!


 or choose PRG/BRU


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

I just chosen MUC:
SU 2322-LH 2218


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

A11 LJUBLJANA;971229 82 said:


> I just chosen MUC:
> SU 2322-LH 2218


And what about Franz Josef Strauß? Is 3:40 (time of tr.) OK?


----------



## C-Falke

It's enough time for transit between both terminals in MUC.


----------



## NTprime

All of the above. The more variety, the better.

Amenities will definitely help ease the boredom with long transit times. Especially amenities geared towards children who get cranky quite easily. Video game arcade, perhaps? Or a daycare complete with toys and nannies?

How about mini-karaoke bars (provided they are in sound-proof rooms)?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I'd love to see karaoke in Philippine, Korean, and Japanese airports, given its popularity. Plus daycare? Hmmm it might be nice, but I wonder how that'll work if a kid's parents are away for some time. As for a video game arcade, I'd model the one in SIN where it has even an XBox Lounge.


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

C-Falke said:


> It's enough time for transit between both terminals in MUC.


 Thank you! Say me, please, how can I get to the next terminal?
P.S. Last Saturday I flew to BRI. So, I arrive to FCO, went to passp. cont., had my luggage, go by foot to T1 from T3(but it was 3 min. by foot). In T1 registered, pass sec. cont., and went to the gate.


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

My plan to TLS is cancelled. Now only advices about MUC


----------



## the glimpser

*What they don't tell you in the plane safety demo*



> You’ve heard it over and over: put on your own oxygen mask before helping those around you. But the safety demos never tell you why that’s so important. The reason? You might only have 15 or 20 seconds in the event of a cabin decompression, during which all oxygen would be sucked out of the plane (and your lungs), before you’d experience confusion and a euphoric stoned state, at which point you might forget everything you heard during the safety demo (if in fact you even listened, which you probably didn't).
> 
> In 30 to 45 seconds you'd probably pass out. So it’s important to act quickly. (I think that if the standard safety announcement explained some of these fine points, people might put down their newspapers.) Andy and Diane, our instructors, also explained what else to expect during a sudden decompression: a burning smell from the oxygen canisters, severe vibration, a rapid descent (typically a drop of 20,000 feet in just 3 or 4 minutes), and an automated announcement telling you what to expect (because, obviously, the crew would have their own masks on and wouldn’t be able to communicate with passengers).
> 
> Some of the finer points of flight safety may seem particularly arcane, but there's a reason for every detail. If you’ve ever bothered, for example, to look at the safety card in the seat back pocket, you may have noticed that the correct brace position is to put your hands on your head, but not in just any slipshod fashion (and definitely not with the fingers locked together). See how the illustration shows one hand over the other? Is that just arbitrary? No as it turns out. Should something fall on you during a crash landing, you want to protect at least one hand (preferably the one you write with) because you’ll need it to unbuckle your seat belt when it’s safe to do so. Your other hand is in that position to provide some protection to your "strong" hand, which will be doing the unbuckling.
> 
> Speaking of the whys, just why do airlines dim the cabin lights during nighttime takeoffs and landings? You guessed it: to help adjust your eyes to the dark (either inside a smoke-filled cabin or on a darkened runway). And why do some airlines ask that you keep your shoes on (except high heels, which can tear the slide) when taking off and landing? Because the runway might be burning hot after you jump down the slide.


More:
http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/blog/by-date/01/2013/


----------



## maxx22st

American Airlines and US Airways agree to merge and create world's biggest airline


----------



## timo9

^^


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

What can smb say about MUC


----------



## Joseph85

Edit.


----------



## IlhamBXT

If you Mac Donald Douglas Fans you can Joint this "Sayonara Flight" with Japan Airlines :cheers:



> JAL Schedules Final MD90 Service on 30MAR13
> by JL
> Update at 0700GMT 11MAR13
> 
> JAL on 30MAR13 is scheduled to operate FINAL MD90 service after 17 years of service. Last flight is scheduled to be Hiroshima – Tokyo Haneda. Reservation for this final service is already sold out.
> 
> JL1614 HIJ1940 – 2055HND M90 30MAR13
> 
> MD90 aircraft entered operation with Japan Air System (JAS) in 1996. Note planned MD90 final flight remains subject to change.
> 
> (Visited 391 times, 391 visits today)



source:http://airlineroute.net/2013/03/11/jl-m90-mar13/


----------



## Joseph85

EZE is the airline that connects city five continents, connects with 41 airports

Here is a table of flights Ezeiza, AEP is for flights within Argentina and regional



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tandax

Tandax said:


> Here is the official stats from the Department of Infrastructure and Transport (BITRE) website: http://www.bitre.gov.au/publications/ongoing/airport_traffic_data.aspx
> Top 10 Australian airports for total pax for the year ending December 2012:
> 
> Sydney 37,011,392 +3.7%
> Melbourne 28,917,592 +4.5%
> Brisbane 21,084,814 +3.7%
> Perth 12,618,339 +11.0%
> Adelaide 7,066,895 +0.6%
> Gold Coast 5,679,309 +7.2%
> Cairns 4,080,644 +5.6%
> Canberra 3,065,893 -4.4%
> Darwin 1,940,796 +2.7%
> Hobart 1,919,026 +4.0%
> 
> Perth is by far the fastest growing airport with 11% while Canberra is the only airport in negative growth -4.4% on that list.


----------



## noir-dresses

Cant see why Emirates would want to fly to Darwin in the near future. They have expressed interest that they will be flying they're soon.


----------



## IlhamBXT

ANA Confirmed to 5 Star Airlines ^^

http://www.airlinequality.com/news/29032013_ANA.htm













> *Japan's largest airline, ANA All Nippon Airways achieves 5-Star Airline rating
> 
> 29th March 2013 - London, UK​*
> In the latest Skytrax Airline Star Rating review, Japan's largest airline, ANA All Nippon Airways has been elevated to the exclusive 5-Star Airline Rating, reflecting the high quality of Airport and Onboard product and service standards of ANA All Nippon Airways.
> 
> The exclusive, top-tier 5-Star Rating is only awarded to airlines achieving the highest Quality performance, and importantly, this focuses on the airline's ability to deliver this on a consistent basis. ANA today becomes the seventh member of a select group of 5-Star Airlines joining Asiana Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Hainan Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Qatar Airways and Singapore Airlines.
> 
> "We have worked closely to monitor and assess the ANA Quality improvement across both front-line staff service and product areas during the past 2 years, and we are delighted today to be announcing their upgrade to the very exclusive group of 5-Star Airlines", said Edward Plaisted of Skytrax. "With any Star Ranking upgrade, Skytrax put a lot of trust in an airline to maintain and develop quality levels, and we have every confidence that the high standards being achieved by ANA can be both maintained and strengthened as we look ahead."
> 
> "The real determinant behind ANA's success in achieving this 5-Star Airline rating is their front-line staff, in the airport environment and onboard their flights. These ANA staff deliver a truly 5-Star level of customer service ... efficient, consistent, gracious and with a genuine smile" added Plaisted.
> 
> ANA’s President & CEO, Shinichiro Ito comments: "ANA Group aims to become Asia's 1 airline for customer satisfaction under our mid-term business strategy, achieving 5-Star status by fiscal year 2012 was an important target for us. six other airlines have achieved 5-Star status and, as the first Japanese to achieve this stature, we are extremely proud of this accomplishment. an airline providing an extensive range of services, we are continuously about ways in which we can improve our customer offer and build the of the ANA brand. We have worked hard to improve the quality of our and services, both on the ground and in the air, and I’m delighted that has recognized this accomplishment. SKYTRAX has an extremely high of not only our products, including our aircraft and our in-flight but also of the impeccable service levels provided by our frontline "


----------



## [email protected]

*Aircraft Orders*

I don't think there has ever been a time where airlines had ordered that many aircrafts as now. Rarely did one of them order more than 100 jets at any given time, now we even have 2 airlines with more than 500! orders in the books.

So I decided to create a little list:

By number of ordered jets. (Options are excluded)

*543*: Lion Air (201xB737MAX, 109xA320neo, 90xB739, 65xA321neo, 60xA320, 13xB738, 5xB787-8)

*521*: American Airlines (130xA321neo, 119xA321, 104xB738, 100xB737MAX, 30xB787-9, 15xB777-3, 12xB787-8, 11xA319)

*373*: Southwest Airlines (186xB737-7, 150xB737MAX, 37xB738)

*355*: Air Asia (264xA320neo, 91XA320)

*248*: United Airlines (100xB737MAX, 77XB739, 30xB787-8, 25xA350-9, 14xB787-9, 2xB738)

*230*: Air China (133xB738, 20xA321, 20xC919, 15xB787-9, 13xA333, 10xA350-9, 9xB777-3, 5xB747-8, 3xA320, 1xA332, 1xB737-7)

*201*: IndiGo (150x A320neo, 51x A320)

*193*: Emirates (64xB777-3, 59xA380, 50xA350-9, 20xA350-10)

*192*: China Eastern (100xA320, 43xB738, 20xB777-3, 20xC919, 8xA330, 1xA321)

*189*: Aeroflot (50xMS-21, 25xB738, 22xB787-8, 21xSSJ-100, 18xA350-8, 15xB737-7, 13xB777-3, 10xB739, 5xA320, 5xA321, 4xA350-9, 1xA319)

*176*: Lufthansa (60xA320neo, 50xA320, 40xA321neo, 13xB747-8, 9xA380, 2xA321, 1xA330, 1xA319)

*175*: Ryanair (175xB738)

*170*: Qatar Airways (43xA350-9, 37xA350-10, 30xA320neo, 25xB787-8, 14xA321neo, 10xA380, 6xA319neo, 5xB777-3)




In order to place more emhasis on the size of the ordered aircrafts I did another list where I gave 1 point for all narrow-body aircrafts, 2 points for all wide-body aircrafts and 3 points for A380 & B747-8.

578: American Airlines
548: Lion Air
445: Emirates
373: Southwest Airlines
355: Air Asia
317: United Airlines
300: Qatar Airways
288: Air China
246: Aeroflot
221: Lufthansa
220: China Eastern
201: IndiGo
175: Ryanair


----------



## QatPhils

Congrats to ANA!!


----------



## Skyline_

So, which is the largest airport in the world, in terms of size? Including number of runways, surface of terminals etc.


----------



## Letniczka

big-dog said:


> Here's the official top 50 airports of China in 2012,


These are only CAAC airports. You must not forget chinese airports in Hongkong, Macau, and Taiwan (Kaohsiung, Taichung, Taipei Songshan, Taipei Taoyuan).


----------



## Tandax

Taiwan can't be included because its not part of China.:no:


----------



## Letniczka

Tandax said:


> Taiwan can't be included because its not part of China.:no:


Of course Taiwan is a part of China. It's not a part of the People's Republic of China, but it still belongs to China. A different political system doesn't mean anything, since only people, their habits, language, economical, financial relationships count. Same as Hongkong's "one country - two systems". The only one important difference is; Hongkong and the PRC have one army, Taiwan and the PRC have two. But who cares. Belongs Japan to USA or Australia due to their defence matters?
Taiwan's economy depends mainly on Mainland today, so would Beijing cut all connections, Taiwan would fall and no one would want to help. One competitor even less! We live not in the 1950s more as everything changed in the past 20 years - in Europa, in Arab countries, and in China too.


----------



## Mr.Falcon

^^
So Zurich is in Germany hno:


----------



## hkskyline

Taiwan and Hong Kong are a part of China, but the CAAC only governs airports in mainland China, thus will not have Taiwanese or Hong Kong data. People need to seek separate sources to piece together the big picture.


----------



## Tandax

Letniczka said:


> Of course Taiwan is a part of China. It's not a part of the People's Republic of China, but it still belongs to China. A different political system doesn't mean anything, since only people, their habits, language, economical, financial relationships count. Same as Hongkong's "one country - two systems". The only one important difference is; Hongkong and the PRC have one army, Taiwan and the PRC have two. But who cares. Belongs Japan to USA or Australia due to their defence matters?
> Taiwan's economy depends mainly on Mainland today, so would Beijing cut all connections, Taiwan would fall and no one would want to help. One competitor even less! We live not in the 1950s more as everything changed in the past 20 years - in Europa, in Arab countries, and in China too.


So by your logic, South Korea is part of North Korea then and why would Beijing cut all connections with Taiwan and why would no one want to help? 

Taiwan sovereignty has always been a sensitive issue and unfortunately the UN have not recognized as its own country. The reason why the UN did not mention anything about Taiwan's sovereignty is because China has a veto power in UN and China wanted to claim Taiwan as part of China. But the truth is, China has no power or any control over Taiwan (unlike HK and Macau) and the ROC Taiwan has never been under the jurisdiction of PRC China.

Whatever you believe, just don't ever mention to the citizens of Taiwan that Taiwan is part of China.


----------



## hkskyline

Tandax said:


> So by your logic, South Korea is part of North Korea then and why would Beijing cut all connections with Taiwan and why would no one want to help?
> 
> Taiwan sovereignty has always been a sensitive issue and unfortunately the UN have not recognized as its own country. The reason why the UN did not mention anything about Taiwan's sovereignty is because China has a veto power in UN and China wanted to claim Taiwan as part of China. But the truth is, China has no power or any control over Taiwan (unlike HK and Macau) and the ROC Taiwan has never been under the jurisdiction of PRC China.
> 
> Whatever you believe, just don't ever mention to the citizens of Taiwan that Taiwan is part of China.


There are flights between mainland China and Taiwan. I have a thread about the development on these flights right here in this section.

The fact is, only a handful of countries recognize Taipei over Beijing. The vast majority of the international community recognize Beijing as the sole legitimate government of China, and this stance is repeated across international NGO's as well.

The ROC is merely in name only. The Nationalists lost the civil war and thought they had a legitimate claim to break off in a distant province. However, this is actually contradictory, as even the Taiwan vehicle license plates clearly state they are Taiwan Province, meaning Taipei still believes in reunification with the mainland with the Nationalists back in power.

Think some people don't understand the political situation and jump to misinformed quick conclusions.


----------



## Tandax

hkskyline said:


> The fact is, only a handful of countries recognize Taipei over Beijing. The vast majority of the international community recognize Beijing as the sole legitimate government of China, and this stance is repeated across international NGO's as well.
> 
> The ROC is merely in name only. The Nationalists lost the civil war and thought they had a legitimate claim to break off in a distant province. However, this is actually contradictory, as even the Taiwan vehicle license plates clearly state they are Taiwan Province, meaning Taipei still believes in reunification with the mainland with the Nationalists back in power.
> 
> Think some people don't understand the political situation and jump to misinformed quick conclusions.


The reason why Taiwan won't get recognized by the international community is because China will put diplomatic pressures and sanctions on countries that want to recognize Taiwan as an independent country and of course no country would want to do that because every country wants to do business with Chinahno:

Although the relations between ROC and PRC have improved in recent times, this doesn't mean reunification will happen anytime soon. In fact, you couldn't be further from the truth, i have lived in Taiwan for over 2 years and i can assure you the overwhelming vast majority of Taiwanese do not want reunification. They are proud of their national identity, democracy and their human rights which China have an appalling record. 

Like i said before, PRC have never set foot in Taiwan and they never will and due to PRC's claim of sovereignty over Taiwan and repeated military threats, a formal declaration of independence from ROC could lead to an all out war and you can bet your bottom dollar the military of ROC will fight tooth and nail to the death for Taiwan and their big ally, the mighty United States of America will be helping them too.

So really China is just a big bully and as for misinformed quick conclusions, i understand you are obviously a PRC one-country supporter and i am not, so i respect your views and you respect mine OK.


----------



## hkskyline

Tandax said:


> The reason why Taiwan won't get recognized by the international community is because China will put diplomatic pressures and sanctions on countries that want to recognize Taiwan as an independent country and of course no country would want to do that because every country wants to do business with Chinahno:
> 
> Although the relations between ROC and PRC have improved in recent times, this doesn't mean reunification will happen anytime soon. In fact, you couldn't be further from the truth, i have lived in Taiwan for over 2 years and i can assure you the overwhelming vast majority of Taiwanese do not want reunification. They are proud of their national identity, democracy and their human rights which China have an appalling record.
> 
> Like i said before, PRC have never set foot in Taiwan and they never will and due to PRC's claim of sovereignty over Taiwan and repeated military threats, a formal declaration of independence from ROC could lead to an all out war and you can bet your bottom dollar the military of ROC will fight tooth and nail to the death for Taiwan and their big ally, the mighty United States of America will be helping them too.
> 
> So really China is just a big bully and as for misinformed quick conclusions, i understand you are obviously a PRC one-country supporter and i am not, so i respect your views and you respect mine OK.


China as a nation has always included Taiwan. Taiwan was clearly imperial territory during Qing Dynasty times, the last dynasty before the republican revolution. The fact that a different political party took over China after the revolution and subsequent civil war does not mean suddenly Taiwan left China. This is not the Nationalists' stance, who insist to this day they want to be the legitimate ruler of China, but until that can happen (which will not), they have to settle that Taiwan is ruled by them, not by the Communist Party.

No succession ever took place. The Nationalists lost the civil war, and retreated in disgrace to Taiwan. They have no legitimate legal claim, as losers of the civil war, to declare independence when they are no longer a legitimate ruling government. They're lucky the Communists never bothered to march to Taiwan to weed them out, but the fact that it was not done is not an attestation of any independence claims. The Nationalists were just lucky.

The One China policy is widely accepted worldwide. I would doubt China can effectively bully the US to accept it, definitely not in the 1970's when relations normalized and China was a poor agricultural nation.


----------



## Joseph85

Air Lease Corporation Announces the Placement of Six New Boeing 737-800s with Aerolíneas Argentinas

Today Air Lease Corporation (AL) announced a lease agreement with Aerolíneas Argentinas for six new Boeing 737-800 aircraft, each on lease for twelve years. The aircraft are scheduled for delivery between November 2014 and February 2016.

“ALC continues to expand our relationships globally with airlines that have strong operational and growth plans. We are pleased to add Aerolíneas Argentinas as a new customer and look forward to working with them in the years to come,” said Matt Stevens, Air Lease Corporation’s Marketing Manager of Latin America.

“For the last four years Aerolíneas Argentinas has been committed to a solid business plan focusing on our domestic and regional core route network. As the fleet renewal continues, the Boeing 737 NG has been introduced with excellent results. Aerolíneas Argentinas is proud to welcome six new Boeing 737-800 NG from ALC. We look forward to a long term and productive business relationship with the leading and prestigious lessor,” said Sergio García Gómez, Manager of Fleet Planning and Financial Restructuring at Aerolíneas Argentinas.

Forward-Looking Statements

This press release contains forward-looking statements within the meaning of the Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995, including expected delivery dates. Such statements are based on current expectations and projections about our future results, prospects and opportunities and are not guarantees of future performance. Such statements will not be updated unless required by law. Actual results and performance may differ materially from those expressed or forecasted in forward-looking statements due to a number of factors, including those discussed in our filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission.

About Air Lease Corporation (AL)

ALC is an aircraft leasing company based in Los Angeles, California that has airline customers throughout the world. ALC and its team of dedicated and experienced professionals are principally engaged in purchasing commercial aircraft and leasing them to its airline partners worldwide through customized aircraft leasing and financing solutions. For more information, visit ALC's website at www.airleasecorp.com.

About Aerolíneas Argentinas

Founded in 1950, Aerolíneas Argentinas is one of the leading South American carriers. From its home bases in Aeroparque Jorge Newbery and Ezeiza International Airport in Buenos Aires, Aerolíneas Argentinas flies to 18 international destinations in The Americas, Europe and the South Pacific. Along with Austral Líneas Aéreas, Aerolíneas operates flights to 35 destinations in Argentina, flying to more cities in the Argentine territory than any other airline. Aerolíneas provides dynamic links between Argentina and the region through its relaunched hub in Aeroparque Jorge Newbery city airport. The Aerolíneas group is carrying out an ambitious fleet renewal program. 

Link: http://finance.yahoo.com/news/air-lease-corporation-announces-placement-203100132.html


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> China as a nation has always included Taiwan.


Not according to the Taiwanese. There's a reason why Taiwan has a huge military, they don't want to end up like Tibet.


----------



## Леонид

hello guys .. i have two flight reports I want to post .. Dubai to San Pedro Sula(Honduras) and San Pedro Sula (Honduras) back to dubai .. many airports and airlines in between .. but how do I name the thread in order to follow the forum rules?

REPORT | #C: DXB-SAP - Various carriers: Dubai to San Pedro Sula - Return


----------



## Tandax

hkskyline said:


> China as a nation has *always* included Taiwan. Taiwan was clearly imperial territory during Qing Dynasty times, the last dynasty before the republican revolution. The fact that a different political party took over China after the revolution and subsequent civil war does not mean suddenly Taiwan left China. This is not the Nationalists' stance, who insist to this day they want to be the legitimate ruler of China, but until that can happen (which will not), they have to settle that Taiwan is ruled by them, not by the Communist Party.
> 
> No succession ever took place. The Nationalists lost the civil war, and retreated in disgrace to Taiwan. They have no legitimate legal claim, as losers of the civil war, to declare independence when they are no longer a legitimate ruling government. They're lucky the Communists never bothered to march to Taiwan to weed them out, but the fact that it was not done is not an attestation of any independence claims. The Nationalists were just lucky.
> 
> The One China policy is widely accepted worldwide. I would doubt China can effectively bully the US to accept it, definitely not in the 1970's when relations normalized and China was a poor agricultural nation.


Always? You forgot to mention Japan annexed Taiwan in the first sino-japanese war in the 1890's from the Qing Dynasty and ruled the island for 50 years. The Taiwanese also fought for the Japanese during colonial rule against China during the second sino-japanese war and WW2.

I was living in Taiwan when the big earthquake/tsunami strucked north east japan 2 years ago and was pleasantly surprised to see Taiwan was by far the biggest aid donor to Japan while China gave didley squat. Pretty impressive for a small island 'country' of just 23 million people and that positive sentiment towards the Japanese convinced me that if the Taiwanese have a choice to reunify between China and Japan, they would choose the latter.

History, politics and our views aside, its fair to say ultimately, its the citizens of Taiwan that have the final say and i'm afraid to say that they certainly do not think their island is part of China, at least not under PRC.

And i will not continue with this debate anymore.


----------



## hkskyline

Tandax said:


> Always? You forgot to mention Japan annexed Taiwan in the first sino-japanese war in the 1890's from the Qing Dynasty and ruled the island for 50 years. The Taiwanese also fought for the Japanese during colonial rule against China during the second sino-japanese war and WW2.
> 
> I was living in Taiwan when the big earthquake/tsunami strucked north east japan 2 years ago and was pleasantly surprised to see Taiwan was by far the biggest aid donor to Japan while China gave didley squat. Pretty impressive for a small island 'country' of just 23 million people and that positive sentiment towards the Japanese convinced me that if the Taiwanese have a choice to reunify between China and Japan, they would choose the latter.
> 
> History, politics and our views aside, its fair to say ultimately, its the citizens of Taiwan that have the final say and i'm afraid to say that they certainly do not think their island is part of China, at least not under PRC.
> 
> And i will not continue with this debate anymore.


Japanese rule over Taiwan ended when Japan surrendered in World War II. Taiwan reverted back to Chinese rule, then under the Nationalist government, and civil war resumed in China.

There is no empirical evidence that Taiwan is willing to be annexed as a Japanese province going forward. Whether disaster aid is big or small has nothing to do with this. The Europeans donate a lot of aid money to Africa every year, but that does not mean the African recipients are going to overthrow their governments and pledge their allegiance to Europe.

The Nationalists have always believed they are or will be the legitimate government over all Chinese lands. They just need to cope with the fact that they have sought refuge in Taiwan for now. They don't recognize the Communist government because they lost the civil war.

Again, the question is, would the Republicans have a legitimate claim to declare independence for a particular state if the Democrats got to the White House?

While this stalemate continues, analysts just need to cope with gathering data from multiple sources in the meantime.


----------



## Skyline_

So, no one knows which is the largest airport in the world.... (land size, number of runways, gates etc.). OK....


----------



## bubbalo

Number of runways: 
ORD and DFW = 7 runways each








DEN, AMS, BOS and DTW = 6 runways each








ATL, IAH, YYZ and soon to be PVG








LAX, SFO, JFK, MIA, MAD, CDG, HND, MEM = 4 runways each








and more


----------



## ROLIM

Skyline_ said:


> So, no one knows which is the largest airport in the world.... (land size, number of runways, gates etc.). OK....


The largest airports in the world (in terms of land area) are in the Arabic peninsula: 

1- King Fadh International Airport, code (IATA/ICAO): DMM/OEDF.
Location: 20 km northeast of Dammam, Saudi Arabia.
Land area: 780 km2, 78,000 hectares. (About 301 square miles).

2- King Khaled international Airport, code: RUH/OERK.
Location: 35 km north of Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. 
Land area: 225 km2, 22,500 has. (86 sq. miles).

3- The new Dubai World Central Airport, code: DWC/OMDW.
Location: Jebel Ali (44 km south of Dubai), United Arab Emirates.
Land area: 140 km2, 14,000 has. (55 sq. miles). 
(Airport still under constuction).

- The largest airport in America (4th in the World) is: 

4- Denver International Airport (DIA), code: DEN/KDEN. 
Location: 25 miles (40 km) northeast of Denver, Colorado. U.S.A. 
Land Area: 54 square miles = 138 km2, or 33,400 acres = 13,759 has. 

- Between 1975-1989, the largest airport in the world was:
Mirabel International Airport, code: YMX/CYMX, located 24 miles (39 km) northwest of Montreal, Quebec. Canada. Land area: 98,000 acres = 39,660 hectares (396.6 km2), but since 1989, their land area is only 17,000 acres = 6,900 hectares (69 km2). 

The largest airport passenger terminal in the world are: 

1- Dubai International Airport, code DXB/OMDB. Dubai, United Arab Emirates.
Terminal 3; area: 1,185,000 sq. meters (12,000,000 sq. feet.).

2- Beijing Capital International Airport, code: PEK/ZBAA, Beijing, China.
Terminal 3; area: 986,000 m2 (10,610,000 sq. ft.).


----------



## Skyline_

1- King Fadh International Airport, code (IATA/ICAO): DMM/OEDF.
Location: 20 km northeast of Dammam, Saudi Arabia.
Land area: 780 km2, 78,000 hectares. (About 301 square miles).

That is as big as a city, not an airport. 780 km2 means dimensions like 20X39 km, or 28X28 km. Are you sure those numbers are correct? Does that include anything inside the perimeter of the airport or does it include the surface of each floor of all terminals? I am confused...


----------



## ROLIM

^^
King Fadh International Airport. All figures are correct. Total land area is 780 km2, ("as big as a city"). Currently, the airport occupies only a fraction of this area. You can check this information on many links, such as:
www.airport-technology.com/projects/
www.buzzle.com/articles/biggest-airport-in-the-world.html
www.ask.com/question/what-is-the-largest-airport-in-the-world
and more...

Satellite view of the airport:








tinypic


----------



## Skyline_

So what about the rest of the area? Can you give me the location on Google Earth? Is the whole area under construction?


----------



## ROLIM

I don't know about the rest of the area, or whether the whole area is still in construction.
You can find the place on Google Earth, just entering: King Fahd Int. Airport in "Search"
(I was wrong about the name of the airport, the right is *Fahd*, Fadh not, sorry). 
The coordinates are: 26º28'10" N, 49º47'55" E.


----------



## Skyline_

Thanks for the information! 
Now, which is the longest airport runway in the world?


----------



## bubbalo

not that i do know this information man, but you can do some digging on wikipedia or google. it takes like 10 seconds to find this information.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_longest_runways


----------



## brisavoine

After 5 years of work, the new international airport of Nouméa-La Tontouta, New Caledonia, has been inaugurated. Enlargement and reconstruction of the terminal passenger cost 99 million euros (128 million US dollars).










Traffic at La Tontouta Airport rose from 357,149 passengers in 2002 to 486,171 passengers in 2012, i.e. 36% growth in 10 years.

The extension and reconstruction of the terminal is meant to cope with this growth in passenger traffic. The airport can now handle 4 aircrafts simultaneously (2 wide-body and 2 narrow-body aircrafts) and 700 passengers per hour, and could handle 5 aircrafts simultaneously (3 wide-body and 2 narrow-body), 900 passengers per hour and 700,000 passangers per year by 2022.

The floor surface of the passenger terminal was enlarged from 9,700 m² (105,000 sq ft) before to 21,700 m² (234,000 sq ft) now. The new airport possesses 25 check-in counters (up from only 12 before the airport's enlargement), 2 boarding bridges, some indoor gardens with native plants of New Caledonia and Melanesian artifacts, a VIP lounge, a restaurant, a snack bar, some duty-free stores, a kids' playground, etc.

Lots of glasses and light in this rebuilt airport, as you can see in the pictures.


----------



## Joseph85

TAME Ecuador to Start Quito – Buenos Aires Service from June 2013

TAME Ecuador from 07JUN13 begins operation to Argentina, with daily Airbus A319 service on Quito – Buenos Aires route.

EQ541 UIO0830 – 1630EZE 319 D
EQ542 EZE1730 – 2130UIO 319 D

http://airlineroute.net/2013/05/20/eq-eze-jun13/


----------



## pedro

For a long haul trip, which economy class is better?, Air France or Emirates? Both flights are with 777


----------



## mlknyc

pedro said:


> For a long haul trip, which economy class is better?, Air France or Emirates? Both flights are with 777


*Thats a no-brainer.....its EMIRATES. Better food, better entertainment, better service, lots of freebiez and newer aircraft and last but not least an awesome airport...Dubai International. I fly Emirates often so i know.:nuts:*


----------



## General Huo

BBC's global flight path
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-22657086










Europe









NA









Asia


----------



## [email protected]

Looks cool, but I doubt they are accurate.

Just look at the Canary Islands airports which ALL combined have less than 40 million annual passengers, significantly less than any of the major South East Asian airports such as Bangkok, Singapore or Jakarta.

Nevertheless they appear much brighter.


----------



## Skyline_

According to this http://www.flightradar24.com/
Europe is by far the most crowded region, in terms of airplane traffic! North America comes second....


----------



## Skyline_




----------



## Skyline_

http://planefinder.net/ Almost 4000 visible planes right now!!!


----------



## Skyline_

http://www.radarbox24.com/ This also looks good.....


----------



## bozenBDJ

Please Moderators, change the title of this thread to :

*KNO | Kuala Namu International Airport*


----------



## Godius

> *Sightseers park to watch a Stratocruiser taxi across an underpass in Queens, New York, March 1951.*


PHOTOGRAPH BY B. ANTHONY STEWART, NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=421065298009025&set=o.133969263284886&type=1&theater


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Garuda Indonesia Looking At The A380 And 747*



> Garuda Indonesia is considering the purchase of the A380 or 747-8i in partnership with its government to help ferry religious pilgrims to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> > Garuda want three to five VLA's for the Hajj Trips
> > Garuda is evaluating both A380 and 747-8i
> > A purchase may come "very soon"
> > First delivery in 2015


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...a-pits-747-8-against-a380-for-hajj-trips.html


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

Didn´t we have a thread about aircraft manufacturer *ATR* here?! I can´t find it anymore.


----------



## Jetblast_ALC

MAD vs. BCN


----------



## agent007agent007

Cool


----------



## bogdymol

Is there a thread around here dedicated to *Airshows*? There was a small airshow in my hometown today and I wanted to share some pictures with you.


----------



## shyaman

*The World, Traced by Airport Runways*



NOW this is a map with a difference. Lacking the usual borders, terrain outlines or country names of standard maps, it's instead comprised of a series of dots. These dots pinpoint the locations of the world's 45,132 runways, airports and helicopter pads, painting an interesting picture.

Created by James Davenport, a PhD candidate in astronomy at the University of Washington, it shows just how many airports are situated in affluent countries such as the US, while most of the rest of the world seems to fade away.


Source


----------



## ukiyo

*Japanese airports the most on time in the world*

The top ten performers among the world's busiest airports were: 

1 Tokyo (HND) 95.04%
2 Tokyo (NRT) 86.38%
3 Amsterdam (AMS) 83.52%
4 Munich (MUC) 83.35%
5 Seattle (SEA) 82.77%
6 Minneapolis (MSP) 80.61%
7 Toronto (YYZ) 80.06%
8 Phoenix (PHX) 78.42%
9 Madrid (MAD) 78.08%
10 Singapore (SIN) 77.89%

The Worst airports in the world for on time performance were:

Istanbul 38.02%
Shanghai 28.72%
Beijing 18.30%

Here is a list of the on-time departure performance for the ten best performing large Asian airports:

1 Osaka (ITM) 95.88%
2 Tokyo (HND) 95.04%
3 Nagoya (NGO) 93.66%
4 Sapporo (CTS) 93.47%
5 Fukuoka (FUK) 91.88%
6 Okinawa (OKA) 91.82%
7 Jeju (CJU) 91.35%
8 Osaka (KIX) 90.66%
9 Tokyo (NRT) 86.38%
10 Seoul (GMP) 85.60%

http://www.flightstats.com/go/story.do?id=1061


----------



## ad50939

*That's not surprising. Typical China's style, boosting no. 1 hardware (infrastructure), yet crappy software (management).

Those two airports are not good. Avoid them if you have alternatives.*

*The followings are extracted from BBC News:*

_China's major airports have the worst flight delays in the world, a report from travel industry monitor FlightStats says.

According to figures from around the world in June, Beijing and Shanghai airports came bottom for on-time flights, the US-based firm said.

Eight of the 10 worst-performing Asian airlines in terms of delays were Chinese carriers, the report added.

Among 35 major international airports, the report ranked Beijing Capital International Airport lowest for on-time performance. It figure for on-time departures was 18.30%, with 42.02% of flights falling under the "excessive" category - a delay of 45 minutes or more. This means that only a fifth of the flights left on time and close to half of flights were delayed for 45 minutes or more.

The Shanghai Pudong International Airport, second from bottom, fared slightly better, with on-time flight departures at 28.72%. Under the "excessive" category, it scored 34.22%.

Meanwhile, China United Airlines was ranked the worst-performing among the 41 Asian airlines listed on the report, with just over a quarter of its flight performing on time. 

The Asian airline with the best on-time rate was South Korea's Air Busan, with a near-perfect 96.77%._


----------



## hkskyline

There are no alternatives to Beijing or Shanghai. I tend to be quite picky with my flights to either city. I make sure I get out by mid-afternoon from Beijing.


----------



## ad50939

I was talking about the case if you are considering transit via Beijing or Shanghai, give a second thought.

The Chinese Airlines and the ATC together makes these two airport lousy hubs.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Please Moderators, change the title of this thread to :

*IDN | Indonesian Airports*


----------



## nomarandlee

> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...-worlds-busiest-race-20130716,0,2913545.story
> 
> *O'Hare gains on Atlanta airport in 'world's busiest' race*
> Tribune exclusive
> 
> 
> Jon Hilkevitch Tribune reporter
> 2:35 p.m. CDT, July 16, 2013
> 
> 
> An increase in flights this year has helped O’Hare International Airport narrow the gap with arch-rival Atlanta for the title “world’s busiest airport,’’ and air-traffic controllers in Chicago predict O’Hare will soon retake the top spot with help from a new runway opening this fall.
> Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport wrestled the top honor away from O’Hare in 2005 and has retained it ever since, according to the official flight count by the Federal Aviation Administration.........
> 
> In the first six months of 2013, Atlanta handled 453,800 takeoffs and landings, while O’Hare accommodated 426,800 flights, a preliminary FAA tally shows.
> 
> Atlanta has also topped O'Hare in the number of passengers served annually in recent years. A preliminary passenger count for the first half of 2013 is not yet available.
> 
> Despite the 27,000-flight cushion for Atlanta so far this year, an increasing volume of flights at O’Hare over the last two months is trending to make it a horse race.
> 
> In May and June, Atlanta had a total of 157,000 flights to O’Hare’s 154,200, for a difference of only 2,800 flights over the two months.
> 
> For the full 2012, a total of 930,098 flights operated at Atlanta, versus 878,108 at O’Hare, FAA statistics show...........


..


----------



## big-dog

ad50939 said:


> I was talking about the case if you are considering transit via Beijing or Shanghai, give a second thought.
> 
> The Chinese Airlines and the ATC together makes these two airport lousy hubs.


yes I had one experience where I transited from Beijing to US. The first flight arrived late so it ended up they used a special car to ship us directly to the next gate.


----------



## big-dog

hkskyline said:


> There are no alternatives to Beijing or Shanghai. I tend to be quite picky with my flights to either city. I make sure I get out by mid-afternoon from Beijing.


If you travel inside mainland China you can choose HSR. HSR is my first choice whenever available. They are cheaper, convenient and never delaying.


----------



## Сталин

Aircraft simulations from World Of Warplanes.


----------



## Joseph85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us










Link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45335811.28791.133969263284886&type=1&theater


----------



## orland

Niiice:cheers:


----------



## Qtya

*New Hungarian full-service international airline*



Source: http://index.hu/gazdasag/2013/08/14/solyom/


----------



## Joseph85

* One Off....*

Aerolineas Argentinas exited the NZ scene on 30 June 2012 when it elected to overfly Auckland and commence services direct from Argentina to Sydney. In the time since the revised route has been flown they have only diverted to NZ once, this was on 09 October when Airbus A340-200 LV-ZPJ diverted to Auckland on its westbound flight due to passenger sickness. 

Today however it was very much a planned stop over with Airbus A340-200 LV-ZPX stopping in at Auckland on its way from Buenos Aires to Sydney as AR1180, presumably to deliver the Argentinian rugby team, The Pumas, who are playing the All Blacks next weekend.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://www.mrcaviation.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## ramakrishna1984

There are many passenger planes are available now. They vary in sizes and the seating capacity. In this section Airbus and Boeing are the main rivals in building Huge Passenger Aircrafts.

Airbus and Boeing currently build the biggest passenger airplanes in the world, with the mighty Airbus A380-800 and its rival the Boeing 777-300, while Russia's Ilyushin also stands out as the only other company to make the list.

Do you know the top ten Biggest Passenger Airplanes in the world ranked by their seating Capacity? …. Wish to know them? Check the *top ten list here*


----------



## ramakrishna1984

Love for the aviation will never have a boundary!!!! We all love to travel in aircrafts to reach our destinations. We use public airlines to do that. But what will prince or a sultan or multi billionaires do when they want to reach their destinations? They will travel in their own Private Jets; we should say Customized Private Jets.

There are many people have purchased and using Customized Private Jets. Who are they? Which aircrafts they using? Wish to know which are the most Expensive Private Jets are there in the world? Then visit this *Top ten List*


----------



## vonbingen

THIS THREAD IS DEAD OR SLEEPING VERY MUCH
where are the monthly statistics of the busiest airports in the world ? 
thanks


----------



## msdmano7

I am new to here friends. Can i build international and domestic terminals on the both sides of the run way. please comment your thoughts


----------



## GlasgowMan

*Glasgow Airport set for busiest weekend of the year*
_10 October 2013_

Glasgow Airport is preparing for its busiest weekend of the year, with over 110,000 passengers due to pass through the airport for the start of the October holidays.

Alongside the normal flow of business travellers, thousands of additional holiday-makers will be flying out from Scotland’s largest airport to popular sunspots including Antalya, Cancun, Dubai, Orlando, Palma and Tenerife.

Many airlines have scheduled additional flights over the weekend and others will be operating flights with larger aircraft than normal.

One of the airlines to increase capacity over the weekend is Thomas Cook Airlines. The airline is doubling the number of staff to help handle additional flights with more aircraft being based at the airport to help with the rush of passengers heading for the sun. Thomas Cook normally have six aircraft based at Glasgow International Airport but with demand for holidays so high the airline has drafted in an additional 20 plans from around the UK to operate an extra 75 flights.

The rush will get underway on Friday when Thomas Cook Airlines, alongside their normal schedule, will operate an additional ten flights to Tenerife and five extra flights to Dalaman, Fuerteventura, Heraklion and Mahon.

The start of the October week is set to surpass the first weekend of the summer holidays, which was the busiest in five years, in terms of passenger numbers. In addition to the extra staff, Glasgow Airport will also have a range of entertainment and activities throughout the Terminal for children to ensure their holiday gets off to a great start, including treasure hunts, arts and crafts and a surfing simulator for the more adventurous.

Francois Bourienne, Glasgow Airport’s commercial director, said: “The October holiday weekend is the busiest of the year for our airlines and for many travellers, their holiday begins the moment they arrive at the airport. This year we expect to welcome more passengers than last year, and we will be creating a tremendous buzz in the terminal so that families can get into the holiday spirit as they pass through the airport.”

Steve Heapy, chief executive of Jet2.com and Jet2holidays, added: “This is going to be our busiest October half term weekend yet at Glasgow Airport. More than 7,000 passengers are due to fly with us this year, an increase of 16 per cent on last year. The Spanish hotspots of Alicante, Palma and Tenerife are the most popular destinations for Jet2.com this weekend, so it certainly appears that families are using this school holiday to enjoy some family fun in the sun before the cold winter months really kick in here.”

Glasgow Airport has enjoyed a sustained period of passenger growth stretching back to January 2011 and recently reported its busiest summer in five years with 2.4 million passengers used the airport during the peak summer months of June, July and August.

The consistent growth seen throughout 2013 is expected to continue well into 2014 as a number of airlines including Icelandair, Jet2, Thomson and Virgin Atlantic have all announced plans to increase their flights and capacity from the airport.


----------



## ramakrishna1984

*The world's biggest helicopters​*
At the times of Cold war Russians were in the need of a rotorcraft with big load carrying capacity. Military tactics of the 1950s were studied and the conclusion was that a heavy transport and troop-carrying helicopter capable of airlifting combat materiel weighing up to six tonnes (13,228 lb), such as artillery pieces with tractors, heavy trucks and self-propelled guns for the airborne assault troops, was necessary.

At the end of 1952, the Mil OKB - Opytnoe Konstructorskoe Byuro had the first versions of the VM-6 prototype ready. On June 1st 1955, the Government Commission gave the go-ahead for the full-scale mock-up of what will be known as the Mi-6, the biggest chopper at that time. Two years later, the Mi-6 was doing its first run with R. I. Kaprelian as test pilot, thus opening a new chapter in aviation history.

After this many companies have launched largest heli's. Russia is the true leader in producing largest helicopters in the world. Here is the list of Largest Helicopters in the wolrd which are in service now ... Take a look at it here


----------



## WWW king

First flight - 26.October,Belgrade - Abu Dhabi


----------



## Canadian Lover

the longest amount of time I spent traveling by plane was two days. I took Air Canada from YVEs to Brasilia via Toronto Miami and two other cities in Brazil. On the way back the captain lost the radar and we ended up flying around in circles from Sap Paulo. I was bagged when I got back to Canada.


----------



## GlasgowMan

*Glasgow Airport records month of growth during September 2013*
16 October 2013

Glasgow Airport has reported another month of strong growth after 765,000 passengers travelled through the airport in September, representing an increase of 3.8 per cent compared to the same period last year.

During the month of August, Domestic traffic grew by 5.5 per cent while international traffic grew by 2.6 per cent. Airlines contributing to the consistent growth at Scotland’s largest airport include Emirates, Jet2, Lufthansa, Virgin Atlantic and Wizz Air.

Among the top preforming routes from the airport are easyJet and FlyBe’s daily flights to Paris CDG, which combined carried 12,264 passengers, representing a 14 per cent increase and easyJet and KLM’s daily flights to Amsterdam, which combined carried 36,802 passengers, representing a 13 per cent increase.

As always, long haul flights continued to perform outstandingly well from Scotland’s largest airport with Emirates carrying an incredible 35,620 passengers between Glasgow and Dubai, up 22 per cent, cementing its place as Scotland’s most popular long haul air route, while Air Transat carried
12,344 passengers between Glasgow and Canada on its flights to Calgary, Toronto and Vancouver.

Flights to the United States also performed well with 9,515 passengers travelling with United Airliners between Glasgow and New York, 14 per cent more than in September 2012. US Airways also recorded growth across the Atlantic from Glasgow Airport with a 6 per cent rise to 8,764 passengers flying direct to Philadelphia, while Virgin Atlantic carried 5,593 to Orlando on Scotland’s only Boeing 747 Jumbo Jet service.

These exceptional figures firmly cement Glasgow Airport’s status as Scotland’s airport of choice for long haul, luxury and premium air travel.

Alongside growth on the airports established short and long haul routes, Glasgow Airport’s newest routes also performed well. Lufthansa’s new daily service to Dusseldorf carried 3,436 passengers while Wizz Air carried 5,389 passengers between its two Polish routes to Gdansk and Warsaw.

Amanda McMillan, managing director of Glasgow Airport, said: “It is very encouraging to be able to follow what was our best summer in five years with further passenger growth in September.

There were a number of events within Glasgow during September, including the Liberal Democrats Autumn Conference, which contributed to a strong demand for domestic services and with the SSE Hydro now open, the city can look forward to attracting even more large scale events.

“We have made a positive start to October and we are currently preparing for what will be our busiest weekend of the year. More than 110,000 people are expected to pass through our doors this weekend for the start of the October school holiday week, which will mark the end of the busy peak season. Our attention will then turn to progressing our £17 million investment plans which will see large parts of the terminal undergo a major makeover ahead of the 2014 Commonwealth Games. It really is an exciting time for Glasgow Airport.”

Glasgow Airport’s continued growth looks set to continue well into 2014 with airlines including Icelandair, Jet2, Thomson and Virgin Atlantic all having announced plans for expansion and for more flights from the airport during 2014.


http://www.airglasgow.com/news0019.html


----------



## ramakrishna1984

*FAA to allow expanded use of electronic devices during flights*

The US Department of Transportation's Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) is set to allow airlines expand passenger use of portable electronic devices (PEDs) during all phases of flight (*Source*). With immediate effect, the authority is providing carriers with implementation guidance.​


----------



## smoln1

*FPV videos by snoopy*

Hello!

Here we would like to present some of my FPV videos of different destinations. Model plane Zephyr, video is at a frequency of 2.4 GHz. R / C unit is at a frequency of 433MHz.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwNtpgPQuOs


----------



## smoln1

My WINTER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbDAVv8-57g


----------



## fitzmerchant

*AA & US Air to merge!*

Just heard, American and US Air ok to merge.


----------



## GlasgowMan

fitzmerchant said:


> Just heard, American and US Air ok to merge.


Great news, IMO.


----------



## ramakrishna1984

*787 Dreamliner vs A380: cockpit comparisons​*
Airbus and Boeing have gone toe-to-toe in the battle of the giant airliners, but how do the respective cockpits compare? Complete Comparison can be found at *here*


----------



## GlasgowMan

I was thinking maybe we could have a thread for those of us who use Microsoft Flight Simulator? Somewhere to post questions, advise, screen shots etc. Thoughts?


----------



## WWW king

Air Serbia bussines class A319


----------



## Ultramatic

*China's Biggest Bootlegs: Planes*

By Hugh Gallagher / December 02 2013 








A knock-off Gucci purse won’t get you killed. A knock-off Boeing 737 might. Wikipedia 

China has big plans for planes. As recently reported in a _Fortune _cover story, its state-owned aviation plants are pouring billions of dollars into a determined effort to break their dependency on the West. Working on a timeline that astounds business analysts, China is charging hard to produce their version of best-selling jetliners like Boeing's 737 and Airbus’s A320 by 2014. Their goal is noble, and the art of slinging a behemoth piece of metal filled with people into the sky is an Olympian task. But China’s triumph, when finally realized, will perhaps be less Herculean, and more like Hally Porter.
That last line probably made J.K. Rowling’s lawyers see red, because China ripped the _Harry Potter_ series off like a Hogwarts prom dress, and all those _Hally Porter_ bootlegs (as his name has often been charmingly and intentionally misspelled) reveal an alternate universe of business ethics. For those in China who don’t hold patents, bootlegging is largely a crime of spelling. We laugh at Hike sneakers, and people who watch _Break So Bad_ on their iPed. But is it a laugh at 30,000 feet, when you’re flying in a Boning 747?
*...*


----------



## Alex67

DAL415 to JFK had a puncture taking off damaging her right wing, immediately came back to land. Landing she went outside of limits.

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4571&user_name=norber


----------



## Alex67

Working at night to retire the aircraft.
http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4577&user_name=norber


----------



## Qtya

Haha... Have you seen this? :lol:





Source: http://digitalsynopsis.com/advertising/virgin-america-safety-dance-video#Virgin-America-Safety-Video


----------



## Edil Arda

Hello, 
can we separate this thread to
İST | Atatürk International Airport
SAW | Sabiha Gökçen International Airport
İstanbul | General Aviation Discussions (Rest of the messages in current thread)


----------



## Alex67

Nice airplane photos:
http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4723&user_name=olekszalaszlo

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4722&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4721&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4720&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4718&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4714&user_name=sas1965


----------



## Alex67

Nice airplane photos 2:
http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4725&user_name=Misixx

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4726&user_name=Misixx

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4727&user_name=Misixx

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4730&user_name=Misixx

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4732&user_name=Misixx


----------



## Qtya

I'm sold... I'm flying with WestJet from now on...





Source: http://www.forbes.com/sites/andrewb...ets-viral-video-millions-in-free-advertising/


----------



## Alex67

Nice airplane photos 3:
http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4748&user_name=Misixx

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4740&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4739&user_name=AirComunity

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4738&user_name=AirComunity

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4737&user_name=Misixx

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4745&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4741&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4743&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4744&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4742&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4746&user_name=xiscobestard


----------



## Alex67

Nice airplane photos 4:
http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4749&user_name=AirComunity

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4751&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4752&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4750&user_name=AirComunity

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4753&user_name=GORKANO

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4754&user_name=GORKANO

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4755&user_name=GORKANO

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4756&user_name=GORKANO

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4759&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4757&user_name=GORKANO

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4760&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4761&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4764&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4766&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4767&user_name=Misixx

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4769&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4773&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4774&user_name=xiscobestard


----------



## GlasgowMan

*Which? reveals best and worst airlines... (no prizes for guessing who came bottom...)*

A new survey by Which? has revealed the best and worst airlines to fly with and a little-known airline has beaten the big names to win the top spot in the short-haul category.

Guernsey-based Aurigny Air Services was awarded four stars for things like boarding process, legroom and punctuality.










The company has been operating flights since 1968 and flies passengers from Bristol, Manchester, East Midlands, Southampton, London Gatwick and Stansted to Guernsey, Jersey and Alderney.

It scored an impressive 87 per cent overall thanks to perks such as the fact that a 20kg hold luggage allowance is included in the ticket price and its in-flight service includes complimentary soft drinks.

Swiss International Air Lines (82 per cent), Norwegian Air Shuttle ASA (79 per cent) and Turkish Airlines (75 per cent) completed the top four in the consumer watchdog’s poll.

It might not come as a surprise to Ryanair’s more disgruntled passengers that the Irish airline came bottom of the class with a score of 32 per cent. The airline scored just one star for luggage allowances, boarding process, legroom and the quality of food and drink.

But the consumer watchdog pointed out that it had not taken into account recent changes announced by Ryanair, which included a move to allocated seating and a reduction in baggage fees.

A spokesperson for Which? said: ‘It’s possible the results could change next year, though. Our survey covers people’s flying experiences for the 12 months up to October 2013

'But since then, Ryanair has announced a programme of changes, including a move to allocated seating and a reduction in baggage fees from 5 January, 2014.'

The airline is famous for its unapologetic focus on profits and unforgiving attitude towards customer service, but it seems that Ryanair has recently decided to take a different tack with its image.

The low-cost carrier has advertised for a marketing director, reportedly to help soften its image, and is revamping its website so that consumers and the media can better access information.

Air New Zealand (87 per cent) and Singapore Airlines (87 per cent) came joint first for their long-haul flights with both airlines boasting an impressive five stars for in-flight entertainment, food and drink, punctuality of flight and value for money.
Spanish airline Iberia landed at the bottom of the table, receiving a 28 per cent customer score, 9 per cent lower than Thomas Cook Airlines (37 per cent) who came second-bottom.

The annual survey of 12,000 Which? members also rated airlines by destination.

British Airways came out top for travel to France, Greece, Italy, Spain and Turkey, while Virgin Atlantic was rated best for America and Singapore airlines best for Australia.

The budget airlines also did well in this category - easyJet was rated the best carrier for Tenerife and Jet2.com came top for Mallorca.

Which? executive director Richard Lloyd, said: ‘Our survey reveals the massive variation in the standard of airlines. Once you’ve chosen your destination, it pays to pick the airline that will get you there without any dramas.’

Despite Aurigny's success, Which? said it would not give the airline its Which? Recommended Provider (WRP) status due to the £2 surcharge it imposes on credit card bookings. 

A spokesman for the watchdog said: ‘As part of our ongoing campaign against excessive surcharges, Which? reviews airline credit card charges before awarding WRPs. 

'Aurigny charges a fee of £2 per person per one-way flight, which we believe to be proportionately excessive. For this reason it has not been awarded a WRP. 

‘Aurigny plans to reduce this charge in 2014. Once in place we will reconsider its WRP status.’



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...st-airlines--prizes-guessing-came-bottom.html


----------



## Alex67

Nice airplane photos 5:
http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4804&user_name=Misixx

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4799&user_name=Misixx

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4797&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4798&user_name=Judit

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4796&user_name=Judit

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4793&user_name=Judit

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4794&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4795&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4792&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4791&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4790&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4788&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4787&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4789&user_name=Judit

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4786&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4785&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4784&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4781&user_name=Csaba Kiraly


----------



## Alex67

Nice airplane photos 6:
http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4862&user_name=BERTAL

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4869&user_name=BERTAL

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4867&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4866&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4865&user_name=xiscobestard

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4858&user_name=GORKANO

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4859&user_name=GORKANO

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4850&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4851&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4847&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4846&user_name=sas1965

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4841&user_name=GORKANO

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4842&user_name=GORKANO

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4840&user_name=GORKANO

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4839&user_name=GORKANO

http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=4836&user_name=BERTAL


----------



## Alex67

Interview with the Kecskemét Air Base Commander (Hungary)
http://aviationspotters.net/article...e+new+base+commander+from+spotter+perspective


----------



## Seljuk

I think AirAsia Group (with its subsidiaries) will have more passengers than FR or EZY in one day, maybe Lion Air as well.

Southwest is also a LCC.


----------



## Skyline_

I think the trend is towards low-cost airlines because everyone wants to save money. Easyjet and Ryanair FTW.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Have I simply not noticed before or are the planes in the airline titles a new addition?


----------



## Alex67

Sheremetyevo:
http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=7008&user_name=Alexey Mityaev


----------



## siamu maharaj

Skyline_ said:


> Two runways are not enough. Even Athens International Airport (Greece) has two parallel runways. Two runways is no big deal any more. Serious airports have 3-6 runways!


DXB is open 24hrs and has a much higher percentage of wide bodies and also have VLAs in scores. It can achieve much more with 2 runways that many other airports.


----------



## nawa87

*Amazing*

_An airliner crosses the moon's path, Monday, April 14, 2014, above Whittier, Calif., approximately one hour before a total lunar eclipse. Then, on April 29, the Southern Hemisphere will be treated to a rare type of solar eclipse. In all, four eclipses will occur this year, two lunar and two solar._










http://t.co/oqBjQ6KUV5


----------



## KelvinatorNL

> Istanbul’s Ataturk airport lured more travelers than Frankfurt and Amsterdam in the first quarter, setting the Turkish Airlines base on course to establish itself as Europe’s third-busiest air hub this year.
> 
> Ataturk, Europe’s No. 5 airport in 2013, boosted passenger numbers 11 percent to 12.4 million, edging past Frankfurt, last year’s No. 3, on 12.2 million and trumping the 11.2 million at Amsterdam, the No. 4, according to the latest traffic data.
> 
> The airport, west of Istanbul on the European side of the Bosporus, is benefiting as Turkish Airlines piles on capacity to tap local growth and build a long-haul transfer base. Should Ataturk cement its first-quarter standing, Frankfurt will find itself outside the top three for the first time since the 1960s......


more at http://o.canada.com/travel/istanbuls-airport-overtakes-frankfurt-to-become-europes-third-busiest/


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Regional company Azul to buy 11 Airbus (they only operates Embraer and ATR) to debut on the international market (Campinas-Ft. Lauderdale/Orlando):



paluzoid-rj said:


> Do caralivro da Airbus:
> 
> Boas-vindas a um novo operador Airbus: AZUL - Linhas Aéreas Brasileiras, que iniciará seus voos internacionais em 2015 com as aeronaves #A330 e #A350XWB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/airbus/pho...16293.392751580741132/855166174499668/?type=1


After VARIG, I guess Brazil will have another flag carrier. Azul is the best.


----------



## bozenBDJ




----------



## MaryM

I am really liking this thread..
If we are talking about planes and airports then how we can't miss talking about the crashes. Was going through some stats and found this really interesting... Read on here http://http://www.mapsofworld.com/poll/is-flying-safer-now-facts-infographic-text.html


----------



## ramakrishna1984

India's director general of civil aviation (DGCA) has established *new rules for local operators ordering real-time tracking* of passenger and cargo aircraft from departure to arrival.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Terminal 3 of Guarulhos/São Paulo Airport* opened today, able to handle 12 million passengers.

Timelapse:






It's amazing how fast it was built. As people usually say down here: "it doesn't look like Brazil". The airport concessions to private companies two years ago was definitely a success. Now it's five airports: GRU, VCP (São Paulo), BSB (Brasília), GIG (Rio de Janeiro) and CNF (Belo Horizonte).

Some info and pics:



felipeskyscraper2 said:


> *Conheça o T3 do Aeroporto de Guarulhos* (SP) Via Panrotas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pavilhão de feira às vésperas do início de um evento é sempre a mesma coisa: operários dando os últimos retoques na estrutura, expositores preenchendo os estandes, funcionários caprichando na limpeza... O Terminal 3 do Aeroporto de Guarulhos, às 9h desta manhã, e a cerca de 20 horas de receber seu primeiro voo, estava mais ou menos assim – com muita gente limpando o chão daquele pó branco típico de um lugar recém-saído de obras, funcionários das lojas sendo treinados e preenchendo os estabelecimentos com produtos e, no ar, aquele clima de expectativa em relação a algo bom que está por vir.
> 
> Após apenas um ano e nove meses, o T3 saiu do nada, do zero, para uma estrutura imponente, com cinco níveis, toda espelhada e que se tornará a porta de entrada de dois terços dos estrangeiros que chegarão ao Brasil nos próximos anos. Os primeiros vão desembarcar às 4h50 de amanhã (11), vindos de Frankfurt no B747-8 da Lufthansa. Pouco depois chegam voos da Tap e da Swiss – o primeiro embarque ocorrerá por volta das 17h do domingo, em um voo da Tap. Neste primeiro momento, estas três serão as companhias a operarem no terminal. Até a Copa virão mais oito e, em setembro, já serão 21 aéreas.
> 
> No saguão de entrada, com pé direito bem elevado, estão algumas lojas e 108 balcões de check-in. Após o embarque estão concentrados os principais estabelecimentos comerciais, alguns estreando no Brasil, caso da norte-americana Red Lobster. Na espera para o voo nos 26 portões, nada daquele aperto e desconforto característicos dos terminais 1 e 2: tudo é bem espaçoso e as poltronas, todas com tomada, são bem almofadadas. Quem embarca no terminal 2 tem trânsito livre para o 3.
> 
> DESEMBARQUE
> Para quem chega de viagem, a promessa é que o calvário entre o processo de imigração e a retirada das bagagens seja substituído por uma experiência positiva. A área de imigração, com 52 cabines, tem 1,7 mil metros quadrados e a de restituição de bagagens, com sete enormes carrosséis (de última geração e não os ultrapassados usados no T1 e T2), possui nada menos do que 12 mil metros quadrados.
> 
> Quando totalmente em operação, o T3 trabalhará com 12 milhões de passageiros por ano – até a Copa, 25% desta capacidade estará sendo operada. O investimento do consórcio formado pelas empresas Invepar e ACSA até o momento é de R$ 2,9 bilhões – até 2032 serão R$ 4,5 bilhões, que incluirão as reformas de modernização dos terminais 1 e 2.
> 
> Veja fotos no álbum.
> 
> *RAIO X – T3 GRU AIRPORT
> 
> . Início da operação: 11 de maio
> 
> . Área construída: 192 mil metros quadrados
> 
> . Níveis: 5 (subsolo, desembarque, mezanino – transição entre embarque e desembarque -, embarque e salas Vip
> 
> . Capacidade inicial: 12 milhões de passageiros anos
> 
> . Pátios de aeronaves: 34 posições
> 
> . Pontes de embarque: 20
> 
> . Posições remotas: 14
> 
> . Portões de embarque: 26, sendo 6 para operação remota
> 
> . Companhias aéreas: 21 (fase de transição vai até setembro)
> 
> . Lojas: 108
> 
> . Equipamentos: 108 balcões de check-in, 26 totens de autoatendimento, 104 balcões de controle de passaporte, 7 carrosséis de restituição de bagagens, 21 escadas rolantes, 27 esteiras rolantes, 53 elevadores, 400 painéis de voo, 352 câmeras, 3,3 mil caixas de som e 720 placas de sinalização.*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

And its first flight just arrived:



jjuliob said:


> Chegou


----------



## Windblower

Maybe this is the right topic for posting this video:

Low flight of a WizzAir plane along the Danube in Budapest, Hungary, on the 2014 flight show - cab view. *Best in HD*!


----------



## ramakrishna1984

The aviation industry has taken a tentative step toward electric power with the *successful maiden flight of the Airbus E-Fan*. The manufacturer known for the massive A380 jetliner began testing this small experimental aircraft last week, with the ultimate aim of lowering the huge carbon dioxide emissions from commercial flights.

The E-FAN is powered by 120 lithium-polymer batteries, and can fly at speeds up to 136mph. Measuring just 19 feet from nose to tail, the compact aircraft show that Airbus probably isn't ready for commercial zero emissions flight just yet, but it does highlight the potential benefits.


----------



## ramakrishna1984

Airbus and KLM Royal Dutch Airlines have completed a *commercial flight of an A330-200 using sustainable jet fuel*. The ten-hour flight from Schiphol airport in Amsterdam to the Dutch Caribbean island of Aruba is the longest ever performed by an Airbus airliner, claims the company.


----------



## nawa87

*Gov't says airlines should disclose bag, seat fees*



> WASHINGTON (AP) — Passengers love the idea, but airlines hate it. The government wants to require that travelers be told upfront about basic services that aren't included in the price of a ticket and how much extra they'll cost.
> 
> The Transportation Department proposed Wednesday that passengers be provided detailed information on fees for a first checked bag, a second checked bag, advance seat assignments and carry-on bags.
> 
> The rules would apply whether passengers bought tickets on the phone, in person or online — and not just from airline websites. Airlines that want their tickets to remain available through travel agents and online ticketing services would have to provide them information on fees for basic services, too, something most have been reluctant to do.
> 
> The idea is to prevent consumers from being lured by low advertised airfares, only to be surprised later by high fees for services once considered part of the ticket price.
> 
> Airlines currently are required to disclose only bag fees, and even then they don't have to provide an exact price. Some provide a wide range of possible fees in complex charts.
> 
> "A customer can buy a ticket for $200 and find themselves with a hidden $100 baggage fee, and they might have turned down a $250 ticket with no baggage fee but the customer was never able to make that choice," Transportation Secretary Anthony Foxx said in an interview.
> 
> But adopting the changes would be the wrong choice, said a trade association for the airline industry. The "proposal overreaches and limits how free markets work," Airlines for America said in a statement. And it predicted "negative consequences."
> 
> Under the proposal, fees would have to be specific to the advertised airfare. Any frequent-flier privileges would also have to be factored into the price if the airfare is advertised on an airline website and the passenger supplies identifying information. The proposal would prohibit "unfair and deceptive" practices by airfare search tools, such as ranking flights by some airlines ahead of others without disclosing that bias to consumers.
> 
> The rule doesn't cover fees for early boarding, curbside check-in and other services regarded as optional.
> 
> The government also wants to expand its definition of a "ticket agent" so that consumer protection rules also apply to online flight search tools like Kayak and Google's Flight Search, even though they don't actually sell tickets.
> 
> Many consumers are unable to determine the true cost of a ticket because fees are often hard to find or decipher, the government says.
> 
> "The more you arm the consumer with information, the better the consumer's position to make choices," said Foxx.
> 
> The public has 90 days to comment on the proposal. Foxx said he hopes the rule will become final within the next year.
> 
> The proposal is the latest of several clashes between the Obama administration and airlines over passenger rights. For instance, the industry is backing a bill recently passed by a House committee that would effectively nullify a rule adopted in 2011 that requires airlines to include taxes and government fees in advertised airfares so that consumers can see the full price of a ticket.
> 
> The new government effort is partly a response to changes in industry business strategy since 2008, when carriers started unbundling their services, beginning with checked bags.
> 
> More recently, some airlines have begun offering consumers not only a stripped-down "base" airfare, but also a choice of several packages with some of the once-free services added back into the cost of a ticket but at higher prices. With packages and a la carte fees multiplying, comparison shopping for airfares is becoming more difficult, consumer advocates say.
> 
> Charlie Leocha, who lobbies for passenger rights on behalf of the Consumer Travel Alliance, welcomed the proposal for changes. "We are getting most of what consumers have been requesting for more than five years," he said.
> 
> But the airlines trade group protested: "The government does not prescriptively tell other industries — hotels, computer makers, rental car companies — how they should sell their products, and we believe consumers are best served when the companies they do business with are able to tailor products and services to their customers,"
> 
> The Transportation Department also proposes expanding the pool of airlines required to report performance measures such as late flights, lost bags and passengers bounced from flights due to overbooking. Currently, only airlines that account for at least 1 percent of the market must report those measures, which the department posts online in its Air Travel Consumer Report. The proposed regulations would include carriers that account for little as 0.5 percent of the market. That would bring in discount carriers like Spirit and Allegiant airlines and many regional air carriers.
> 
> Major carriers would also have to include the performance of their regional airline partners when reporting their own. That means the on-time and lost bag records for major carriers may take a nose dive, since regional carriers tend to perform more poorly in those areas.
> 
> The proposed rules are the Obama administration's third wave for airline passengers. The effort began with a ban on tarmac strandings in which passengers can be cooped up in planes for hours, sometimes in miserable conditions. Facing the prospect of fines of as much as $27,500 per passenger, airlines have nearly eliminated such incidents by canceling flights in advance of severe weather.



http://t.co/ABy115Pj1y


----------



## ramakrishna1984

Scientists from the Institute for Flight System Dynamics at Technical University of Munich (TUM), Germany have *demonstrated the feasibility of flying a brain-controlled aircraft*.


----------



## hkskyline

*Mandatory real-time tracking of airliners seen taking 2-3 years - UN official* 

KUALA LUMPUR, May 27 (Reuters) - Global standards to track aircraft in real time may not be ready for two to three years, a senior official with the U.N. aviation agency said on Tuesday, although the process could be accelerated as airlines adopt voluntary measures.

The International Air Transport Association (IATA) has formed a group to come up with methods for tracking by the end of September, responding to public concern following the Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 mystery.

IATA said its members would implement measures voluntarily, before any rules were in place.

"Typically a global standard can take 2-3 years to put in place," Nancy Graham, director of the International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) Air Navigation Bureau, told reporters in Kuala Lumpur.

"This will expedite that because we will have learned a lot of lessons from the voluntary path."

Graham was speaking after a conference of aviation regulators and industry officials in the Malaysian capital tried to flesh out details of new tracking standards two weeks after ICAO nations agreed to set up the task force.

But the meeting left questions unanswered over how much the new systems could cost - and feed through to higher fares - and how smoothly they could be implemented across global airlines.

"The bigger airlines that fly globally might have the cash for it, but the smaller players already have their margins stressed and don't have much money left to spare," said one airline industry official who asked not to be identified.

Regular flight-tracking was one of the key recommendations of French investigators after the loss of Air France Flight 447 in 2009. Aviation experts say previous attempts to reach agreement on tracking and other reforms in the aftermath of that disaster have been delayed by uncertainties over the cost and control of infrastructure.

Inmarsat Group, a satellite company whose data helped track MH370, has offered to provide airlines with tracking at no cost. Rival firms such as Iridium Communications , however, say outfitting a jet with the tracking system could cost more than $100,000.

Malaysian investigators suspect someone shut off MH370's data links making the plane impossible to track, prompting Prime Minister Najib Razak to call for the ICAO to adopt real-time tracking of civilian aircraft.

The Boeing 777 jet vanished from civilian radar screens less than an hour after take-off from Kuala Lumpur en route to Beijing on March 8.

Graham rejected criticism that regulators and the industry should have been quicker to act on calls for real-time tracking following the 2009 disaster.

She said ICAO examined three different reports on the Air France crash and made 25 recommendations as a result. Real-time tracking would not have prevented that or the MH370 disappearance, she said.

"There was no requirement to develop a rule for global tracking out of the Air France incident," Graham said. "That does not mean we should not do it. It just means we should not connect the two together."


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

First flight arrived in the new *Natal Airport*:



-VM said:


> Voo JJ3306 (GRU-NAT)
> 
> 
> Já em território potiguar. Previsão de chegada para as 9h26!! :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Com ASGA e Grande Natal já em foco...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na final - pista 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A essa hora já está em solo, provavelmente taxiando para receber o_ water salute_, inaugurando oficialmente as operações do AISGA!
> 
> :dance: :banana::banana: :lol:


As happened in Hong Kong, the new airport will keep the IATA code: *NAT*. The old one, located in Parnamirim, will become a military base only. Last year, it handled 2.6 million pax.


----------



## mw123

isaidso said:


> Does Sydney only have the 1 airport currently?


Yes and it's biggest asset is it's problem. It is very conveniently located (only about 10mins from the CBD) but there isn't much more room to expand physically. Aircraft noise in the inner suburbs is a big issue and removing caps/movement restrictions will be political suicide. 

The new airport out west should be a good supplement as there is a push to move more jobs and development to places out west like Parramatta. It will also have a large catchment area given a good chunk of Sydney's population lives nearby.

There were some previous proposals to build a high speed rail line to Canberra and use that airport but it's too far really.


----------



## plittank

siamu maharaj said:


> Do people in Montreal not believe in flying? For a city its size, the number are pretty low.


because nobody wants to visit Montreal, french is the first language in quebec and montreal and everybody in north america is racist and odious against french language and french culture.


----------



## isaidso

^^ You're completely out to lunch. Amongst globe trotters, Montreal sits at the top of many of their lists. People love Montreal. 

Not only are most north Americans not racist, but most north Americans are of European descent just like Montrealers. How on earth can they be racist against their own race? And Montreal doesn't have a French culture, it has a thoroughly north American culture. Does Boston have a British culture because they speak English there? 

If you're going to come on here and spread nasty BS, you'll find yourself booted out of here so fast it will make your head spin. Consider this your first warning.


----------



## CrazySerb

Sanctions? What sanctions ? 

Since we annexed Crimea, passenger traffic has doubled at the peninsula's main airport, Simferopol - from just 1,2 million last year to quite possibly 2,3 million by the end of this year. :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

All right... first time here, and I have an announcement to make:

From today, you can talk to me regarding anything on this forum since I've got a spot moderating the Airlines and Aviation forums. Many of you might already know me from various threads, posting aircraft pics here and there, but, I am ready to take on the new responsibility of manning a thriving forum (in which it is something I am truly interested in). I know this may be one of my most favorite forums in all of SSC, but, I believe that I may have only scratched the surface into the wonderful world of aviation... and while my schedules nowadays can be tough, rest assured that I will be on deck often to provide advice on keeping this forum tidy, orderly, and relevant.

Looking forward to serving you! :yes:


----------



## stephendavion

Boeing 377 Stratocruiser cutaway


----------



## fieldsofdreams

By the way, if you have any concerns, questions, or suggestions on how to make this forum even better, feel free to reach me via...

- this thread
- PM
- Facebook or Twitter (ask me if you want to add me on either)

Social media would be a fastest way to reach me, but, I am also comfortable with either PM or writing them out on this thread.

And if you think my performance is not up to (your) standards, please let me know so that we can discuss them and find ways to improve my performance.


----------



## Аполон




----------



## noir-dresses

We're getting close to the end of the year and it's looking very close between DXB and LHR for the international pax crown. Il getting a gut feeling DXB just might pull it off even though they had the two and a half month runway fix this summer.


----------



## isaidso

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> Couldn't Montreal (with Durval or even Mirabel) be a proxy for Toronto?


Just saw this and the answer is no. Montreal and Toronto are 550 km apart. Rio de Janeiro and Sao Paulo are closer together: 430 km.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Not to mention, flights exist between Montreal and Toronto, with some of them seeing wide-bodied aircraft on such a short flight with Air Canada and Air Transat, right?


----------



## isaidso

Correct, it's by far, the busiest air route in the country. Air Canada, Westjet, and Porter are the 3 largest domestic carriers and would be the big 3 on that route.


----------



## nestvaran

It's a big day today for Bosnia and Herzegovina 

Bosnia and Herzegovina Air Navigation Services Agency begins providing services



> As a result of joint efforts of Bosnia and Herzegovina Air Navigation Services Agency and our friends and partners in the night of 12/13 November, 2014 at midnight, BHANSA begins with providing services in the airspace of Bosnia and Herzegovina from FL 100 up to FL 325 from Operational Unit ATCU I Sarajevo. Also at the same time Bosnia and Herzegovina Meteorological Watch Office starts with its work.
> 
> Bosnia and Herzegovina Air Navigation Services Agency has been established pursuant to the Law on Bosnia and Herzegovina Air Navigation Services Agency (Official Gazette No: 43/09)
> Acting Management of the Agency, the members of the Council of the Agency and the members of the Project Committee BHATM were present at the moment of the beginning of providing services.
> This historic event represents an important step toward the goal of complete provision of services in the airspace over Bosnia and Herzegovina, which includes the upper part of the airspace of Bosnia and Herzegovina from FL 325 to FL 660 (UPPER).
> 
> The business strategy of the Bosnia and Herzegovina Air Navigation Services Agency is clear. To take over a responsibility for the provision of services in the entire airspace of Bosnia and Herzegovina. Continuous and systematic development of our business in all aspects- continued training of air traffic controllers and other professional air staff. Maintaining excellent cooperation with our friends and partners from our country and abroad, increasing safety and quality in the airspace of Bosnia and Herzegovina.
> BHANSA will organize a ceremony to mark the beginning of providing services in the airspace of Bosnia and Herzegovina in mid-December.







































http://www.bhansa.gov.ba/en/news/257


----------



## Manazir

*About inflight photography*

Hi guys and especially those who are experts at taking inflight pics,

When it comes to taking inflight pics on a night flight, both inside and outside the aircraft, I suck big time. Neither my phone nor my digital camera seems to take as good pics as we see on the internet or youtube of night flight shots. I don't yet have an SLR cam unfortunately 
So, if anyone can give me an idea about what setting/ mode to use on digital camera when taking night pics of a flight both inside and outside view, that would be really helpful for me!

Thanks


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

isaidso said:


> Just saw this and the answer is no. Montreal and Toronto are 550 km apart. Rio de Janeiro and Sao Paulo are closer together: 430 km.


I was thinking of international flights, for outside North America. In that case, 550 km are quite close, especially as you are considering to build another airport in Toronto.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Consider, though, the market dynamics of both cities. Montreal is one of the largest bastions of the Francophone world (as well as the capital of Quebec), which means you will get to see several flights to Paris and to other parts of Quebec. Toronto, on the other hand, is Canada's largest city and financial center, hence it carries a lot more traffic than Montreal.

Similar thing with Sao Paulo and Rio: the former is Brazil's largest financial center and major city, while the latter is one of the country's more sought-after tourist hot spots (especially during the Carnaval).


----------



## siamu maharaj

Manazir said:


> *About inflight photography*
> 
> Hi guys and especially those who are experts at taking inflight pics,
> 
> When it comes to taking inflight pics on a night flight, both inside and outside the aircraft, I suck big time. Neither my phone nor my digital camera seems to take as good pics as we see on the internet or youtube of night flight shots. I don't yet have an SLR cam unfortunately
> So, if anyone can give me an idea about what setting/ mode to use on digital camera when taking night pics of a flight both inside and outside view, that would be really helpful for me!
> 
> Thanks


Outside pics of what? During the day or night? If you're talking pics of city lights during take-off/landing then you'll get blur unless you turn up the ISO (bad idea) or use a lens with a large aperture. I have never been able to get good pics with a point and shoot (because of the speed of the plane).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

*Update:* as I approach my first full month moderating this forum, it seems like I still have quite a bit of work to do, but, I believe that serious progress has been done in reorganizing and streamlining the various threads found in here. It's been quite a challenge merging, shuffling, and reviving threads one by one, but I hope that you will keep motivating me to do very well in this forum.

If you think I've done anything that is not to par with your thoughts or ideas, please let me know through here or via PM.


----------



## stephendavion

Airbus has announced plans to develop* five new Beluga transport aircraft*, to transport large aircraft components. The proposed plans come after the European aircraft maker's decision to ramp-up production of its A350 XWB.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I would like to have your insight on this...

A good chunk of what I've seen on this forum are *Flight Reports* and *Trip Reports*, both of which are pretty insightful in giving forum users opportunities to see the world through the eyes of a fellow user. And I've also seen quite a lot of threads reporting on general things, like *The Top 100 Airports in the World by Passenger Traffic*, *Your Best Airports in the World*, and so on.

My question is this: would you like me to develop two threads specific to both instances and make them as stickies? The two threads I have in mind include:

- *Share Your Flight Reports*
- *General Facts and Figures of World Airports*

Do you think those will work for you? I am planning to launch them around the 1st of December, if not a bit later.


----------



## patofarra

claro.


----------



## ramakrishna1984

*World's best and biggest airlines*

Here is the list of world’s biggest publicly traded airline companies and first comes Delta Air Lines with revenue of $40.36Bn.


----------



## malegi

Does anyone has a list with the cities with 2 or more airports and its IATA code ?

Example:

Buenos Aires BUE (EZE, AEP)
Sâo Paulo SAO (GRU,CGH,VCP)

Thanks!


----------



## osamah

JED | Jeddah International Airport​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

malegi said:


> Does anyone has a list with the cities with 2 or more airports and its IATA code ?
> 
> Example:
> 
> Buenos Aires BUE (EZE, AEP)
> Sâo Paulo SAO (GRU,CGH,VCP)
> 
> Thanks!


I can do it like this:

Seoul (SEL) - GMP, ICN
Tokyo (TYO) - HND, NRT
Osaka (OSA) - ITM (Itami), KIX
Shanghai (SHA) - SHA (Hongqiao), PVG
Taipei (TPE) - TPE (Chiang Kai Shek), TSA (Song Shan)
Bangkok (BKK) - BKK (Suvarnabhumi), DMK (Don Mueang)
Kuala Lumpur (KUL) - KUL, SZB (Sultan Abdul Aziz)
Paris (PAR) - CDG, ORY, LBG (Le Bourget)
London (LON) - LHR, LGW, LCY, STN
Frankfurt (FRA) - FRA, HHN (Frankfurt/Hahn)
Rome (ROM) - FCO, CIA
Milan - MXP, LIN, BGY

I'll list more later.


----------



## cfredo

^^
Frankfurt/Hahn is hardly an airport of Frankfurt. It's 125km away from Frankfurt. They only use that name to fool people into thinking that they're flying out of Frankfurt (until they realize that they have to take a 1,5 hour long drive from Frankfurt downtown).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ That's a similar case with Stockholm Skavsta Airport too where it is quite distant from the city center. It reminds me of how Ryanair operates its flights, btw.


----------



## cfredo

^^
Yeah, Frankfurt/Hahn is also mainly used by LCC like Ryanair, Wizz Air etc.


----------



## AndrewCraig

*Fast-growing Ethiopian starts huge expansion of African air cargo hub*

HONG KONG — Ethiopian Airlines has begun a four-fold expansion of its air cargo terminal in Addis Ababa as Africa’s largest carrier improves the freight-handling ability of its hub to support a growing global reach.

The carrier already has 28 weekly flights to China alone, calling at Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and Hong Kong, but interestingly markets the route as a connection to Brazil for both cargo and passengers via its North African hub.

“Going forward, given the growing economic and people-to-people ties between Africa and China, we will expand our reach in China, Africa and Brazil with new destinations and more frequencies,” said Ethiopian Group CEO Tewolde GebreMariam.

German engineering firm Unitechnik Group has been contracted to expand the current terminal at Addis Ababa Bole International Airport that they built in 2006. At a cost of $98 million, the new facility will have an annual capacity of more than 600,000 tons. 

Once the new terminal is operational, planning will begin on another phase that will increase capacity to 1.2 million tons a year, far and away the largest cargo terminal in Africa and one of the biggest in the world.

According to Global Construction Review, the expanded terminal will be geared to Ethiopia’s economy that is still predominantly agricultural with a significant temperature controlled storage area. 

Apart from the locally-generated perishables, Addis Ababa is also a key transshipment point — the largest in Africa — but its location places the airport in direct competition with the booming Middle East hubs of Dubai in the UAE, Doha in Qatar and the dual Saudi hubs of Jeddah and Riyadh.

The design will include an automated, high-bay racking system with four elevating transfer vehicles to increase the speed of loading and unloading.

Funding for the scheme was obtained by Ethiopian Airlines from the KfW IPEX-Bank, a specialist financier to the German export industry, and Agence Française de Développement, which offers soft loans to African development projects, wrote Global Construction Review.

Work on the terminal will proceed in parallel with a $300m expansion to the passenger handling capacity of the airport, currently being undertaken by the China Communication Construction Company, designed to raise throughput to 20 million people a year.

Ethiopian Airlines operates the youngest fleet in Africa with an average of less than seven years. In addition to its Boeing 777-200 long range freighters, the modern fleet of wide bodies gives the carrier a vast amount of belly hold cargo space. 

Ethiopian currently serves 83 international destinations across five continents with over 200 daily departures. Last year the International Air Transport Association (IATA) ranked the carrier as the largest airline in Africa in both revenue and profit. 

The carrier is placing a strong emphasis on building its cargo network, and GebreMariam said Ethiopian Cargo Services was the second largest strategic business unit. It is handling 200,000 tons of cargo a year and flies to 24 freighter destinations in Africa, the Middle East, Asia and Europe using eight dedicated freighters, including B777-200 LRF, the MD-11F aircraft and B757F. 

By 2025, Ethiopian Cargo plans to uplift over 800,000 tons a year by operating to 37 freighter destinations across five continents using 20 dedicated cargo aircraft.

“In line with our Vision 2025 strategic road map, we have been investing in all four pillars of our vision. We have acquired the best freighter aircraft in the world, are expanding our cargo destinations across the globe, building one of the largest cargo terminals in the world with 1.2 million annual capacity, and automating our entire cargo business process with the aim of providing one of the most efficient air cargo services within, to and from Africa,” GebreMariam said.

Contact Greg Knowler at [email protected] and follow him on Twitter: @greg_knowler.
USER LOGIN


----------



## kraxlhuber

Stockholm: ARN, BMA, NYO (?)


----------



## Le Male

What orders do you speculate will be announced next week at Le Bourget (especially for wide bodies)?

I don't think there will be many big orders as it looks like most of the big carriers have placed big orders in recent years.

What I can think of are:
- Qantas 787-9 firm-up (highly likely)
- Ethiopian: there has been rumors about Ethiopian evaluating the 777X and the A350-1000 (likely)
- South African Airways: I don't know the political situation right now but SAA is the largest carrier the most in need of a fleet renewal (likely)
- Singapore Airlines: Replacement for both 777-300ER and a380, maybe they are waiting for Airbus' decision abt the a380neo (less likely)
- Chinese carriers: they are the ones with not so much order (especially for the new gena aircraft) of all big markets so maybe we will see them order more (don't really know the likeliness of this)

Plus most probably some top-up orders like Finnair did recently for the a350-900.


----------



## Juliaroberts2403

*Reply*

The number of airports are increasing day by day as well as the accidents are also increasing.


----------



## hkskyline

*AIRSHOW-FACTBOX-Paris Airshow orders* 

PARIS, June 19 (Reuters) - Here are details of business announced by Airbus and Boeing, and regional aircraft and engine manufacturers at this week's Paris Airshow: > Airbus reported 124 firm plane orders worth $16.3 billion, 297 commitments worth $40.7 billion; total business 421 aircraft worth $57 billion (366 single-aisle; 55 twin-aisle).

> Boeing reported 154 firm plane orders worth $20.2 billion, 177 commitments worth $30 billion; total business 331 aircraft worth $50.2 billion (254 single-aisle; 77 twin-aisle). 

AIRBUS:- 

Saudi Arabian Airlines firm order for 20 A330-300 Regional and 30 A320ceo - $8 billion;

GECAS firm order for 60 A320neo-family - $6.6 billion;

VietJetAir firm order for 6 A321ceo - $0.7 billion;

Air Lease Corp firm order for 1 A350-900, 1 A321ceo and 3 A320ceo - $0.7 billion;

Peach Aviation firm order for 3 A320 - $0.3 billion;

Wizz Air memorandum of understanding (MOU) for 110 A321neo - $13.7 billion;

Garuda Indonesia letter of intent for 30 A350-900 - $9.1 billion;

Synergy Aerospace MOU for 62 A320neo - $6.6 billion;

Unidentified Asian airline MOU for 60 A320neo-family - $6.4 billion;

Korean Air MOU for 30 A321neo - $3.7 billion;

EVA Airways MOU for 4 A330-300 - $1.0 billion;

Alpha Star MOU for 1 ACJ319neo.

BOEING:-

AerCap firm order for 100 737 MAX 8 - $10.7 billion;

Qatar Airways firm order for 10 777-8X and 4 777 freighters - $4.8 billion;

Unidentified firm orders for 17 737-800 and 4 737-900ER - $2.0 billion;

SMBC Aviation firm order for 10 737 MAX 8 - $1.1 billion;

Ethiopian Airlines* firm order for 6 787-8 - $1.3 billion;

Sriwijaya Air* firm order for 2 737-900ER - $0.2 billion;

Unidentified* firm order for 1 BBJ MAX 9 - $0.1 billion;

Garuda Indonesia MOU for 30 787-9 and 30 737 MAX 8 - $10.9 billion;

Volga-Dnepr Group MOU for 20 747-8 freighters - $7.4 billion;

Korean Air MOU for 30 737 MAX and 2 777-300ER - $3.9 billion;

Ruili Airlines MOU for 30 737 MAX - $3.2 billion;

Minsheng MOU for 30 Next-Generation 737/737 MAX - $3.1 billion;

EVA Airways MOU for 5 777 freighters - $1.5 billion. (* = previously unidentified customer already on order list)

> Brazil's Embraer SA announced 50 firm orders for regional jets worth $2.6 billion.

> Regional planemaker ATR, an Airbus and Finmeccanica joint venture, announced 46 firm orders and 35 options worth a total of $1.98 billion.

> Canadian aircraft maker Bombardier said the launch customer for its new CSeries jet, Swiss, would convert 10 of the 30 CS100 jets it has on order to a larger CS300 version. > Engine maker CFM International, a joint venture of General Electric and Safran, signed orders, commitments and long-term service agreements worth $14 billion for a total of 835 engines.

> GE Aviation and its joint venture partners, including CFM, announced more than $19 billion in orders and commitments.

> Pratt & Whitney, a unit of United Technologies Corp, expected to win orders for more than 500 of its geared turbofan engines, Greg Gernhardt, president of commercial engines, said. > German engine maker MTU Aero Engines said it won orders valued at more than $905 million.


----------



## pai nosso

*Faro Airport [Portugal]*

As the portuguese airports thread is close:




1ºBoaz;125 450 554 said:


> * ANA reveals expansion plan from Faro Airport on the day of its 50th anniversary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The International Airport of Faro, Algarve, southern Portugal, celebrates on Friday, July 10, his 50th birthday. The highlight of the celebrations is the signing of the construction contract expansion and remodeling of the terminal, with the presence of President of VINCI Airports, Nicholas Notebaert, President of ANA Aeroportos de Portugal, Jorge Ponce de Leon, and the newly appointed Director from Faro Airport, Alberto Mota Borges.
> 
> 
> The start of work, the responsibility of Portuguese construction company 'Mota Engil' will be next October and the contract will have a value of 32.8 million euros. It is anticipated that the works are completed in March 2017.
> 
> 
> Among the objectives of this work, which now launches, ANA Aeroportos de Portugal points out the response to the change in traffic type, creating more operational areas and more public area as well as the revitalization and expansion of retail area (the area of ​​the terminal will increase from 81,200 m2 to 93,120 m2), the operating safety increase, the terminal image of modernization and overhaul of integration with land access.
> 
> 
> Expansion of areas of air terminal (11,920 m2):
> 
> 
> Side Air - 826m2:
> 
> Expansion in the emerging sense of Luggage Collection Hall and Arrivals Baggage Terminal;
> 
> Expansion of commercial areas of retail and restaurants (Level 1 and Level 2);
> 
> The expansion of these commercial areas determined the construction of new spaces for shops and support services.
> 
> 
> Land Side - 11,094 m2:
> 
> Public atrium departures and arrivals expansion throughout the northern front of the building (6.324m2);
> 
> The expansion of these commercial areas determined the construction of new spaces for shops and support services, with predominant location in the public lobby (Ground side);
> 
> Construction safety control area on the 2nd Floor and slab on the area 2 Check-In (4.770m2);
> 
> 
> *Increased capacity*
> 
> 
> With this expansion and refurbishment, the Faro Airport will also experience an increased capacity in both the number of hourly aircraft movements, as in the processing of passengers and amount of parking stands for aircraft.
> 
> The service track for landings and take-offs currently allows 24 movements per hour, which from 2017 will be 30.
> 
> The parking deck will have 37 positions instead of 30 current and the flow of passengers processed per hour will increase from 2,400 to 3,000 / hour in each direction at the end of the works.
> 
> Under the land access have been implemented a set of interventions that are detailed below.
> 
> 
> *Parks, new road access, curbsides and landscape reorganization*
> 
> 
> Faro Airport Development Plan incorporated the changes with regard to parks, new road access and curbsides and landscape redevelopment. The objective was to ensure passenger terminal interface to the subsystem airport land side, representing a new configuration of access adapted to the conditions resulting from the expansion and remodeling of the terminal.
> 
> 
> The reorganization of accessibility to the passenger terminal include:
> 
> 
> - Road system - New road access and reconfiguration of some existing ones, with the allocation of curbsides in autonomous areas dedicated to Matches flow and passenger arrivals flow;
> 
> 
> - Auto Parks - remodeling of car parks, parking distinguishing short and long term; increased parking capacity in a phased manner, taking into account the evolution of demand; improvement of operating conditions of the parks, adjusting them on the one hand the new road design and modernizing access control as well as its management, making them more attractive this mode of use.
> 
> 
> - Drainage network - Reconfiguration of the stormwater drainage system to adapt to the new overall design of the Airport;
> 
> 
> - Public lighting and footpaths - Renovations these systems to incorporate changes in access roads and self parking;
> 
> 
> - Landscaped Reordering - Remodeling of the surrounding landscape of the land side of the airport in terms of landscaping to reflect the new settings and traces of roads and car parks and improve environmental conditions;
> 
> 
> - Road Signs and Signals - New road signs in order to match the new configuration of the road network, improving the transmission of information to users of the airport;
> 
> 
> - Information for passengers - New exterior signage to advise the flows of passengers and other road users within the airport territory, facilitating travel and featuring the different flows.
> 
> 
> - Security System (CCTV) - Renovation of the CCTV system that serves the access roads and car parks, adapting it to the new settings;
> 
> 
> - Firefighting Network - water pipe system for fighting fires, properly adjusted to the new layout / design of roads and self parking.
> 
> 
> Then our readers and followers can see a film that was produced by ANA Aeroportos de Portugal and marking 50 Years of Faro International Airport / Algarve:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Okay, folks... this is an important announcement:

I have created a thread dedicated to everything Airport Statistics. Don't be surprised if you don't see your stuff here; I moved everything with graphs, figures, and analysis to make everything more efficient and on topic.

The role, then, of this thread would be more of travel advice, showcase the latest and noteworthy airport and airline developments that users may have great interest in following, and addressing forum questions, comments, complaints, and suggestions.

I am looking forward to seeing all of those wonderful stats in the new thread. And by the way, it will be a sticky too to make it easy for reference.


----------



## Tom_Green

I haven`t found a thread for the next biggest airport in the world.
Construction started at the end of last year.

http://www.dezeen.com/2015/02/05/za...est-airport-passenger-terminal-beijing-china/

Or am i just not able to find the thread here?


----------



## Tom_Green

The world of planes is getting more and more boring. 

The 747-8 and A380 don`t do so well. At the end all airports will be full of two engines planes. 


747-400, MD11, A340-600, BAe 146, Fokker 100 will vanish. We will see only 777, 787, A350, A330, 737 and A320 Neo. 
Boring...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Au contraire, the improvements can be found deep inside an aircraft's body, with better engines and fuel mechanisms, not to mention the overall composition of today's aircraft, allowing aircraft like the B787 or the Bombardier Challenger to fly much further with less fuel than the B747.


----------



## Tom_Green

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Au contraire, the improvements can be found deep inside an aircraft's body, with better engines and fuel mechanisms, not to mention the overall composition of today's aircraft, allowing aircraft like the B787 or the Bombardier Challenger to fly much further with less fuel than the B747.


I know there is much improvement inside. It`s cheaper to fly and the air inside will be better. We also get bigger windows. When i am a passenger i will get the improvements. 

But if you look from outside at the plane it will be boring. The 777-9X will be a beautiful plane but all in all it will be monotonous in the sky. Yesterday i saw the 787 and the A350 at the Frankfurt airport. Nice but not that beautiful as a 747-400, MD11 or the A340-600. 

I just hope for a succesful A380-900. 80x80m. The strecthed version will look better, than the current one.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

All right, I want to have a quick response from you:

I have found a thread dedicated to *Luxair - Luxembourg Airlines*, but it is currently locked. Not helping matters is there is no dedicated thread for *Luxembourg - Findel Airport*. Here's my question:

Would you rather see either of the following for Luxembourg's Aviation thread here as...

- Independent and separate (as for most of the threads, in which I will reopen);
- Lumped together with either Belgium or Netherlands (remember the BeNeLux); or
- Putting it under a broader "European aviation" thread (which I will do my research)


----------



## cuaticocl

LAN and TAM joined forces: Now LATAM


----------



## chekuthan

*World's first solar powered airport *

Cochin International Airport, India


----------



## ziggy1

Its all good, i'm just pleased to have found this site.


----------



## Michh07

These Links are useful for me.. Thanks


----------



## sponge_bob

Departure Board in DUB this AM. While most of the cancellations are Stobart ATR Turboprops because weather conditions for turboprops are awful in North UK and Ireland the dastardly Stobart have also decided not to fly the kiddies to the North Pole today. 

Surely they were not gonna use a turboprop for that one..or were they. ??? €700 per person that cost.


----------



## Jim856796

I wonder what type of airport would be better at handling over 100 million passengers per year: An airport with multiple passenger terminals, or an airport with just one or two passenger terminals and multiple concourses attached to those terminals.


----------



## Kutsuit

*More Airlines To Offer HighSpeed Wi-Fi On Board*

http://www.rttnews.com/2590532/more-airlines-to-offer-highspeed-wi-fi-on-board.aspx



> Connectivity is a necessity in today's life, and no matter whether you are in ground or air. That's why airline companies are competing each other to provide better quality Wi-Fi connection during travel. Now you can check e-mails, share a photo on Instagram, send messages on Whats app or browse and can be well connected while on a travel at a height of 10,000 feet above earth's surface.
> 
> Air Berlin has recently announcement the availability of AeroMobile 3G eXPhone service for its passengers and the new high speed connectivity will transform your communication abilities and access to Internet. Till now, airlines were using 2.5G connectivity on board.Phone calls and Skype or other VoIP services will not be allowed. The Internet service will be provided by Panasonic Avionics Corp.
> 
> The passengers can download free airberlin connect app from Apple App store or Google Play store. Smartphone, tablet or laptop charges will apply for Wi-Fi at a rate of 4.90 pounds for 30 minutes or 20 mb data. For 60 minutes or 50 mb data, charges will be 8.90 pounds.
> 
> In medium-haul flights passengers have to pay 13.90 pounds for 90 mb data for the duration of the flight, while in long-haul flights, 120 mb data will be available for 18.90 pounds for the duration of the flight.
> 
> Emirates, JetBlue, Norwegian, Turkish airlines, Air China, Philippine airlines, Hong Kong airlines and Nok air are currently providing free Wi-Fi in their flights. In a matter of a few months, international airlines such as Ryanair, Finnair, Kuwait airways, Srilankan airlines, TAAG Angola airlines, Westjet, etc. will provide Wi-Fi facilities.


----------



## Nexis

Jim856796 said:


> I wonder what type of airport would be better at handling over 100 million passengers per year: An airport with multiple passenger terminals, or an airport with just one or two passenger terminals and multiple concourses attached to those terminals.


I would think would giant terminal would be enough for 100 million passengers per year... And maybe an addition side Terminal for extra capacity...


----------



## Jim856796

^^Oh, sorry, I meant to say "multiple satellite terminals" attached to the one or two main terminals I was talking about in my previous post, not "multiple concourses".


----------



## RegioManio

Well, in this respect I think the new Mexico City airport, currently under construction, may give a hint about the trend. It has been designed by Foster & Partners to manage up to 125 million passengers. It will only have up to two Terminals with several satellite terminals. 

I think Istanbul new airport project also considers one or two terminals and several satellite terminals.

Mexico City latest render taken from Foster's website can be seen in the picture below:











:cheers:


----------



## AntoanDimitrov




----------



## AntoanDimitrov

Looks verry nice to be major airport in such a big city


----------



## Atozzz

Nice!


----------



## ederbat

deasine said:


> Welcome to the Aviation Forum!
> 
> This forum consists of the following types of threads:
> 
> City Airports
> Denoted with the airport(s) IATA code, followed by the name or the city area (for a collection of city airports).
> 
> _Example: YYZ/YTZ | Toronto Area Airports_
> _Example: YVR | Vancouver International Airport_
> 
> 
> Airline Carriers
> Denoted with the airline(s) IATA code, followed by the carrier name. Some Airline Carrier threads are single airline carriers, some are categorized based on a collection of airlines from one country, and some are categorized based on airlines owned by one larger company. Use the forum's search tool to find your airline using the carrier's IATA code.
> 
> Note that member airlines of an alliance will have a symbol denoting the alliance. * is for Star Alliance, ™ is for Skyteam, and ° is for oneworld.
> 
> _Example: AB | Air Berlin_
> _Example: CX°/KA°/LD | Swire Group: Cathay Pacific/Dragonair/Air Hong Kong_
> _KE™/OZ* | Korea-Based Carriers: Korean Air/Asiana_
> 
> 
> Airline Alliances
> Airline Alliances also have its own thread for news related to the alliance. * is for Star Alliance, ™ is for Skyteam, and ° is for oneworld.
> 
> _Example: ONEWORLD° | News & Discussion_
> 
> 
> Airplane Manufacturers
> Discussion of airplane manufacturers have its own thread, and some specific models also have its own thread.
> 
> _Example: BOEING | General News & Discussion_
> _Example: AIRBUS | A380 News & Discussion_



Narita Airport


----------



## goschio

Tom_Green said:


> The world of planes is getting more and more boring.
> 
> The 747-8 and A380 don`t do so well. At the end all airports will be full of two engines planes.
> 
> 
> 747-400, MD11, A340-600, BAe 146, Fokker 100 will vanish. We will see only 777, 787, A350, A330, 737 and A320 Neo.
> Boring...


Agree! Just think about the time when we could see 747 next to Concorde an DC-10.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Anyone flown on Aurora airlines? (Russia based)
I've been invited to a project to do on Sakhalin, but company will only pay so much for travel expenses, so I'm trying to look at various options.
Despite being close to Japan, it seems pretty expensive.


----------



## Qtya

*Hungary Opens Door for Emirates to Provide Lost Air Link to U.S. *

The United Arab Emirates is seeking to establish Budapest as a bridgehead for onward flights in a move that could allow two of the Gulf region’s biggest airlines to carry people between central Europe and the U.S.

The application for so-called fifth-freedom rights concerns services to two points beyond Hungary, Saif Al Suwaidi, director general of the U.A.E.’s General Civil Aviation Authority, said in an interview, adding that those locations have yet to be determined, but could include the U.S.

Such flights can make a huge difference in the growth of airlines, opening up completely new markets that they wouldn’t otherwise be able to access. Since 2013, Emirates, the biggest U.A.E. airline, has been extending a Dubai-Milan service on to New York, tapping travel between prosperous northern Italy and the eastern U.S. with Airbus Group SE A380s seating more than 450 people.

Hungary is unusual in lacking a flag carrier after the collapse of Malev Zrt. in 2012, with Beijing and Qatar the only long-haul routes in addition to Emirates’s Dubai service. Peter Szijjarto, the country’s foreign minister, said in Dubai that the U.A.E. application had been received, while his office added that the government is “open to such cooperation” and aims to start discussions soon.

*Connectivity Gap*

...

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-for-emirates-to-provide-lost-air-link-to-u-s


----------



## sponge_bob

The leader climbs a mountain and lo and behold all his air force pilots are there to greet him.


----------



## sponge_bob

Wifi hotspot causes mayhem on Qantas flight.

http://www.cnet.com/news/qantas-fli...tspot-mobile-detonation-device-grounds-plane/

Nobody admitted to it.


----------



## capizolano

hello


----------



## hkskyline

*Airline consolidation creates pressures for Europe's airports*
_Excerpt_

BERLIN, Dec 12 (Reuters) - A wave of consolidation among European airlines is creating pressure on the region’s airports because it gives carriers more negotiating power over their hubs, the head of airports association ACI Europe told Reuters.

European airlines have had a turbulent year. Monarch, Air Berlin and Alitalia have entered administration after struggling to compete as air fares fell.

Lufthansa and easyJet are scooping up Air Berlin’s assets and have also both made bids for some Alitalia operations. Meanwhile British Airways has acquired collapsed Monarch’s valuable Gatwick slots.

“Consolidation means less airlines in the market to chase, to serve your airport and open destinations. It also gives airlines more purchasing power, more power to dictate the conditions under which they serve an airport,” ACI Europe head Olivier Jankovec told Reuters.

While budget airlines such as Ryanair were already more flexible in shifting business to and from airports, the creation of big airline groups with multi-hub operations - IAG, Air France-KLM and Lufthansa Group - means traditional airlines can now also go elsewhere, he said.

For example, Lufthansa this year upped pressure on Fraport , the operator of its main base in Frankfurt, by moving some of its A380 superjumbos to Munich.

“An airport cannot move, an airline can move to another location. With those three groups emerging in Europe, they all have multi-hub operations so they can play that game,” Jankovec said.

The Air Berlin collapse has left Berlin’s Tegel airport lacking in more lucrative long-haul flights. Jankovec also predicted that Rome Fiumicino could suffer if Alitalia ceased operations or was bought by a rival.

It took Brussels airport traffic 14 years to recover after the collapse of Sabena, he said, while Budapest lost its status as a hub following the demise of home carrier Malev.

Airports can try to woo airlines, however, by making their operations more efficient so that planes spend less time on the ground, thus earning the airlines more money, he said.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/eur...-pressures-for-europes-airports-idUSL8N1OC1D2


----------



## hkskyline

*Airlines Have Bigger Nightmare Than Fuel—a Runway Shortage*
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
June 6, 2018

Pity the airlines: fuel prices are soaring, pilots are in short supply and political spats threaten global trade. And worse may be to come.

With global passenger numbers forecast to almost double to 7.8 billion by 2036, runways, airports and even airspace could rapidly become too crowded to cope. In Asia, which will contribute more than half of the extra flyers, many terminals are already full to bursting.

“Infrastructure is a bigger threat to the growth of airlines than the price of oil,” Qatar Airways Chief Executive Officer Akbar Al Baker said in an interview Tuesday on Bloomberg Television. “There is today a capacity shortage of more than a billion passengers across the globe.”

At stake is the $2.7 trillion that the International Air Transport Association estimates the industry contributes each year to the wider global economy, as well as the expansion plans of planemakers such as Airbus SE and Boeing Co. and major airlines spanning British Airways to Dubai-based Emirates and Hong Kong’s Cathay Pacific Airways Ltd.

“It’s not just runways, it’s also taxiing areas, it’s parking stands,” said Rico Merkert, professor of transport and supply-chain management at the University of Sydney’s business school. “In some regions, economies will get slowed down by not having sufficient capacity.”

In Asia, eight of the top 11 terminals are already full, Asian Sky Group said in its 2017 infrastructure report. Of 1,017 airports across the region, Hong Kong faces the most severe constraints, and within the next two years, Beijing, Manila and Singapore will also max out, the study predicts.

“Airports themselves are so congested now, you can’t get slots,” Emirates President Tim Clark said in an interview. “So if you want to come to New York or Los Angeles or Hong Kong or whatever, there are no slots available.”


----------



## sponge_bob

Telemetry ADS-B global coverage will be fully live by next monday for the first time ever. The Iridium NEXT satellite constellation of 75 low orbit sats is due to be fully commissioned around then. 

ADB-S data is what you see on Flightradar24 and its cousins.

You will all be delighted to hear that a free alternative to Flightradar24 with very powerful filtering is now available here. 

See this ADBS Exchange Virtual Radar for yourself.

https://global.adsbexchange.com/VirtualRadar/desktop.html

Menu > Options is the filters.


----------



## hkskyline

Lounge hoppers, take note : https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/luxurious-airport-lounges/index.html


----------



## Qtya

Brown-nosing by Boeing...

*Boeing Nominates Nikki Haley for Election to Board of Directors*

https://boeing.mediaroom.com/2019-0...ikki-Haley-for-Election-to-Board-of-Directors


----------



## hkskyline

Feb 27, 2019
*Commercial flights to and from Pakistan, India disrupted as tensions rise*
_Excerpt_

NEW DELHI (Reuters) - Several airlines, including Emirates and Qatar Airways, suspended flights to Pakistan on Wednesday after the South Asian nation closed its air space following heightened tensions with neighboring India.

Etihad, flydubai, Gulf Air, SriLankan Airlines and Air Canada also suspended services to the country and flight tracking portals showed Singapore Airlines, British Airways and others were forced to reroute flights.

Airlines flying over India and Pakistan to Europe, the Middle East and Asia were disrupted and some flights were routed through Mumbai on India’s western coast, so they could head further south and avoid Pakistan air space, an Indian government official told Reuters.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ndia-disrupted-as-tensions-rise-idUSKCN1QG0NN


----------



## eomer

50 years ago: Concorde maiden flight


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

congrats to all the Airlines of Asia for dominating the top 10!

*Asian airlines named the cleanest in the world in Skytrax survey*

https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/cleanest-airlines-survey-scli-intl/index.html



> Japan's ANA All Nippon Airways was named the cleanest airline in the world, as part of the Skytrax World Airline Awards 2018.
> The Japanese carrier claimed top spot ahead of Taiwan's EVA Air and South Korea's Asiana Airlines in a top 30 list dominated by Asian companies.
> Passengers were asked to rate the standard and quality of aircraft cabins for a global survey conducted by UK-based aviation industry reviewer Skytrax.
> Seat areas, tables, carpets, cabin panels and washrooms are all part of the overall score.Japan's ANA All Nippon Airways was named the cleanest airline in the world, as part of the Skytrax World Airline Awards 2018.
> 
> The Japanese carrier claimed top spot ahead of Taiwan's EVA Air and South Korea's Asiana Airlines in a top 30 list dominated by Asian companies.
> 
> Passengers were asked to rate the standard and quality of aircraft cabins for a global survey conducted by UK-based aviation industry reviewer Skytrax.
> Seat areas, tables, carpets, cabin panels and washrooms are all part of the overall score.
> 
> *Singapore Airlines, Japan Airlines, Cathay Pacific Airways, Qatar Airways, Swiss International Air Lines, Hainan Airlines and Lufthansa make up the rest of the top 10.*


----------



## matsomalvar

Outstanding views when landing at Cuzco Velasco Astete International Airport (CUZ), Peru:






And also awesome views when landing at Cape Town International Airport (CPT), RSA:


----------



## hkskyline

* France to slap new 'ecotax' on plane tickets from 2020 *
9 July 2019
_Excerpt_

PARIS (AP) — France will introduce a new charge on plane tickets from next year, with revenue used to fund environment-friendly alternatives, the country's transport minister said Tuesday.

The "ecotax" costing between 1.50 euros ($1.7) and 18 euros ($20) will apply to most flights departing in France, Elisabeth Borne said.

The only exceptions will be for domestic flights to Corsica and France's overseas territories, and connecting flights that pass through France. It will not apply to flights arriving in France.

Shares in Air France/KLM and budget airlines EasyJet and Ryanair dropped following the announcement.

Industry group IATA, which favors a system that allows airlines to offset their emissions by paying for carbon reduction efforts elsewhere, called the French ticket charge "misguided."

"National taxes will do nothing to assist the aviation industry in its sustainability efforts," IATA spokesman Anthony Concil said, warning that instead of helping airlines invest in cleaner fuels and technology it could end up harming the French aviation industry and jeopardize jobs.

But the move received a cautious welcome from environmental campaigners, who argue that the airline industry needs to curb its greenhouse gas emissions as part of wider efforts to combat climate change.

More : https://www.apnews.com/be0605b81b214502b2fce419869ea09e


----------



## Mi Vida

*TOP 10 World's Busiest Airports Ranking* (Yearly Comparison)


----------



## sponge_bob

"Licence and registration" says Americas happiest traffic cop.


----------



## hkskyline

*BREAKINGVIEWS-Asia's airline bazaar will help peers fly higher *
_Excerpt_
By Clara Ferreira-Marques

HONG KONG, Sept 11 (Reuters Breakingviews) - Asia’s hangars are full. At least six carriers are all or partly up for sale, from SriLankan Airlines to South Korea's Asiana. The region may be the biggest driver of new demand globally, but low-cost rivals have eaten into market share, and cooler demand has hurt too. Most will not find a buyer and deserve to shrink or close; the survivors will benefit.

The International Air Transport Association estimates passenger numbers will roughly double in the 20 years to 2037, with Asia accounting for more than half of all new travellers. Budget offerings will fuel much of that growth.

It's no accident that three of those for sale are state-controlled. Malaysia Airlines, SriLankan, Air India are indebted and loss-making, weighed down by inefficient fleets and years of government meddling. None successfully embraced budget travel. And even the sway is gone: Air India is number three at home. Flag carriers still have some luster, perhaps for the likes of Singapore Airlines, which needs to compensate for its lack of a domestic market, or Japan Airlines, hoping for more U.S. traffic.

But Sri Lanka illustrates the depth of the problems: Emirates bought a near 44% stake in 1998, only to walk away a decade later after the relationship with Colombo soured. In 2017, prospective buyers, including private equity firm TPG, said potential returns were just too low. The situation has only worsened: upstart Indian rivals are eating into profitable routes; April bomb attacks, meanwhile, have dragged tourist numbers to their lowest level since the end of the civil war.

Among the few to have found serious suitors is South Korea’s Asiana, with its low-cost subsidiaries, in which a 31% stake is up for sale. Reuters reports bidders include Aekyung, owner of top budget carrier Jeju Air, and hedge fund KCGI, an indirect investor in Korean Air Lines. That could prompt some consolidation at last. It will be harder to find buyers for India’s Jet Airways, now in bankruptcy and HNA's Hong Kong Airlines.

Airlines have proved lucrative investments before: private equity firm TPG, after all, made its name with the 1993 buyout of Continental. But Asia has been brutal, and even in saturated markets like Korea, new budget airlines are still emerging. Buyers should beware.

More : https://www.breakingviews.com/considered-view/asias-airline-bazaar-will-help-peers-fly-higher/


----------



## hkskyline

*Factbox: European airline collapses since 2017 *
1 October 2019

(Reuters) - Adria Airways is the latest in a string of airlines to have folded in the past few years, leaving thousands of passengers stranded in airports, with a knock-on effect on related industries such as hospitality.

Here is a summary of European airlines that have gone bankrupt since 2017 (in chronological order):

AIR BERLIN

Germany's second-largest airline filed for bankruptcy on Aug. 15, 2017 after shareholder Etihad Airways withdrew funding following years of losses.

The German government granted a bridging loan of 150 million euros ($163.3 million) to allow Air Berlin to keep its planes in the air for three months and secure the jobs of its 7,200 workers in Germany.

In October, Lufthansa agreed to buy parts of the insolvent company. [https://reut.rs/2llUI6P] [https://reut.rs/2lNYlCQ]

MONARCH

Britain's Monarch Airlines collapsed on Oct. 2, 2017, affecting around 900,000 passengers.

Hurt partly by a weakened pound, its finances deteriorated in 2016 after security concerns deterred travel to Tunisia, Turkey and Egypt and brought increased capacity on routes to Iberia.

The company, based at Luton Airport north of London and in business since 1968, became the largest British airline to go bust at the time, adding to turbulence in the European airline industry. [https://reut.rs/2nq1rgD]

PRIMERA AIR

The Danish airline ceased operations on Oct. 1, 2018. Forced to cancel flights earlier that year, citing delays in receiving aircraft from Airbus, it later faced complaints about poor service and late refunds. [https://reut.rs/2lmsRDx]

GERMANIA

Germany's Germania declared bankruptcy on Feb. 4, 2019, after it failed to secure financing to navigate a short-term cash squeeze. [https://reut.rs/2nvZUpp]

Founded in Berlin in 1986, it mainly flew German tourists to more than 60 destinations in Europe, North Africa and the Middle East.

FLYBMI

The UK regional airline ceased operation on Feb. 16, 2019, blaming Brexit uncertainty as one of the reason for its collapse.

It said its prospects had "been seriously affected by the uncertainty created by the Brexit process, which has led to our inability to secure valuable flying contracts in Europe and a lack of confidence around bmi's ability to continue flying between destinations in Europe." [https://reut.rs/2nwj0Md]

WOW AIR

Iceland's WOW air became another budget airline casualty on March 28, 2019 after failed efforts to raise funds, which included merger talks with rival Icelandair.

WOW controlled a quarter of the fast-growing low-cost, long-haul transatlantic market in 2018. The airline's collapse negatively affected Iceland's economy, which was largely dependent on tourism. [https://reut.rs/2CH1KZl] [https://reut.rs/2lT1b9v]

THOMAS COOK

The world’s oldest travel company, Thomas Cook, collapsed on Sept. 23, 2019, sparking the largest peacetime repatriation effort in British history, with about 600,000 people including 150,000 Britons abroad at the time of the collapse.

The company, which failed to secure a deal with creditors or a government bailout, was running hotels, resorts and airlines for 19 million people a year. [https://reut.rs/2mUg5w8]

AIGLE AZUR

The French airline ceased all activities on Sep. 27, 2019 after a commercial court rejected financial rescue offers. Aigle Azur was put under bankruptcy protection on Sept. 2 and halted operations days later, leaving 19,000 passengers stranded. [https://reut.rs/2o2a812]

ADRIA AIRWAYS

Slovenian airline Adria Airways filed for bankruptcy and canceled all flights on Sept. 30, 2019, after grounding most of its flights in the previous week.

Government officials have said European Union rules on state aid prevented the government helping Adria. They added it would also not have helped the company under its current ownership, which they called "irresponsible".[https://reut.rs/2nh5yvL]


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

one of my favorite youtube channels. They recently released an episode about why so many airlines are going bankrupt.


----------



## sponge_bob

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962653480417558528


----------



## hkskyline

*Factbox: European airline collapses since 2017*
Jan 14, 2020
_Excerpt_

(Reuters) - Flybe is the latest European airline fighting for survival following a string of collapses over the past few years that have left thousands of passengers stranded in airports and had a knock-on effect on related industries such as hospitality.

Here is a summary of European airlines that have gone bankrupt since 2017 (in chronological order):

AIR BERLIN
Germany’s second-largest airline filed for bankruptcy on Aug. 15, 2017, after shareholder Etihad Airways withdrew funding following years of losses.

The German government granted a bridging loan of 150 million euros ($163.3 million) to allow Air Berlin to keep its planes in the air for three months and secure the jobs of its 7,200 workers in Germany.

In October, Lufthansa agreed to buy parts of the insolvent company. [reut.rs/2llUI6P] [reut.rs/2lNYlCQ]

MONARCH
Britain’s Monarch Airlines collapsed on Oct. 2, 2017, affecting around 900,000 passengers.

Hurt partly by a weakened pound, its finances deteriorated in 2016 after security concerns deterred travel to Tunisia, Turkey and Egypt and brought increased capacity on routes to Iberia.

The company, based at Luton Airport north of London, had been in business since 1968. [reut.rs/2nq1rgD]

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...an-airline-collapses-since-2017-idUSKBN1ZD1I3


----------



## btrs

Ch-aviation has become junk in the last couple of days: for nearly all articles (maybe one or 2 per page are free) one now is put behind a paywall ?

Is aviation news following the same trend as general (printed) press by introducing a subscription-based model ? I hope not, because otherwise much more fake aviation news will be spread..
Flightglobal still seems about OK, and my country's main aviation website Aviation24.be also provides some international news.
Upinthesky.nl is only Dutch language, so not usable for putting news in English..


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

btrs said:


> Ch-aviation has become junk in the last couple of days: for nearly all articles (maybe one or 2 per page are free) one now is put behind a paywall ?
> 
> Is aviation news following the same trend as general (printed) press by introducing a subscription-based model ? I hope not, because otherwise much more fake aviation news will be spread..
> Flightglobal still seems about OK, and my country's main aviation website Aviation24.be also provides some international news.
> Upinthesky.nl is only Dutch language, so not usable for putting news in English..


when everything starts hitting a paywall, we probably gotta rely on generous news posters on airliners dot net forum


----------



## Kiprepublik

Ethiopian Flight reviews.


----------

